# Last Person To Post Here Wins #2



## JustKidding

It is the same thing as the Other game.
The last to post wins.


----------



## JustKidding

Ok i will start 
I win


----------



## caprine crazy

WINNER!!!


----------



## rosti

So why are we doing this if it is exactly the same as the other one? :shrug:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

well I won this one


----------



## Ziptie

Are you sure?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

i win. i win. i win.....


----------



## Heatherann

Oh yeah


----------



## Goatzrule

I win!


----------



## mcombs93

I want to win..that would be great...


----------



## Goatzrule

But sorry I Won


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not yet


----------



## Goatzrule

Keep talking


----------



## LaMee

Goatzrule said:


> Keep talking


I win


----------



## Goatzrule

Me now


----------



## aceofspades

Goatzrule said:


> Me now


No no not so fast it's me


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not.


----------



## aceofspades

No you don't


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep. I do.


----------



## aceofspades

I win Bella finally kidded 2 great big healthy boys.

On my the morning of my birthday.









She kidded with no help I came home from work to find these cute kids.


----------



## Goatzrule

Sooo cute 
I WIN


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not yet Goatz......


----------



## Goatzrule

i win


----------



## NyGoatMom

nope.you lose.


----------



## Goatzrule

no you lose


----------



## NyGoatMom

umm....not so fast kiddo!


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## Goatzrule

I win


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's the point of this?


----------



## Goatzrule

It goes on for ever!


----------



## aceofspades

Goatzrule said:


> It goes on for ever!


Until I win


----------



## Delilah

Or I do!


----------



## aceofspades

No I win


----------



## Delilah

I think I will!


----------



## Goatzrule

well keep dreaming bc I will win!


----------



## Delilah

I will keep dreaming that I win and you lose! Lol!


----------



## aceofspades

You can keep dreaming because in reality I win


----------



## Goatzrule

My world I win!


----------



## Delilah

But it's not your world it's mine!!


----------



## xymenah

None of you win I do! Muahahahaha


----------



## Delilah

No way I win!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

No try agin I win


----------



## Delilah

Sorry but I win!!


----------



## aceofspades

No no no no you see to be confused I win


----------



## Delilah

I'm not confused at all


----------



## Scottyhorse

Still confused... :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## Delilah

Now she's the confused talking about chicken dinners!!! Geez what does she think this is a chicken place!!! Lol jk


----------



## Delilah

I'm still winning!!!


----------



## aceofspades

Are you buying me dinner when I win


----------



## Delilah

I'm too far ahead of you winning to do that


----------



## aceofspades

So is that a no. Because you know I'm gonna win


----------



## Delilah

You're not going to win I am I though we already went over this!


----------



## aceofspades

I have already been over this I'm going to win you are mistaken


----------



## NyGoatMom

I win....


----------



## Delilah

Nope I do!


----------



## aceofspades

Nice try I win


----------



## Delilah

I win like I've said


----------



## aceofspades

You're still confused I win


----------



## Delilah

No I think you got it all mixed up cause I win you loose!


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## Delilah

I win!!!


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## Delilah

No I win!


----------



## aceofspades

No I win


----------



## aceofspades

I still win


----------



## Delilah

No I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

I win


----------



## aceofspades

You seem to me confused I win


----------



## Goatzrule

oh i think i am fine your the one confused cuz I win


----------



## Delilah

No your all confused seems how I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

but the thing is i win


----------



## Delilah

Your still confused, I win you lose!


----------



## Goatzrule

you mean I win you lose!


----------



## Delilah

Nope I mean I win you loose!


----------



## Goatzrule

oh please


----------



## Delilah

I win!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

i win :snowlaugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah right
I win


----------



## Delilah

Like I've said I win!


----------



## SeveNeveS

are we supposed to stop posting in the other thread?


----------



## Delilah

No I don't think it matters someone else just started this one recently for the heck of it, I think.


----------



## SeveNeveS

ok 
ty


----------



## Delilah

I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

i win


----------



## Delilah

My cat and I both win!


----------



## Goatzrule

my horse and I both win


----------



## Delilah

No my horse and I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

my goats and I win haha


----------



## Delilah

Well my goats and I win!

Lol


----------



## Goatzrule

Too late I took that one
I win


----------



## Delilah

No you don't! My hermit crabs and I do!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I win


----------



## aceofspades

I win. My nubian had triplets today. 2 doelings a buckling


----------



## Delilah

I win! Those are some cute kids though!


----------



## aceofspades

Thanks I win


----------



## SeveNeveS

i'll let you win ace if you give me that buckling


----------



## aceofspades

SeveNeveS said:


> i'll let you win ace if you give me that buckling


He's already promised to the owner of the buck i breed to.


----------



## happybleats

tag....I win : )

so what do I win?? lol


----------



## Delilah

Nothing because I win!


----------



## aceofspades

No I win


----------



## Delilah

No I win!!!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I win


----------



## Delilah

No I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

i win


----------



## Delilah

I win


----------



## Goatzrule

:fireworks:you lose. because gess what I win.


----------



## Delilah

No I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

But i win


----------



## Delilah

No I do!


----------



## Goatzrule

I do


----------



## SeveNeveS

JO lost 2 today 
long story...
so upset i didnt even look for gender


----------



## Delilah

I'm sorry my goat died yesterday so I feel ya!

I win


----------



## Goatzrule

i win


----------



## aceofspades

No I win


----------



## Delilah

I win!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

You loose


----------



## Delilah

You loose! I win!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I win


----------



## Delilah

I win


----------



## happybleats

no..meeeeee


----------



## Scottyhorse

Still don't get this.


----------



## happybleats

me me me


----------



## Alice2

winning


----------



## Delilah

I win!!


----------



## Alice2

win


----------



## Delilah

You loose! I win!!!


----------



## Alice2

you sure? win


----------



## Delilah

Positive! I win!


----------



## Alice2

we shall see who win


----------



## Delilah

I already told you I win!!!


----------



## Alice2

wow this game is fun to kill time, win


----------



## Delilah

Yeah lol!

Win!!!


----------



## Alice2

yeah its good for that, win


----------



## Delilah

I win!!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I WIn


----------



## Delilah

I win!!


----------



## SeveNeveS

Spring has ran away and buried it's head in a snow bank. 

i win...


----------



## Delilah

Lol! I win!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## aceofspades

It's a beautiful day here in Texas


----------



## Delilah

I win!!!


----------



## aceofspades

No no no you seem to be confused. 

I WIN!!!!!!!'


----------



## Delilah

We've gone through this before I win you loose!


----------



## Goatzrule

right untill I show up


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Hi..... I.....win!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Delilah

Hello I win!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

No I do! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Delilah

Nope, I win you loose get that through your head!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Lol nope!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Delilah

Uh no! I win!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Nu uh!!! I do. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## MrKamir

Win Win


----------



## Delilah

Okay y'all I win you loose!!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Lol Oh no no no

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Delilah

Yes, yes, yes I win!


----------



## cbairrogers

What do I win? hehe


----------



## rkalgren

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Delilah

Nothing because I win!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Oh no no no. Haven't I already told you guys! I win! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Goatzrule

but I won so you have nothing to tell use


----------



## ms_sl_lee

Scottyhorse said:


> Still don't get this.


I'm like Scottyhorse, I don't quite get it.


----------



## Delilah

No one really wins it just keeps on forever

I win!!


----------



## aceofspades

Until I win 

Just want to share my 3 week old nubian doelings are getting big quick.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I love winning things.


----------



## aceofspades

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I love winning things.


Strange since you're loosing. 
I win


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

LOL, nuh uh! I stiiiiillll WIN!!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

, .
( \( \ )
,_ ; o >
{ `--. / (_)
`={ \`-._____/` |
`-{ / -=`\ |
`={ -= = _/ /
`\ .-' /`
{`-____.'===,_
/ /` `\\
/ /
`\=
What came first the chicken or the egg? 
I win


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I win.


----------



## Delilah

I win you both loose!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

I win

Thought if share a picture of my new wether. He's only 2 months right now. Can't wait to get him home.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Delilah

I win!!!


----------



## aceofspades

It's a beautiful day we taking the horses for a trail ride. 
I win


----------



## parkinsonfarms

No I win

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Delilah

Excuse me but I win!

Lol


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Lol uh no!!!! I win

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Goatzrule

No I win


----------



## Delilah

Uh no I win!


----------



## aceofspades

Parkinson farms- that's a cute pic thanks for sharing. 
Oh yea and I win


----------



## Delilah

No ya don't I win!


----------



## aceofspades

No I win


----------



## aceofspades

Delilah my horses are my spoiled rotten baby's the smaller one was a rescue. 
I win


----------



## scooter206

Hey y'all


----------



## IFFGoats

I win!


----------



## IFFGoats

Wait what am I winning?


----------



## IFFGoats

I Win!!!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Ok we all don't seem to notice that I win. Lol  also enjoy some pictures of the babies around the farm and my horses. 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## IFFGoats

parkinsonfarms said:


> Ok we all don't seem to notice that I win. Lol  also enjoy some pictures of the babies around the farm and my horses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


No i win.

Whats in the second pic?


----------



## Delilah

No I win!!

Seems how we are all showing off pictures I'll show off mine!

































Chestnut is my Lucy, Angel is the dark brown one, and Star is the palomino paint one ( ignore the dirt on him he is never clean lol)


----------



## parkinsonfarms

IFFGoats said:


> No i win.
> 
> Whats in the second pic?


Baby rabbits and I win

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Delilah

No I win!


----------



## IFFGoats

No... I still win! Okay! And the bunnies are soooo cute!!!!


----------



## rkalgren

It Is Me


----------



## rkalgren

Still me


----------



## Delilah

No it is me!


----------



## goatgirl132

Guys... I have to get something off my chest...
I always wish my animals could talk..... Then i realize what my singing sounds like... And the secrets iv told them..... And the weird noises and faces iv made to them... And all the dancing iv done infront if them... And Im like yeahhhhh never mind

Thats all ... Oh and i win

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Haha. It's a good thing my animals can't talk. And i win.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## rkalgren

Game over I win.


----------



## imthegrt1

Number 200 post for this thread ...!!!!

So that means game over !!!!
I win!


----------



## Delilah

No it doesn't! I win!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

Jumunipari


----------



## Goatzrule

I winnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Delilah

aceofspades said:


> Jumunipari


What's that sussposed to mean?

I win!!!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

Google it


----------



## aceofspades

Delilah said:


> What's that sussposed to mean?
> 
> I win!!!!!!


They are really cool I want one. Google them. I win


----------



## Delilah

I will at some point lol!

Don't forget that I win!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## Delilah

Nope I do!


----------



## Goatzrule

Noooo I do!


----------



## Delilah

Uh no I do!!


----------



## aceofspades

Nooooooo I do


----------



## Delilah

No you lose! I win!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Noooooooo..... you lose I win you lose


----------



## Delilah

No I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

ahhh..... No I win


----------



## Delilah

Girl what are you thinking?!?! I win!


----------



## aceofspades

No mam I win


----------



## Delilah

Excuse me but I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

Please move over and let the win through.


----------



## BoerMaster23

Obviously I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

Nooo i do


----------



## Delilah

Hate to pop your bubble but I win!


----------



## IFFGoats

I definitely win!!!! I wish i had baby bunnies! They are sooo cute!


----------



## Delilah

No I win!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Right but I rule


----------



## Delilah

No I do!


----------



## Goatzrule

You said you win but I rule.


----------



## aceofspades

There can only be one winner and that's me.


----------



## Goatzrule

Plzzz....... why you when it could be me


----------



## MollyLue9

I win! Haha


----------



## Goatzrule

I win


----------



## IFFGoats

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

No I win


----------



## Goatzrule

No i win!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I win!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I win


----------



## aceofspades

It's my turn I win


----------



## Delilah

Okay listen up y'all I win!!! You all lose!!!! Get that straight in the queen so I win lol!


----------



## gmos719

What's #2?
Did I win it?


----------



## Delilah

Lol I don't think anyone really wins at this game lol.


----------



## happybleats

me either..lol


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah.


----------



## LizStabbert

Me me! I'm the winner!


----------



## Goatzrule

IIIIIIIIII wiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## Delilah

No I win! I've said this 100 times now lol!


----------



## meanwolf

No one can win. Someone will always post after you.


----------



## LizStabbert

meanwolf said:


> No one can win. Someone will always post after you.


I disagree...and also win.


----------



## meanwolf

LizStabbert said:


> I disagree...and also win.


Wrong no one can win. You can say it all you want but you will never win.


----------



## Goatzrule

I lose!


----------



## aceofspades

You are wrong I will win eventually. 

New billy kid born today he's 1/2 nubian and 1/2 nigerian 100% cute.


----------



## meanwolf

Whatever LOL


----------



## Goatzrule

baby!!!!!!!!
I win


----------



## IFFGoats

I win!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

26 pages of nonsense! Lol


----------



## Goatzrule

I win


----------



## aceofspades

You only thought you would win. I win


----------



## Goatzrule

I win


----------



## gypsi001

Who's winning?


----------



## Bonfire98

Im winning!!!


----------



## Sylvie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> 26 pages of nonsense! Lol


Now it's 27!


----------



## aceofspades

Soon to be 28 I win


----------



## gypsi001

28 days of winning! Wow!


----------



## aceofspades

No 28 pages in the game


----------



## Bonfire98

Wonder which page ill be on...


----------



## Texaslass

Is there a maximum number of pages? Or does this just go on forever?


----------



## Sylvie

NDlover said:


> Is there a maximum number of pages?


I don't think so!


----------



## Texaslass

Yikes, how does it ever end?


----------



## Bonfire98

It dosent end


----------



## HoukFarms

Wonder how many pages it will get too


----------



## gypsi001

I can't sleep!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

gypsi001 said:


> I can't sleep!!!!


I'm
At 
Work
Till
6am

I
Win


----------



## Goats Rock

I want to win!


----------



## gypsi001

I'm due in 12 days 19 hrs and 44 min


----------



## Goatzrule

I 
win


----------



## goatgirl132

gypsi001 said:


> I'm due in 12 days 19 hrs and 44 min


What no seconds???


----------



## gypsi001

Hahaha! 12 days 9 hours 55 min 20 sec


----------



## Goatzrule

Thats better


----------



## gypsi001

still can't sleep!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Sorry can't help you i don't know any sleeping tricks.


----------



## gypsi001

Are u still winning?


----------



## Taryn03

I win


----------



## gypsi001

I win too! Yeehaw!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Everyone wins, and looses at the same time....


----------



## aceofspades

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Everyone wins, and looses at the same time....


You are sadly mistaken 
Because I win. 
And because I have a FF nudism that's producing 1 and 1/2 gallons of milk a day.


----------



## aceofspades

aceofspades said:


> You are sadly mistaken
> Because I win.
> And because I have a FF nudism that's producing 1 and 1/2 gallons of milk a day.


Nubian not nudism lol my phones got jokes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

aceofspades said:


> You are sadly mistaken
> Because I win.
> And because I have a FF nudism that's producing 1 and 1/2 gallons of milk a day.


 What in the world is a "nudism" ???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OH! Hahah!

Well, no, you don't, I win, because I have a 9th time freshening 3 gallon a day milking American Alpine. I win!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I won!


----------



## gypsi001

Nudism!! Hehe


----------



## aceofspades

Little-Bits-N-Pieces


3 gallons that's great!!! 
But I still win


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I win


----------



## aceofspades

Nice try but I still win


----------



## aceofspades

I want an alpine but there are not easy to get in my area


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Really? They're a dime a dozen out here.


----------



## aceofspades

Every one here has Nubians


----------



## gypsi001

I've been looking for a nubian doe in milk. Nothing in my area here! :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, maybe one day there will be a nice selection everywhere,


----------



## LaMee

Iwins


----------



## aceofspades

Has any one herd of hunting wild morel mushrooms? 
I win


----------



## aceofspades

I'm thinking about selling 2 of my nubian does in milk I just have to many!! 
Yes i said it I have to many goats. 
and there all in milk I'm getting 5 gallons a day out of 6 does I've got milk running out my ears and all 3 freezers are full.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

No. Such. Thing. As. Too. Many. Goats.


----------



## LaMee

Yea there is not such thing as too many goats


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Nope, no such thing. Idk how someone can even suggest that there are too many goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

aceofspades said:


> I'm thinking about selling 2 of my nubian does in milk I just have to many!!
> Yes i said it I have to many goats.
> and there all in milk I'm getting 5 gallons a day out of 6 does I've got milk running out my ears and all 3 freezers are full.


 Give the milk to dogs, cats, chickens, pigs, etc
If you have any of those animals....


----------



## MoKa-Farms

idk what to post so here is a chicken :chick:


----------



## gypsi001

I'm very interested! In southeast tx. Where are u located. I spend 100.00 every week on fresh goat milk over an hour drive. My kids are allergic to dairy, soy, and Everythng else. We have young Nubians that won't be in milk until next spring!!!


----------



## IFFGoats

I wwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IFFGoats

Wait what am i winning? I have absolutly no idea. I still win tho.


----------



## Goatzrule

I win


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I win until the next person posts and then they win until the next person posts etc etc


----------



## gypsi001

I win.


----------



## aceofspades

Now I win


----------



## MoKa-Farms

now I win, I guess.


----------



## IFFGoats

What are we winning?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!??!????!!!!???


----------



## MoKa-Farms

were are 'winnning' the game, you 'win' until someone else posts. I currently am winning


----------



## Goatzrule

Now I am winning


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I win! And the weather is complete crap right now!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I win but I give my win to Little Bits N Pieces


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So.... I had 2 wins at the same time?......
I win


----------



## aceofspades

Only for a min cuz I win now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No that was more like 19 hours of me having a double win, not a minute 
I win


----------



## aceofspades

Not any more I win now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I win


----------



## Goatzrule

not to fast there.... cuz I win


----------



## irene

I win!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goatzrule, you got up at 3am to win?!

No matter, I win!


----------



## aceofspades

No I win


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I win


----------



## irene

No I win


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

I win


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I win


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I suppose I win...... for now


----------



## aceofspades

MoKa-Farms said:


> I suppose I win...... for now


You did for a while but now I win


----------



## Goatzrule

But i win


----------



## Texaslass

You'll all probably hate me for this, but what if we actually DID let someone win, just for fun?  Then we could start a new game.  Lol, not trying to make you stop, just a thought; I think if someone did win it should be Little Bits because she judged all our goats and worked so hard to do it.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

NDlover said:


> You'll all probably hate me for this, but what if we actually DID let someone win, just for fun?  Then we could start a new game.  Lol, not trying to make you stop, just a thought; I think if someone did win it should be Little Bits because she judged all our goats and worked so hard to do it.


Good idea


----------



## Goatzrule

???


----------



## goatlady1314

i win


----------



## aceofspades

Nice idea but I win


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do  did u have any more kids latly?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No I found this thread first so I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

True, but i still win!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win!


----------



## kenzie

Nooooope i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

No I win


----------



## goatlady1314

U guys get outta here  I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

We have just as much right to be here as you!!!!!! LOL I WIN!!!


----------



## kenzie

I win!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ready2rope

*...*

ta da.. do I win?


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## goatlady1314

U know what? I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes I do!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Yup i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

How do u make those things? I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Its off an app called Emoji
And i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hay guys! I WIN!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

No u dont!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha  I win. Whens Maloy gonna find this thread?!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

My goats say I WIN!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~




Lilly's Big Day!!​


----------



## NubianFan

But but but... I don't want to win #2......


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Knock, Knock.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

No! Im the winner of all time )()

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Knock, Knock.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Whos there? LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Shes going to say the winner duh! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes I do


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

kenzie said:


> Whos there? LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

WIN!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I did!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No you. Didn't !!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Actually I did  do u go to school?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Actually I did  do u go to school?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


That's right! You did lose !! No , I'm homeschooled 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Why do y'all want to win #2???


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's right! You did lose !! No , I'm homeschooled
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Haha  im blonde. Ok so am I!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Haha  im blonde. Ok so am I!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Cool

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

im eating dinner

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm winning lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Nope I winn!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Everyone lost but me.:::)))))))))

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

There was an error in your post, it was supposed to say everyone loses but kenzie!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's right! You did lose !! No , I'm homeschooled
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Cool, I'm Homeschooled too!  I Win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Everyone that is home schooled rocks! Including me  I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I rock, you rock , we all rock because I win!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Why would I rock if u win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! I wonder why some kids like to go to school and not have the fun of being homeschooled and getting to watch a doe go into labor in the middle of the day. I win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I win! I wonder why some kids like to go to school and not have the fun of being homeschooled and getting to watch a doe go into labor in the middle of the day. I win!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I guess they just can't stand the suspense lol. Or they're scared of goats! Did you see that video on YOUTUBE , where this teenage boy was scared of a little Pygmy buck because he was flapping his tongue ( like bucks do ) ?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> I guess they just can't stand the suspense lol. Or they're scared of goats! Did you see that video on YOUTUBE , where this teenage boy was scared of a little Pygmy buck because he was flapping his tongue ( like bucks do ) ?


No I didn't. You'll have to send me the link.  I win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

I lost it lol, I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Kids I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Kids I win
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Look who's calling who kids! I win

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

yeah thats right i am! i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, but I'm still the winner!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope your not im always gonna win 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope , I AM THE WINNER!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey there young filly the pencil called and it wants its body back! I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey there young filly the pencil called and it wants its body back! I win
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


What?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

You said your skinny so I replaced hippo with pencil 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, that's weird and I don't get it but ok! It's all good lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

You should be blonde! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> You should be blonde!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Well I'm not!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol::lol::lol::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:mentally you are  ok so if the pencil is so skinny and so are you then the pencil is accusing you of taking its body so it calls me and i say the pencil called and it wants its body back


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:mentally you are  ok so if the pencil is so skinny and so are you then the pencil is accusing you of taking its body so it calls me and i say the pencil called and it wants its body back


I didn't know pencils could talk lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I'm a talking toothpick!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well I'm a talking toothpick!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You're not normal lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I Win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I Win!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


What are you Charisa ? A talking watermelon? A chair? Or are you a tree ? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> What are you Charisa ? A talking watermelon? A chair? Or are you a tree ? Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I'm not sure, maybe a talking goat, lol.   :crazy: :lol: :slapfloor:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I'm not sure, maybe a talking goat, lol.   :crazy: :lol: :slapfloor:
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I knew I liked you !!!!! Lol :ROFL:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Im the talking pencil  and you r an apple haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Im the talking pencil  and you r an apple haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


That's mean !! Don't make her be an apple !!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> I knew I liked you !!!!! Lol :ROFL:
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


YAY!  :-D ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> YAY!  :-D ;-)
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I am really confused i just read the last few post about pencils and apples.....
But i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## camptrained

Did I win?


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's mean !! Don't make her be an apple !!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Fine you can be the apple haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> I am really confused i just read the last few post about pencils and apples.....
> But i win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Let me fill you in, you're a doorknob lol Charisa is an apple or a talking goat ( can't decide which) Cade's an alien , Chaney is a pencil, Malorys a talking toothpick and I'm a panda
Got it ? :ROFL:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Who cares I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Fine you can be the apple haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


As long as you don't eat me !!! I have to warn you- I'm very sour!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I win on this second thread!!!!! :fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## goatlady1314

I love sour!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I love sour!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Don't you dare !!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I win on this second thread!!!!! :fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:


The aliens back !!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol im gonna as soonas I can find u 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Lol im gonna as soonas I can find u
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I'm hiding you know








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think charise should be a shampoo bottle!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I think charise should be a shampoo bottle!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Lol, nice Malory... Real nice

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

yea shampoo

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm hiding you know
> View attachment 63733
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Nothing I cant find

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Nothing I cant find
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Oh no!!!!








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

4seasonsfarm said:


> I think charise should be a shampoo bottle!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Me, a shampoo bottle!?! LOL Very Funny! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh no!!!!
> View attachment 63734
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Wrong Lindsey! Thats red its green!!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Wrong Lindsey! Thats red its green!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yeah but I'm a chameleon apple

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Me, a shampoo bottle!?! LOL Very Funny!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Sorry I accidentally spelt your name wrong!!! but yes you remind me of a shampoo bottle!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah but I'm a chameleon apple
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


:laugh::thumbup:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah but I'm a chameleon apple
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


No because I choose what to call you haha so your just green with purple insides 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

4seasonsfarm said:


> Sorry I accidentally spelt your name wrong!!! but yes you remind me of a shampoo bottle!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Why do I remind you of a shampoo bottle?!? :-/

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Because a charisa is always clean and smelling lovely haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Why do I remind you of a shampoo bottle?!? :-/
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I have no clue what so ever!!!!!:')

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> No because I choose what to call you haha so your just green with purple insides
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


You must be a wicked witch then!!! Run guys!!!! Hurry before she casts a spell on you too !! Aaaaaaahhhhhhh!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

goatlady1314 said:


> Because a charisa is always clean and smelling lovely haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Aw, thanks. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> You must be a wicked witch then!!! Run guys!!!! Hurry before she casts a spell on you too !! Aaaaaaahhhhhhh!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Nah!! Dont run guys im an awesome comedian

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Nah!! Dont run guys im an awesome comedian
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


You're a witch!!!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok im very mad now

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Nah!! Dont run guys im an awesome comedian
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


My family told me I should become a comedian cause I'm good at making fun of other people!!! haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> My family told me I should become a comedian cause I'm good at making fun of other people!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No way!! My family told me the same thing ! No lie 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

My family never told me that. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> No way!! My family told me the same thing ! No lie
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


That is crazy weird man!!!!:l

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Ikr haha I love sitting in the Walmart parking lot and watching everyone walk in, making fun!!! Haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I like walking in Walmart laughing my head off at all the crazy people!! it's more fun inside then in the parking lot although one time I saw this drunk dude run into one of the handi cap signs on purpose!!! haha it was too funny!!!!:')


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> Let me fill you in, you're a doorknob lol Charisa is an apple or a talking goat ( can't decide which) Cade's an alien , Chaney is a pencil, Malorys a talking toothpick and I'm a panda
> Got it ? :ROFL:
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Oookkkkk, so i am "doornob kenzie"?
Hahahaha LOL!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I prefer being a talking goat. :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

Well i am the best doorknob there is!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Glad to hear it Kenzie, lol. I'm tired. Maybe because my mom finished the macaroni without me. :-(

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

Aww but i am really tired too!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:sleeping:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

Haha i want to myself!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:sleeping:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Well i am the best doorknob there is!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You bet...made of gold you are!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> You bet...made of gold you are!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Well of course!!! jk

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Well of course!!! jk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Or maybe platinum lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> Or maybe platinum lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Really? Don't let Kenzie hear that. :lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Really? Don't let Kenzie hear that. :lol:
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Shhhhhhhh... Just between you and me Charisa ... I think it is more like tin lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> Shhhhhhhh... Just between you and me Charisa ... I think it is more like tin lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Umm NO!! i am gold yall, not tin!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hmm do u have gray hair?!?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Shhhhhhhh... Just between you and me Charisa ... I think it is more like tin lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Hey! Dont exclude the brains of the bunch!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey! Dont exclude the brains of the bunch!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Ok Brainy

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Umm NO!! i am gold yall, not tin!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


How do you know ? Doorknobs don't have eyes so they can't see themselves lol 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok Brainy
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Thanks manly

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Thanks manly
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Ok beastly

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok beastly
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Hen poop 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hen poop
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


DOG POOP, ( of course I meant that in the best way  ) lol


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> DOG POOP, ( of course I meant that in the best way  ) lol


COW POOP, anyways whos older here!?!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> COW POOP, anyways whos older here!?!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


What's your birthdate?


----------



## goatlady1314

Jan 10th  whats yours

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Jan 10th  whats yours
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


What year?


----------



## goatlady1314

Well whats your year

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Tell me what year and i'll tell you mine!


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey I told u my month and day! What yo year gal?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey I told u my month and day! What yo year gal?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Tell me what year!!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Nah  u tell me.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is your birth year 2000?


----------



## goatlady1314

Hmm is yours???

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

is it?


----------



## goatlady1314

Um im not actually sure :-/ but I bet u are 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

What is your birth year !!!!! tell me now chaney before i forget your name! Lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think Kenzie is a plastic doorknob!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Tell me your birth month and I'll tell u my year 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Tell me your birth month and I'll tell u my year
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


No you tell me and then I PROMISE I'll tell you


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I think Kenzie is a plastic doorknob!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


HAHA , good one Malory lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol ???

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Your birthdate please ! Malory, what's your birthdate?


----------



## goatlady1314

U know it girl 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, and I'm older than you too lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> I think Kenzie is a plastic doorknob!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ok toothpic as you call your self!
And nope a doorknob this good; cant be plastic!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah, and I'm older than you too lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Ya 2 months and malory is 2 months younger than me haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Anyone want to know my birthdate?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Anyone want to know my birthdate?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Sure

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

04/06/02 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> 04/06/02
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Yup, we're all older than you 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

How much older?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bout 3yrs


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-(

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Smile ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Now... I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha no ya dont 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hehe... But I do 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

What type of lotion do y'all use?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

For what?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Idk hands and stuff  I was just sitting here trying to think of a conversation to make so I started looking around and I saw my lotion hahaha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh that's dumb lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey! Ok guys I eat a bowl of ice cream every night before bed and I think thats why im getting fat 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're getting fat?!??! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Well I dont actually know! I dont have a scale

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Then why'd so say so?!??!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Because I can feel it!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> What type of lotion do y'all use?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I don't use any!!! haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> I don't use any!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


What!?!?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Unless my skin is super dry u don't use any!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

the end!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

:sly::sly::sly::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::what::banghead:

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Dont u love thise smileys?!?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Ya. They're really cute. I win! Anyone think that Lilly is going to kid today? She is just following the same old doe code.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Well Im geussing its goin to be on monday 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

YAY! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Did she have them?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Did she have them yestertomorrow??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

What?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Your birthdate please ! Malory, what's your birthdate?


March 14th and I was born in 2000

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

goatlady1314 said:


> Did she have them?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Not yet, sadly. You can follow her progress here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/nigerian-dwarf-kids-coming-soon-how-many-164590/

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh this sick person!!!!! in the first pic that isn't the actual goat he killed but I think in the second pic that was the actual goat!!!!














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Oh my goodness!!! How could anyone do such a thing!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know it is horrible!!! I wanted to punch the guy right in the face!! But I can't or else I'd break my iPad!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh my gosh this sick person!!!!! in the first pic that isn't the actual goat he killed but I think in the second pic that was the actual goat!!!!
> View attachment 64007
> View attachment 64008
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


People like that really bug me, when is his trial or has he already had it?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think he has already had it but I'm gonna see if I can find it on YouTube and watch it!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

That dude is sick… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yea he is!! He should have been put to death!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yea he is!! He should have been put to death!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


He really should have!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Now I'm paranoid someone is gonna do that to my goats!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yea he is!! He should have been put to death!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well maybe not that far&#8230; maybe 999 years in prison, solitry confiment on and island for 999 years.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Well maybe not that far&#8230; maybe 999 years in prison, solitry confiment on and island for 999 years.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No he should have and let that be a lessened learned for all those other psycho people!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*lessoned


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

do you live near him? that is really creepy and really disgusting who in the right mind would do that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> do you live near him? that is really creepy and really disgusting who in the right mind would do that!!!!!!!!!


Well apparently he didnt have a right mind. Pysco path&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I don't live near him. I was just lookin up pics of goats and saw tht!!:O but he lives in virginia which is like a state above me!!!!!:O


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats still close!! Maybe it was just a joke

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No it wasnt cause there is several pics of him. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Malory did you ever get your Onyx minerals? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Malory did you ever get your Onyx minerals?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No I couldn't ever find em!!! what is the store you get yours from?? I might could try again to find em. But I've checked several places and they don't have it.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> No I couldn't ever find em!!! what is the store you get yours from?? I might could try again to find em. But I've checked several places and they don't have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I buy order mine from a home town feed store.

Did you mean they didnt have it on the shelves? Most feed stores dont stock the onyx&#8230; it has to be ordered

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I have no clue what y'all are takin bout but im the winner

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> I have no clue what y'all are takin bout but im the winner
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


We are talking about loose minerals

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh. I use blocks and tubs

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Oh. I use blocks and tubs
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


 What now? Loose minerals are best

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

My goats can have one all in 2 weeks and I just make sure they aren't to high in salt

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

And the tubs are for the cows but I read that cow mineral is better cuz it has less salt ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> My goats can have one all in 2 weeks and I just make sure they aren't to high in salt
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


How much copper and selenium do your tubs/blocks have?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I make sure they have some of each but im going to have to go look, tonight maybe.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Phanelopy kidded !!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay! Post pics 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Everyone on the chat thread just ignored me! Like when I posted this on there and jill posted one they all said jills was cute :-/ 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

So cute , Chaney ! Does that make you feel important ? Lol, beautiful little girl 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea shes so beautiful . I dont think I'll ever post on that stupid thread again!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Yea shes so beautiful . I dont think I'll ever post on that stupid thread again!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Haha lol, here's my Boer goat!








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

aww why is she so cute?!?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> I buy order mine from a home town feed store.
> 
> Did you mean they didnt have it on the shelves? Most feed stores dont stock the onyx&#8230; it has to be ordered
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No I looked online and they didn't have it!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> aww why is she so cute?!?


Because she is my first Boer goat!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Because she is my first Boer goat!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Lol ok  bye

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Well im back and im winning

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm replying!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

And I'm winning !!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Chaney&#8230; your doe is kind of underweight. You really need to do something about that. The kid looks nice and healthy though

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Chaney&#8230; your doe is kind of underweight. You really need to do something about that. The kid looks nice and healthy though
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's a good suggestion Candice  lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's a good suggestion Candice  lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Seriously Lindsey&#8230; dont call me that. Please

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Seriously Lindsey&#8230; dont call me that. Please
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Since you remembered my name I won't . I understand about people calling you STUPID names and such. I've gotten into the habit of telling people to knock it off myself lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

You changed your avatar too! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Like it ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Yep


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's sorta creepy if you look at it long enough lol " Take me to your leader!!!" :ROFL:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I will change my avatar as well!! in a few minutes so I can go get a good pic!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> Chaney&#8230; your doe is kind of underweight. You really need to do something about that. The kid looks nice and healthy though
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes ik that  I am feeding her beet pulp and lots of other things to help her 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok I changed mine!!! how yaw like it??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok I changed mine!!! how yaw like it??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


It's cute!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

ya i should change mine cuz im begining to hate the one i have so lets see if i can find a diff one


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh u really do need to change ur's!! haha jk


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

There!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha nice!! ::thumbsup::


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I dare you to put a picture of yourself as your avatar!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

U talkin to me??:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I did it!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol looks great!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh I wasn't gonna put up one tht didn't!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I dare u to do the same thing!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Dons

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm waiting!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Awww u look so pretty!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Thanks a lot  I just took that the other day

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow!!:O I'm not good at taking pics of myself!!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Nor am I mals but it works 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

It seems like everyone changed their avatar!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats cuz we did haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I changed mine like 3 days ago haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys are so funny cuz I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, you don't 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

But I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, not you either


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait I'm confused!!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Wait what?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Malory I dare you to change your avatar every day for a week and it has to be of yourself haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Malory I dare you to change your avatar every day for a week and it has to be of yourself haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


That is a DUMB dare ! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey its a dare and it gets things interesting around here haha 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey its a dare and it gets things interesting around here haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


So interesting that I'm about to...Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

hahaha fine you come up with something interesting


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Malory I dare you to change your avatar every day for a week and it has to be of yourself haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Fine I take the dare!!! starting tomorrow since I've already changed mine today! but I will only do it if u do!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol ok I'll do it!! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys are just weird


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You guys are just weird
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I dare u to do it also!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I dare u to do it also!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


And what do I get if I do ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> And what do I get if I do ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


It's ht fun an something to do!! also to the dare. Everyday u hav to say something random about urself!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like ice cream lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> It's ht fun an something to do!! also to the dare. Everyday u hav to say something random about urself!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Does that go for me too?!? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Does that go for me too?!?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yeah it goes for everyone who is doin the dare!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey guys!! I don't wanna be a toothpick anymore!! Can I change what I am??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Hey guys!! I don't wanna be a toothpick anymore!! Can I change what I am??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yeah, now you're a rock 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yay!!!! thank goodness you are up!! I was lonely on here by myself!! I'm gonna go ahead an do my first day dare.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Your avatar looks funny...you should change it lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so on my first day dare here is my random thing about myself....... I Malory Rogers used to raise praying mantises. And one spiked me with its spikes cause it got mad at me!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Your avatar looks funny...you should change it lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


It's supposed to be funny!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like sardines


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well why don't you go ahead and change ur pic??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> It's supposed to be funny!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Lol, it sorta is if you look at it long enough lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well well ok maybe I will change it!! AGAIN!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, I was jk what were you doing ? A science experiment. ? Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I changed it but its not showin!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I see it 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nvm!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, I was jk what were you doing ? A science experiment. ? Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


No I was at Walmart tryin on glasses for fun!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol are you trying to stay up to see the blood moons ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> What?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Nvm means nevermind!! haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol are you trying to stay up to see the blood moons ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Haha no!! I always stay up this late but even if I were I couldn't cause I could probably only see it in Israel or something!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll take a pic for you, hopefully I'll see it... NASA SAID we people in CO would be able to !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'll take a pic for you, hopefully I'll see it... NASA SAID we people in CO would be able to !
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Yes, take a pic! It's all cloudy here..


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes, take a pic! It's all cloudy here..


Ok, I'll do my best 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I did read that eastern states didn't really have a chance at seeing it 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's stupid  I wouldn't have been able to see anyway with the storm rolling in...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, I saw it but I couldn't get good pics :/








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Mines side ways but O'well I'll change it again later 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Fixed!!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

See it??

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea right! I fixed it

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't even see an avatar for you!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

What!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

What I said 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Why dont u see it?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Because you obviously didn't post one !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

How come I don't see it ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Whatever your on is junk 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, that's not very nice to say to Apple! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol k

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's better lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

What is

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, jk I HATE apple 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Then be an ice cube

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Any other ideas ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ice cream

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, I don't want you to love me that much ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What's up? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Door ! Long time no close ! haha


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:lol: Very funny! I want to be a....goat! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, I don't want you to love me that much ! Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Lol why!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Because you'd eat me!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah your right! I eat ice cream every night 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, I know you also said you're getting fat : p


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Especially if your bubble gum ice cream!! My fav 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ewww gross!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

What? I love it  but I do love mint to

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yuck


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Well what do you like?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good stuff


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Your just a'lil hard to talk to 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Show some emotions girl!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love ponies :0


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Y ponies? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Y PONIES? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Fluffy


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Or is it just that they are smaller?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Random


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Oo say more than one word cuz I dont get it? Lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Random puppies


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

K

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool hot pistachios 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

You like them

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ewwww


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Then dont bring em up! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Why?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're not PMing me!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Why should she PM you?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Private conversation Charisa


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chaney don't forget to change your avatar!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Fine I won't haha 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol


----------



## goatlady1314

No I have to go take one :-!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

oh bother!


----------



## goatlady1314

I did it 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

That you did! lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya and no smiles today uuggha 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Not funny young man

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25




----------



## goatlady1314

:-O


----------



## COgoatLover25

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

what a young lil boy tryin to annoy me hahah


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think I see a witch up in the sky...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

oh thats really cool, you pry scared her off, or annoyed her so bad she had to run away!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

its very possible


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

yes it it


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah huh tinkles

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

K

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Chaney don't forget to change your avatar!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Then you change yours to one of yourself!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Then you change yours to one of yourself!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Fine

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Fine
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


U still didnt do it!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Now I did !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yay!!! U r officially part of the dare and don't chicken out!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, whatever !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol u did it!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah I did 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

can I change my picture early? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No u have to wait tip tomorrow!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What Malory said ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well atleast we agree on the same things!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

One thing ... Not all things lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lindsey you dont agree with anyone lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know she is heartless!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Aint that the truth!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I know she is heartless!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You guys gang up on me all the time  after all it's not easy being the way I am ! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Then just change and be yourself! Its best

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

What happened to your pic

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It disappeared!! because I ate it!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Nah, it was ice cream so I ate it last night ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Day three of the dares random saying bout yourself. I would rather be all by myself outside than in a house with people.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Aye!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha my randomness is: I perfer power aid over pop (soda) 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I prefer sweet tea over drink any day!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> I prefer sweet tea over drink any day!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


What drink?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me being random- I think peeps are awesome


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I hate peeps! All suger!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ik that's the point ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Me and my sister were just talking about peeps today!!!:O we both hate them also


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> What drink?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Like soda and stuff

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Me and my sister were just talking about peeps today!!!:O we both hate them also
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You guys just don't have the Easter spirit

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh we do but those things r nasty!!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, not detecting any Easter spirit here !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea and easter is not only about candy 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Do you guys know what it IS about ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea! I am a Christian

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Do you guys know what it IS about ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Yes it is about the crucifiction and most importantly the resurrection.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Good job cade!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Yes it is about the crucifiction and most importantly the resurrection.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yay Cade !

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

We just got back from the Easter thing at church. We talked all about Jesus and the meaning of Easter, and we dyed eggs, played kickball and just had a good time. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Do you guys hunt your baskets?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> Private conversation Charisa


Ohhh. Are you sure you can't include me in the conversation? :-(

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Ohhh. Are you sure you can't include me in the conversation? :-(
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Nope, afraid not Charisa  PM me


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> Nope, afraid not Charisa  PM me


What should I PM you about? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> What should I PM you about?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


pik a subject


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Ok. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow! Lindsey, u ask everyone to pm you?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, just some people. Because my PMer won't work haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

oh well maybe u should ask Austin about that

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nah, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't ...I think it's the update I got on the app:/ 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I updated to and now it works much better

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well I'm happy for you 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're so mean 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey girl im livin the life 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm also a Christian and I have the Easter spirit!!! Lindsey just likes candy!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Day 4 random stuff.....  I play the piano but I am learning to play the flute and I what to learn the Bangor and fiddle!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I'm also a Christian and I have the Easter spirit!!! Lindsey just likes candy!!:l
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You have something...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You have something...


Wht do I hav??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

something...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Go ahead say it!!!:l or I'm gonna get really mad


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Something weird...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And what is so weird about me huh?? I
It's good to be weird!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's what all weird people say...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh!! he is gorgeous!!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I know !!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah not really

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Yeah not really
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


And what would you call pretty then??? lol, your PM mailbox is full Chaney


----------



## goatlady1314

Ik I just fixed it

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Ik I just fixed it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Then what would you call pretty ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

One that looks just like that but a nubian 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Partial to Nubians are we ? Me too  
Lol, but I love my NDs too ! Here's a pic of one of my Nubian girls 








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww I love her! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Can I have one of her babies!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Can I have one of her babies!?!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Sorry, I'm under order that everything has to be sold not given away haha, but I can give you a heads up when she kids next time 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol thanks

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

My randomness for the day - I rode all my horses today


----------



## goatlady1314

And I went riding to! I pasted like 5 horses 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well someone offered to trade a quarter horse mare for my mini bull. But my parents said no!! but I have someone buying him in a couple of weeks and he is goin to be in a petting zoo and I found 15 chicken eggs today, and the people are goin to be picking up their bucklings next week and I'm getting my doeling next week and!!!!!...... My goat willow is due in a month or less!! I got to see the baby kick yesterday yay!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Random day 5- I am an artist!! I paint and do cartoon caricatures and draw people and animals


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Whoa, wrong post lol....


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> Random day 5- I am an artist!! I paint and do cartoon caricatures and draw people and animals
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Do u have any pics of them?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> Do u have any pics of them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes hold on a sec






mad goat!! haha










































an a random Asian boy!! haha and those r just a few!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

You are really talented!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> You are really talented!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> ...


Well golly gees!!! he is prettier than the other buck!!!:OOoOOo

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well golly gees!!! he is prettier than the other buck!!!:OOoOOo
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I like them both  Can't wait to see their babies


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I kno they will be gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I kno they will be gorgeous!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Fingers crossed for all girls! lol, want to see my does that that are getting bred by them ?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


1st doe getting bred to black and white buck

2nd doe getting bred to 2nd buck


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That first doe is beautiful!!! they will have pretty babies!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> That first doe is beautiful!!! they will have pretty babies!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yeah, I hope they look more like the bucks than my does


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I hope the first does babies favor her more


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I hope she has one each  I'm hoping for triplets from her


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What did she have last time??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

2 and that was as an FF


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah I'm hoping my doe has twins or trips last time she had twins and she was also a ff 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

When is she due?


----------



## fishin816

Sweetie is in heavy labor! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> When is she due?


She is due in a month or less although she is making a tiny udder her stomach isn't filling out as much as it did:/ so he might only have one in there but I'm just so happy she got pregnant!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Sweetie is in heavy labor!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Has she had her babies yet??!:O

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

My doe Lilly had her kids!!! :-D A beautiful set of TWINS!!!  1 doeling and 1 buckling!  I've named the doeling Cookies n Cream, but I don't know what to name the buckling. Any ideas? I'll post pictures in the morning. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Day 5- my favorite food is Mexican!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love Mexican also!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yay!!! my sister looks Mexican!! haha I'm not joking either 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Post pic!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

haha I look embarrassing!! she is in the top right corner next to me!!!:')

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

She sorta does lol, you just look weird ...what is that in your mouth!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'm guessing Easter chocolate lol!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No tht pic was taken months ago!!! but it's dark chocolate!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol u look funny

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I always look funny!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Course u dont!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win!!! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Malory, found this for you on the internet


Malory
The name Malory is a baby boy name.

Rate this name:
This name has 0 vote.
German Meaning: 
The name Malory is a German baby name. In German the meaning of the name Malory is: War counselor.

French Meaning: 
The name Malory is a French baby name. In French the meaning of the name Malory is: Unfortunate; ill fated. Derived from an Old French surname.

Latin Meaning: 
The name Malory is a Latin baby name. In Latin the meaning of the name Malory is: IlI fated.

SoulUrge Number: 7
People with this name have a deep inner need for quiet, and a desire to understand and analyze the world they live in, and to learn the deeper truths.

Expression Number: 6
for harmony and balance in their lives, and respond positively to beautiful things.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Found this for you Charisa
Cha'risa
The name Charisa is a baby girl name.

Rate this name:
This name has 0 vote.
Native American Meaning: 
The name Charisa is a Native American baby name. In Native American the meaning of the name Charisa is: Elk.

SoulUrge Number: 11
People with this name have a deep inner desire to inspire others in a higher cause, and to share their own strongly held views on spiritual matters.

Expression Number: 5
People with this name are excited by change, adventure, and excitement. They are dynamic, visionary and versatile, able to make constructive use of freedom. They fight being restricted by rules and conventions. They tend to be optomistic, energetic, intelligent, and to make friends easily. They may be changeable, restless, untidy, and rebellious.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey!! What about me?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Malory, found this for you on the internet
> 
> Malory
> The name Malory is a baby boy name.
> 
> Rate this name:
> This name has 0 vote.
> German Meaning:
> The name Malory is a German baby name. In German the meaning of the name Malory is: War counselor.
> 
> French Meaning:
> The name Malory is a French baby name. In French the meaning of the name Malory is: Unfortunate; ill fated. Derived from an Old French surname.
> 
> Latin Meaning:
> The name Malory is a Latin baby name. In Latin the meaning of the name Malory is: IlI fated.
> 
> SoulUrge Number: 7
> People with this name have a deep inner need for quiet, and a desire to understand and analyze the world they live in, and to learn the deeper truths.
> 
> Expression Number: 6
> for harmony and balance in their lives, and respond positively to beautiful things.


Wow that is just like me except the boy part!! but I am a very manly girl!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Cool Lindsey! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Cool Lindsey!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Does if fit you??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's mine:

Lindsey
The name Lindsey is a baby boy name.

Rate this name:
This name has 0 vote.
Scottish Meaning: 
The name Lindsey is a Scottish baby name. In Scottish the meaning of the name Lindsey is: From the island of the lime tree. Although in the past, Lindsay was a common boys' name, today it is used more often for girls.

American Meaning: 
The name Lindsey is an American baby name. In American the meaning of the name Lindsey is: From the island of the lime tree. Although in the past, Lindsay was a common boys' name, today it is used more often for girls.

Teutonic Meaning: 
The name Lindsey is a Teutonic baby name. In Teutonic the meaning of the name Lindsey is: From the island of the snakes.

SoulUrge Number: 5
People with this name have a deep inner desire for travel and adventure, and want to set their own pace in life without being governed by tradition.

Expression Number: 7
People with this name are excellent at analyzing, understanding, and learning. They tend to be mystics, philosophers, scholars, and teachers. Because they live so much in the mind, they tend to be quiet and introspective, and are usually introverts. When presented with issues, they will see the larger picture. Their solitary thoughtfulness and analysis of people and world events may make them seem aloof, and sometimes even melancholy.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey!! What about me?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Here you go Chaney 

What Does Name "Chaney" Mean
You are cheerful and friendly, but are apt to have an emotional life. You like to have several lines of effort going at once. You are a good talker and promoter and seldom worry over anything. At times, you can be impatient, and impulsive. You have the ability to bring an idea to completion. You can express yourself joyously and constructively. You might be psychic, but not know it. You are bold, independent, inquisitive and interested in research. You know what you want and why you want it.
You are always looking for an opportunity to achieve financial and emotional security. You are basically peacemaker. You understand the law of harmony and desire to balance your life with those around you. You may feel incomplete without someone to share your love, ideals, wealth or work. You can be very sensitive and could appear a bit shy and perceptive. You have developed intuition, patience and the ability to nurture others. You can achieve the state of happiness if you is willing to accept your needs in a complimentary relationship and go to create them.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow!! where ever you get those descriptions they are good but I don't know you and charisa as well but mine and chaneys are pretty adequate


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol yeah they are thanks lindsey

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Lol yeah they are thanks lindsey
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


It's what I do...lol


----------



## goatlady1314

You sit on the internet all day!??!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No silly!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Then what?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I work a lot! You'd surprised...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea I would!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't think you would


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

No I pry wouldn't lol!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

check out me cut!!! Lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

What happened to it?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What you do now Chaney?


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol its not bad at all! And I have no idea what happend 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I look like I've been beaten!! cause I have alot of bruises and scratches on my legs!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What happened ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

One my dog scratch me, I slipped on a trampoline hit my knee on the metal pole and scratched my knee wen I fell cause my foot got hung up at the pole, I got a scratch at my heel cause it slammed on the bottom wooden part of our couch, and there are others I don't know where they came from! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know :/ ima clutz


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Day 7- when I was younger my favorite animal was a monkey and I loved this stuffed penguin that I named henryI also wanted to be a astronaut and my favorite color was purple


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Day 7- when I was younger my favorite animal was a monkey and I loved this stuffed penguin that I named henryI also wanted to be a astronaut and my favorite color was purple
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Omgoodness that was my favorite to!! I was actually going to buy one!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

A monkey?? haha me too


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea a monkey 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!!! I loved money's!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol thats real funny so malory come up with a dare!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha!!! I loved money's!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I love money too!


----------



## goatlady1314

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok everyone has to go talk to a random stranger everyday of a week if you can!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No way! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well at least go up to 10 random strangers and say I raise goats and walk away awkwardly!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I cannot do that! We only go to town like once every two weeks besides church 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well go to town and see strangers and do it!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Nah it has to be a dare on here lol 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

There!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yay 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm not happy about this!!:l


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm doin it for you Chaney!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol you are great but u dont have to do it  if its to frustrating haha 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm getting used to it haha :rocessing::


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Good job!  

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha it's still confusing for me tho!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Learm it  

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

this is what I do!!! el senior cop cop!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

4seasonsfarm said:


> Does if fit you??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ya it fits me VERY well! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What's up gals? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Today I shaved a goat udder for the first time. ;-) Pretty good! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## aceofspades

Any where else that would be strange but around here shaving goat udders is perfectly normal. 
I think that belongs on the page 
"you know you live on a farm when____"


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha the joy of shaving udders!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol well every time I milk I kinda accidentally pull out the hair lol so I don't have to deal with it 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I do the same thing!! haha are poor goats!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol  they dont care as long as they have top dress 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha well mine dont like it wht so ever!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol dont u hate it when they yell so loud at you?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes!!:l and they jerk around and stuff an spill ur milk!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol I absolutely hate that! Especially when they spill half and try to drink the rest!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well mine just spill it all over the place!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

;-) the joys of goats :rolls eyes:

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 65570
> this is what I do!!! el senior cop cop!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I love that picture!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know!! but nobody else seems to!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I only have 1 doe that kicks over the milk pail. 
But if I set it down some ones trying to drink it. Dogs, chickens, goats never fails some ones will get a taste


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My goat Gertrude is awful!!!:l if you don't milk her every day she will start acting bad again and she kill kick and walk and squirm and scream it's just awful!!:l


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

About an hour ago I was forced to say good bye to dear sweet Bella.   She fought hard for 26 long days. Now she has no more pain. I miss her SOOO BAD!!!!     She was my favorite doeling. I can't stop crying!!!  :mecry: :tears: Good bye Baby Bella!!!  I LOVE YOU SO MUCH, more than you will ever know! I LOVE YOU MY LITTLE GIRL!  (She had Joint Ill and started getting VERY weak)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## aceofspades

OMG have y'all ever herd of the goat breed Bakra from Pakistani? 
Like goatzilla I want one!!!!! 
View attachment 65891
View attachment 65892
View attachment 65893
View attachment 65894
View attachment 65895


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm so sorry again charisa!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

just to start this thread again!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hi!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey wats up girl!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Heyy yall!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey again!! my does are finally taking to my buck!!! yay!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ik!! it's great!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J-Mes

What do you win and when does this end?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You win the joy of winning and a new goat!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J-Mes

Cool!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I was just kidding about the goat part!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Yea it just goes on and on forever really, u just win the satisfaction of winning!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And talking to people!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah we kinda have our own groups on these threads 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kpolenz

:think:where is the end.


----------



## goatlady1314

Well u just posted and that was the end. Now im in the end haha! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

If yall are new to this thread:
1.I am Mackenzie, you can call me Mak
2. This thread is really fun
3. I win!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Mak! I win :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well since we are in a group circle and telling about our hobbies my name is Malory you can call me mal!! I don't care if I win I'm only here for the food!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

My names Lindsey and you can call me Lindsey! haha


----------



## goatlady1314

And my names chaney, (only mals can call me my secret nickname) and Im here for the comedy  and to supervise ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Chaney supervising?? haha 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

What? U dont think I can?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I just thought you were here for the same reason I was!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

The food!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh!!!!!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My gosh I am diggin tht hair!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha and where did you get tht weave anyways??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Well I'm Randy 
I have many nick names. Ace, skittles, buttercup, superman, dr Doolittle, crazy. And more 

The comedy is great the soul food is better. 
But I'm here for the party favors and the cake mmmm cake 
oh and i almost forgot I win


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well I just thought you were here for the same reason I was!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


What do u guys mean by food?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well the food that we get for playin on this thread!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh lol ok I really didn't understand that 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No body does except me and ace!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah huh! I do 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## chloes

you all are squabling over nothing! because I'M the winner!!!!!!!
:clap:
one question though, can you post more than once?????


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes! U can post all u want

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

If you post more than once it jst makes u an even more a winner!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Than I'm the ultimate winner

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I am!! cause I've been getting a good tan!! jt wen letting the goats graze!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha how long does that take!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

15-30 minutes and most time I'm in the shade!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

U take forever huh?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> No I am!! cause I've been getting a good tan!! jt wen letting the goats graze!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


um excuse me, but only brunettes can get a good tan:rainbow:


----------



## aceofspades

I have 7 points to make 

Ok first of all if you didn't get any of the food from the thread than you are missing out its delicious. 

Second off I'm the ultimate winner 

Third I win 

Fourth not only burnets get good tans

Fifth I win 

Sixth the rainbow flag where did you get it I don't have it on my emoticons. 

And finally I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

:rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> I have 7 points to make
> 
> Ok first of all if you didn't get any of the food from the thread than you are missing out its delicious.
> 
> Second off I'm the ultimate winner
> 
> Third I win
> 
> Fourth not only burnets get good tans
> 
> Fifth I win
> 
> Sixth the rainbow flag where did you get it I don't have it on my emoticons.
> 
> And finally I win


You're right! Only brunettes can get GREAT tans haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## aceofspades

✋ face palm


----------



## aceofspades

: :rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow:
Copy and paste


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> um excuse me, but only brunettes can get a good tan:rainbow:


Excuse me I am a brunette!!!:l

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> : :rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow: :rainbow:
> Copy and paste


And I'm to lazy to do the copy and paste thing!!:l

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Is anyone awake....... Hello


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Now I'm feeling like dust!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I have to go to slee p now see ya later!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok goodnight have fun sleeping!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh trust me I will!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I don't know I have a hard time trusting you!! haha jk


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok seriously I'm goin to bed now!! night!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I do!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea u wun malory!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Yup i sure do


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No I won

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Nooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeeeesss mak n cheese

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Did u jst call her mak n cheese??!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup I did ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha tht is a cheesy nick name!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Well my BFF calls McSneeze or Mackeneeze( cause our substitute was callin role and he called me Mackeneeze)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

hi all 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Man wen I'm not on ths thread hardly nobody replies!!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Comn!! everyone knows I win!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I know! I have no idea what lindseys doin!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

What?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lindsey get your butt back on this thread!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Lindsey!!!!????)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm back  feels nice to be wanted though :lol: 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I was just seein if it would work if I called you!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hayyy! I'm back! Doesn't anyone want me back.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're back! Where you been?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I've been busy, I think.  Wellllll, what happened while I was gone? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not much !!!! Lol, how's your goats?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

The last time I was on TGS was when Blue Bell died, so other than that my goats are going pretty good.

I'm STILL waiting for Honey Bun to kid. That doe! I'm hoping for twins!

Ah ha! Now I remember what I was busy about, dreaming about show time!  It's Show Time! Busy, Busy, Busy! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, sounds fun


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I LOVE show time! Especially since there's going to be a Junior Doe, Senior Doe and Buck show!!!!  :-D :-D Yay!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

Welcome back!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Charisa!!! I've missed you!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win tho!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mak guess what!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

What? Hah

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Noone cares if mak wins!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Yup they dont, but it doesnt change the fact that i do win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You don't win!! I do... Are you the one who got a doeling today??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hahaha I won 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I won!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Malory love the avatar!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> You don't win!! I do... Are you the one who got a doeling today??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No i am Mak, Mak doesnt have any bred does!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks chane!!! and what are you talking about Kenzie??:O


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No problem taco ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## rebelINny

That's awful! I hate losing babies, especially one's that I work with for so long. I'm sorry for you loss. Big hugs.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

rebelINny said:


> That's awful! I hate losing babies, especially one's that I work with for so long. I'm sorry for you loss. Big hugs.


Who are you talking to??:l

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Probably charisa haha


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I think rebelINny was talking to ME about Bella. I WINNNNNN!!!!!! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

Nope!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!!!!!8)


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win and you know it!!!!(liar)!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do


----------



## aceofspades

That's right y'all I'm back


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well you might as well get right back off cause I won!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hahaha I will win!!! :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

My friend has a Nubian Spanish cross doe that is 2 years old. She has never been breed she's a pet there is not buck any where in the area. The only other animal in the yard is a female sheep. 
There is absolutely no way that this goat is breed. Non of the neighbors have goats either.
Yet this week she has milked up. 
What's going on here? And should she be worried? Should she try milking her?


----------



## goatlady1314

she could be sucking on her own teats, that would make her have more milk. otherwise the lamb could be sucking on her also


----------



## goatlady1314

definitely looks like it to me because if she was pregnant and developing an udder, it would not be lop sided


----------



## COgoatLover25

Could be mastitis :-/


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

No mastides it's clean milk. The sheep is 3yo Abd hates the goat so that's not happening. 
What would cause her to get milk to begin with she's never had a kid


----------



## goatlady1314

Like I said she could be sucking on her teat, if she did then she would begin to make milk


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## aceofspades

Yep I fit them all


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Do you live in Texas?? haha I'm guessing yes!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Yes I am from the great state of Texas.







And I am the winner


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry aceofspades but Texans don't win ...they loose. i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No that is just a bacon sandwich!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

U need to empty your PM box Mal


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh sry I will!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

New doeling born last night







Not mine just breed by my buck


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's a cutie 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Do they live near people with goats. Goats are notorious for finding ways to breed through fences


----------



## aceofspades

COgoatLover25 said:


> Do they live near people with goats. Goats are notorious for finding ways to breed through fences


No there's is and never has been any kids from this doe she is not and has not ever been bread.


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> No there's is and never has been any kids from this doe she is not and has not ever been bread.


No, do any of their neighbors own goats ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

No non of the neighbors have goats


----------



## aceofspades

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/352449-unbred-doe-producing-milk.html


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/352449-unbred-doe-producing-milk.html


How do you explain the doeling ? :???:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

What doeling she doesn't have any kids she never has had any kids there is no doeling!


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> What doeling she doesn't have any kids she never has had any kids there is no doeling!


Ooooohhhhh, I thought that pic was her doeling! Haha, that's what you get for mixing subjects ! Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

Yea you all kinds of confused me on that one. 
No the pic of the spotted doeling is a completely different person with completely different goats it was a planned breeding she borrowed my buck. And had that beautiful doeling who color had to come from my buck


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow he is gorgeous!!!:O but his horn fur looks kinda funky!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

His disbudding didn't go we'll so he has little horn scurs


----------



## aceofspades

He thinks he's a dog he would sleep in the bed if you'd let him


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh!!:/ I don't disbud my bucks!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I don't do any disbudding I let the vet do it. 
He was already done when I got him


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh well I think bucks with horns look handsome and more masculine!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 3 goats and a girl

Winning!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Are you new to this thread??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You need to empty your PM box Chaney...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ooooohh wait she didn't kno tht!!:O ill tell her one sec tho!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! :wahoo:


----------



## kenzie

Nope i do!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I win! :wahoo:


Charisa!!! where u been at??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Yea where u been


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well she left again!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Kenzie I see in your future that you will only have one goal but never succeed!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Well u cant see to good
Cuz i am succeedin now
I win!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nope your succeeding is failing!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Nope cause i am succeeding!!!
BOOM


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

U just blew up your succeeded life haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Another fail te he te heeee!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

BOOM there my succeeding(regular) life is back


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Not!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Yep!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Here comes tha boom


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

U hav seen tht movie too!!!! I loved it!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I am excited!! Gotta go do a pettin zoo for our goat 4-H club


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yay!! tht is awesome!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Kenzie that's great I got to take my niece to a petting zoo she and I both had a lot of fun.


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> U hav seen tht movie too!!!! I loved it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I was actually watching it last night when I saw this lol


----------



## kenzie

Thanks yall! It was great!
I spent all day with my "man"!







^this is him

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> I was actually watching it last night when I saw this lol


It's a really awesome movie but it's just a modern nacho libre and I love Kevin James!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You need to clear your PM box Mal!!! Gosh, do I have to remind you every time! :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## sydneyjd

4seasonsfarm,You need to empty your private messages!! Your limit is full,and I cannot contact you because of that. Also please stick around the webchat longer if you want an answer. I didn't know you were there until you left.


----------



## sydneyjd

Hi COgoatlover25!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok guys!!!!!! I emptied it!! haha


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## sydneyjd

try going into the webchat again right now. I will be waiting.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Send me the link to the web chat please


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Tht was fun for a while anyways!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks Sydney for inviting me!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey Kenzie go to the chat thread and go a few pages back and see wht I got!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Srry i couldnt find it! i still win tho!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win and I got a baby deer but I am fixin to leave and take him to a lady who has a permit for wildlife


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

im winning!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> im winning!


Nope I am!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

Malory thats cool abt the deer!!
But i winnn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh well I win!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

I whin
Thats the awesome way of spellin it


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No cause it sounds like u whine!!haha


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

No that is what my goats do!
I whin


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Was given 2 orphaned angora kids 







And my favorite Nubians had triplet doelings all are red spotted/painted







I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

I also have a new arrival


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> Was given 2 orphaned angora kids
> View attachment 69195
> 
> And my favorite Nubians had triplet doelings all are red spotted/painted
> View attachment 69196
> 
> I win


I'll be praying for the orphans and I love the Nubians!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

I won


----------



## aceofspades

The angoras took to the bottle and are doing great


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

I winnn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I lost


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

El winnero Es mio!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## aceofspades

El o no o. 
I win o


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

El macho aye?? No me winnero!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

Puedo ganar y ese es el final de la misma


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wht??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wht??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


I win and that's the end of it . I'm pretty good at Spanish


----------



## aceofspades

χάσετε είστε ισπανικά είναι αξιοπρεπής, αλλά είστε δυστυχώς sistaken βλέπετε εγώ είμαι ο cleare νικητής. Πώς είναι σας Έλληνες.

You're Spanish is good but how's you're Greek


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ελληνικά μου είναι καλύτερη από τη δική σου έτσι ώστε να φέρνει το νικητή!


----------



## aceofspades

ungumuntu lesiGreki akulutho uma kuqhathaniswa Zulu lami ngakho i am the winner


----------



## goatlady1314

Fu b vf jfsyvf jyrjkn igcbvd ig X im a winner


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

im so confused you guys!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## kenzie

I won


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

No i won-B


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## scooter206

Cfg


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You must be new to this thread...Because everyone knows I win!


----------



## aceofspades

George cooney says we win.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

George cooney also said that he was a human so he is a liar and a confused raccoon!! cause I apparently win!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm back! :-D I WON!!!!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## aceofspades

Sorry desert flower but I'm taking the win


----------



## kenzie

I won


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

But I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I'm back! :-D I WON!!!!!!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I wish u would get on here more charisa!!:/

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## aceofspades

Welcome back Charisa
I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Guys guess what!!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What? I win!!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## topgoatshower

I winnn!!!!


----------



## topgoatshower

;(;(


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> What? I win!!!!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


No I found two praying mantises!! then I let them go today

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## aceofspades

That's cool i still win


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Winning


----------



## kenzie

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm the real winner


----------



## kenzie

I think not


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Boo


----------



## goatlady1314

Hoo


----------



## COgoatLover25

Woo!


----------



## goatlady1314

Too


----------



## kenzie

Doo


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Ahhh


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## aceofspades

Nop I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so we had bought a rooster yesterday. And our dog petey somehow killed him and decapitated his head!!:l


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow malory :lol:


----------



## aceofspades

Roosters make great dog food


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know but I was really liking this rooster!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## aceofspades

Are you shore it was the dog? Raccoons always take the head


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well the rooster had been fine all day, then my mom let our dogs out and didn't even think about the rooster! The an hour later the head was off!! and it was in daytime.


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol:


----------



## aceofspades

Well that sucks but I win


----------



## NubianFan

post


----------



## goatlady1314

Last....


----------



## NubianFan

me :stars:


----------



## goatlady1314

U lost


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And I won!!


----------



## goatlady1314

And u lost


----------



## NubianFan

post


----------



## NubianFan

cereal


----------



## goatlady1314

I winnn


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Hmmmmm


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## NubianFan

post


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Wins what?


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## goatlady1314

The great feeling of being the winner


----------



## kccountryfarm

I'd like to win.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Win what?


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## goatlady1314

U didn't so ha!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Too badq


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Too bad! Stupid spell check.


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## NubianFan

Wienie dogs are long.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

What are we winning?


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## NubianFan

teacup


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I don't get this. This thang will never end.


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## NubianFan

That's kinda the point


----------



## NubianFan

it is the neverending story....


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah but only the awesome people can post here :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

poodle


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

iii I guess I'll go some place else !!!



In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## NubianFan

skirt


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Once upon a time...


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## NubianFan

waist


----------



## COgoatLover25

Line


----------



## NubianFan

dance


----------



## COgoatLover25

Floor


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha u all r crazy!  what is the prize?!?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Idk...being a winner for half a minute? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

plan


----------



## NubianFan

sanity


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nonexistent :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol more like half a second!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Horse


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ostrich


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Egg


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bacon!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sausage!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Corned beef hash!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Potato ...:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Purple! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Brown!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yellow :-?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Green


----------



## goatlady1314

Ooh


----------



## COgoatLover25

Poo


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Deficate


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Berries


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jello!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Jam


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Peanut butter.. Mmm


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Winner


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Berry poo?


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Winner


NOT :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Lynn your a loser


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're a loser


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I'm not. I cool.


Home of Some AWESOME seriously nice ADGA Alpine
Goats.
Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

You both are BIG losers! :lol:


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Nah, you is. 


Home to Some AWESOME seriously nice ADGA Alpine
Goats.
Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Poof*


----------



## goatlady1314

She's gone :O :lol:


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Yayayayay 


Home to Some AWESOME seriously nice ADGA Alpine
Goats.
Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

:-? :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Mwahahaahaha


Home to Some AWESOME seriously nice ADGA Alpine
Goats.
Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

pssst


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Nooo!! She's back!! 


Home to Some AWESOME seriously nice ADGA Alpine
Goats.
Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Awww


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I am the best. Sometimes nature tries to put the best to the test but...I still win.
You're looking atta winnah! A winnah!! Haha


----------



## aceofspades

my new Nubians and my bottle baby angoras don't know what to think of each other


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Nota


----------



## goatlady1314

Single


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

So tasty!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No actually its not


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

So delicious!!  milk!!
Got milk?


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Num num num


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Mmmm!! Enjoying a cold freezing glass of Big momma juice!!  lol. 
AKA goat milk!! And I loves it raw!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What's up everyone? :-D I'm back!!!! AND, I WIN!!!! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Never!!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Wellll, you didn't say that you win, so that means *drums roll* I WINNNNNNN! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Nooooooo!!! Can't be... It just ain't possible.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Ah ha! I caught you again! :-D You forgot to say "I win!", very well, I WINNNNN! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Nope,nope...
I'mma winnah!! 
Sometimes...nature tries to put the best to the test. But hey! I still win!! Ya lookn' atta winnah!! A WINNAH!!
I win!!!!!!! Yayayayayayay!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

NO YOU DON'T!!!  I WIN! Everyone knows that, I hope. ;-) ANYWAY, I WIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN!!!! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Hate to burst your bubble!! But I ain't gonna go nowhere! Eheheheehhe!!
I win! I win! I win!!


----------



## goatlady1314

U lost. I won


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

It just isn't going to happen. I'm very sorry to break that to you!!
I win!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh dont be sorry bud  im to awesome to lose if you know what I mean


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Right.................WRONG!! 
I'm too awesome ! I sizzle yo!! I'mma wining this!!
I win!!! Yayayayayayay
#toocooltolose


----------



## goatlady1314

Your a loser


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I don't think so, miss priss!! 
I win!! Yay!!


----------



## goatlady1314

O im not a priss


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Oh! Excuse me!


----------



## goatlady1314

Your a priss


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Oh! Now you've gone too far!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No I didnt :lol:


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

You did if I said so!! I'm the boss!!
Annnnd I win!!! Yayayayay!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Nope! I winnn! :-D :stars:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Mmmm


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I like your picture.


----------



## goatlady1314

Thanks


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

No cherry I was winning for almost 5 days :O you ruined it :'(


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hahaha! :lol: I winnnnnn! Canny!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol: thanks bud.. I'll accept that


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:lol: I win! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

《Jk jk jk》)


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Nope. I win! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Josiah

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Winner


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is not you


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Weeeeeellll, it sorta is


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Guess what !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I win?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, I'll give you one more guess


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You are coming to visit??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha I like my answers better!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well I vote that my answer was bester :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I might agree with u after a few beers.. But not now!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: I still win


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not yet!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ah well, I'm going to bed any who :lol:
Later :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night! That means I win!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, now I do


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

At least I won for like 10 hours!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Eh, it's the present that counts  :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Beat You!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nuh uh :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Where?! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha I just put this in another thread but here! Goats!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

My, your goat has big horns! lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's the best goat ever! I've had him for 4 years. Since he was 4 days old!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL, he's cute


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx  I love him! I just trimmed his hooves! He has the strongest hooves ever!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DianeB

I am new to site, I have 1 Nubian Doe, 3 Nubian wethers, 1 pygmy/Nubian doeling and 1 pygmy wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Welcome! You won! For about 3 minutes!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Welcome!!! But I still win lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You wish!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wish what?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

U wish u had a goat as cool as Eddie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Y'all r losers


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh huh, look who's winning


----------



## goatlady1314

The biggest loser of them all..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Now, that's not very nice :'(


----------



## goatlady1314

I know, im sorry!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, I still win


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why do u keep leaving Lindsey?? Go critique my doe! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, I'll go give it a shot lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come ur green light isn't on? I thought u left!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I win!! Mwhaha aha!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bwahahahahaha ...NO :lol:


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

20 hours later.....
I win!!! Mwahahahahahahabaabbaba


----------



## COgoatLover25

2 min later.....NOOOOO! :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Lindsey!!! You're back!  I Win! :-D


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Yesterday later.... Never!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win  :lol:


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Nope


----------



## ilovegoats

Y'all know i win right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Looooser


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is Chaney! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I win!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

No...you actually don't!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:hair::crazy::crazy::crazy::hair: throwing a tantrum!
I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! 
:laugh:


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow Happy That's Awesome but theres no need to put that much effort into It when you are the loser


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! :-D


----------



## goatlady1314

........................


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What is that supposed to mean!!!??? Oh, I get it, It means CHARISA WINS!!!! :-D

Please post here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/tgs-has-helped-me-170591/


----------



## goatlady1314

I think it helped everyone in the same way   im winning


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Nope. I win!!! :-D


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I win! Imma winnnnnaaa!!! Mwahahahahahhah!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm sooooooo EXCITED!!!! Also (i win)


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok cool


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Ummm bye? :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Yukkk


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont like that dog


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well, why not?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont know not my type


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Oh. I inherited him from my grandmother who passed away 3 weeks ago.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

O that's sad!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah we were really close


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Sorry


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

:'(


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well, guess I'm gonna go to bed


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

"The fun has arrived!!!!" I win...BTW.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

You are right I have arrived 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope it's all me


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah..... NOPE IT'S STILL ME BC I WINNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I win


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

No you lost!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

This post makes me a winner!! :lol:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Winning is my thing...
Yeah right. Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Your right, its mine


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Are you sure???


----------



## goatlady1314

Never been so sure in my life


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> This post makes me a winner!! :lol:
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


So does this one 

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Are you sure about you being sure?? Cuz....I win!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well sorry bc I just beat you!!  


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

☺☺ win I win I win i win I win I win I win I win I win i win I win I win I win I win I win i win I win I win I win I win I win i win I win I win I win I win I win i win I WWWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN
☺☺☺


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Nahhhh 
I does!!
✋


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Nahh I do


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Me

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Bahahahhahahaha!! That's good!! Lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

you know it! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

You can handle the truth!! I win! Yayayaayayaaya!!
A stuffed horse...yes...my friend made it. Lol.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Okay then.....


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Lol! ☺


----------



## goatlady1314

)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I win


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Nope. I win! :-D


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

But no you don't I DO XD


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Mmmmm, brownies and milk...
Oh, btw...I win.


----------



## goatlady1314

Okokokokokk


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I win bc I play varsity VOLLEYBALL!! ❤❤❤❤


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Hmmmm...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thought too long I win!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Hmmm


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yet again I win


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Did u guys miss me?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Nope I Win!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Big meanie


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Not to complain or get off subject here....but dern!!
Dern!! I can't find any alpine does anywhere in my area!! :,( only the most hideous looking creatures seen.
Probably full of disease!!! And they all looked very sad and unhealthy!! 
All I can find are bucks,bucklings, Wethers, and more male goats!!
Seeing as how every doe I own kidded twin bucklings this year...I don't need no males!!
Argh!! I'm so frustrated!!
Maybe I should "rescue" the poor does?? 
Uhh, but there just plain ugly. lol
Such a sad story.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Btw, that makes me win!! Mwahahahah!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Actually it doesn't


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I want some pizza


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Which one is better? 1st or 2nd?
Yeah or nah? I dunno. Do ya'll like them?
I have to get another doe...


----------



## COgoatLover25

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Which one is better? 1st or 2nd?
> Yeah or nah? I dunno. Do ya'll like them?
> I have to get another doe...


IMO, I like the first one best, she shows a bit stronger topline overall, nice angulation to the rear legs, I'm really liking her length of body as well. Do you have any udder pictures of their dam?


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Sadly no. But imma try and get one. Thanks so much.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I want both how much? LOL! What breed? Sorry I that's a dumb question I don't know about goat breeds....


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Haha, no, not a dumb question!  the one with black stockings is recorded grade and the last one is alpine.
They're both registered. 
1st one is $175 2nd one is $275.
Why 2nd is 100 more than 1st I do not know. lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Cute 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I like 1st ond


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

That's cuz you ain't seen this picture. She's a gorgeous doe to me.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> View attachment 78271
> 
> That's cuz you ain't seen this picture. She's a gorgeous doe to me.


There Ain't no picture

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

There it goes!! Aww I like BOTH... DEAL


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Lol, I think we're just gonna go with both.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Good


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Haha, when we get her/them (if we do) I'll introduce her/them to ya all.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Come down to Texas and let her play with our does!! Lol


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Sounds like a plan!! I'd love to come to Texas. Maybe one day.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah it's really FUN!! You should stop by here and we can go to the beach with our Heards and play in the bay!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Haha! Yippie skippy! We'd have news reporters out there filming us!! Lol!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah lol


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey...did y'all notice that I win? :shades:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well I did.... But now I REALIZE that I win..... :double shades: eace: :smile:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I just realized that....actually I win.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wait.... OMG!!! Guess what!!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Hold up, I'm still here.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I win.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

No, I do.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

okay


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Lol, it's okay. Someone's gotta be a loser round here.   jk lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah you! Lol 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I knew you'd say that!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha lol I'm do predictable... What bout now "squirrel!!"


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Haha lol I'm do predictable... What bout now "squirrel!!"
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


I was thinking cat...but close enough.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha lol WE R AWESOME!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

OMG! Guess what just happened when I went to go check on my goats!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What?!?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

The goats all said "Lindsey Wins!" :ROFL:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Guess what happened just now?!?! Oh alright I'll tell you...... I just BEAT YOU!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

When?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NOW


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

And now 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

what about now?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yep 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

ALWAYS 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Guys!!! You'll never guess what happened to me!!!
Yeah, maybe you will because it's as plain as day....yep, I win!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well I can't bc I win


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

You're mistaken!! Mwahaha


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ohh but I'm not! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Are you sure about that? *imagine in Scottish accent*


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hmm... Hmmm.. Hmmmm. YES!! :lol: :rofl: eace:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

*Imagine in an English accent*


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Oooo, take this...
I WIN!! Again!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Oooo take this I win and I play VARSITY VOLLEYBALL,CHEER & TENNIS


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Oh yeah? And I play volleyball, basketball, soccer, football, ping-pong......and the list goes on. lol
I win!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well I didn't know I was listing ALL of them i just did my favs but it don't matter cuz I'm awesome so I WIN


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Lol, I'm up
For any game. And this one...I win.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey guys haven't been on in a while but I'm gonna start gettin on here more often schedules are happening and I'm not so summer busy anymore


----------



## DianeB

ok I'll bite...........win what???


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I win


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

DianeB said:


> ok I'll bite...........win what???


This never ending game!! 
Lol
I win!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

.................


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Eheheehehe!! Winna right here, y'all!


----------



## goatlady1314

..................


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## kenzie

Hey yall!! I am finally back!!! 
P.S i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mak! You're back! :stars:


----------



## goatlady1314

Yayayay kenze


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha have a catfish dinna, makes me a winna winna:'D


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No you gotta have chickin dinna!! So I'm winna!!! Btw HEY HOWYA DOIN


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I'm doin good wbu?? haha well that isn't how Luke brians song goes so your the real loser it's "catfish" dinna;D


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

Sorry about this yall but......
I
Win



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Kenzie you will never win....EVER!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha I'm doin good wbu?? haha well that isn't how Luke brians song goes so your the real loser it's "catfish" dinna;D
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Well that's the problem you listen to LUKE BRYAN (weirdo) and I am doing great thanks for asking. And BTW your a loser now. Muahaha

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

*ahem* I have the cutest baby goats ever so I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Eww... I'm just kidding I LOVE THEM can I have one?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well why not 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cause 2 are already reserved and I'm contemplating keeping the other one :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well now I am getting it!! Lol what breed are they?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, they're purebred Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Darn it! I have boer


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

And I can't find any good prices on boer


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm still winning ya know


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No idk bc i think I'm winning


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm winning


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Correction...you're losing :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Woot woot!! Winner winner chicken dinner! :stars: :leap:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thank you skyla at least someone knows how that phrase goes bc apparently malory doesn't! and I win 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Skyla! Don't lose your dinner like you lost this game ! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Si is awesome!  

ROFL! I am SO the winner! That is easy to see!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I have the best pics ever!!














❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nah, I have a bester pic :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope, mine is the cutest!  

That is a real cute piglet though!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mines cuter cause it's smaller :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yum! It's BACON!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ haha!

Nah, mine is cute and fluffy and little!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Mine is best bc it is funny!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

mine tastes good :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cheeky muffin!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> mine tastes good :ROFL:


What are you talking about! They all taste good!! :lol: :drool:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bet you mine tastes better! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk.. Depends on my mood  right now, a goat roast sounds pretty darn good! :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No bacon rapped burgers taste the best!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bacon wrapped slow-cooked goat! :drool:

Or bacon cheese burgers :yum:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Idk.. Depends on my mood  right now, a goat roast sounds pretty darn good! :lol:


I don't think your goats would like that idea  :; :lol: :rofl:

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: no, but they are all safe  I couldn't eat them  they are pets


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Bacon rapped GOW (it's like a turducken it's a goat inside of a cow)



❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds yummy! :laugh:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ya 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm starving again :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I made drop biscuits!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Well that's the problem you listen to LUKE BRYAN (weirdo) and I am doing great thanks for asking. And BTW your a loser now. Muahaha
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Well I also listen to billy currington and many more!! ur the loser!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Who do all them fancy names belong to?? Luke Byron Billy Currington... Your goats?? They sing? Can't imagine anyone would want to listen to that!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No haha they are country singers


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Lol, haha, you think I don't know who Luke Byron is? And I figured Billy Currington is a country singer. F  lol
It'd be funny if you named some males that tho. :')


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That would be obsessive!!:')


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

Who's heard of Luke Bryan?! :lol:


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Well, I've only heard of him, but I don't know him... I've probably heard one of his songs too...but didn't know who the heck it was. Lol
I reckon I'll look him up...possibly...mmm...maybe...probably not. Too lazy.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Can't handle all the awesomeness in this one glorious picture.
So pretty!! Dats my girl...she followed me into the woods.
North Carolina is so pretty!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well I also listen to billy currington and many more!! ur the loser!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


No I listen to billy and other country music but not SUPID LUKE BRYAN

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I don't loins ten to Luke Brian but he is one of the cuter country singers but sometimes his so gas will come on the radio and my dad won't change the station so that is why I've heard of him:') 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> View attachment 79074
> 
> Can't handle all the awesomeness in this one glorious picture.
> So pretty!! Dats my girl...she followed me into the woods.
> North Carolina is so pretty!!


I know right!! there is a spot in my woods I love to go and it seems like the most beautiful place on earth

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Yeah, guys...North Carolina is gorgeous!! 
And you're more towards the mountains, Right, Malory? 
I bet it's really pretty where you are!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Good Malory 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No not really:/ I'm about 30 minutes from a mountain but other than that the mountain areas are like 2-3 hours away from me:/ I'm more in the field areas 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

We're on the coast. Lots of good cheap hay here. 
I win!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> No I don't loins ten to Luke Brian but he is one of the cuter country singers but sometimes his so gas will come on the radio and my dad won't change the station so that is why I've heard of him:')
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


 Mallory I mean good bc of this post

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*listen and *songs 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> We're on the coast. Lots of good cheap hay here.
> I win!!


Ours is like $2-$3 here but one guy let us have 65 square bales for $1.50 a piece!!:O

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

We get the 900 lbs round hay bales. My grandma rents one of our big fields out to some dude and he farms it in the most glorious hay you've ever laid eyes upon!! They're $30 dollars a bale. Them big ones. 
P.S. We call it the back field and it smells sooooo good!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ya night y'all 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow I could never pay $30 for a bale of hay!!:O that would be like all my money:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Good night!! I'm about to crash too.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Goodnight!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## thegoatgirl

I win again.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha your funny cause the last time I checked I'm always the winner!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## thegoatgirl

Nope!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yep er do da day


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## thegoatgirl

Winner. Again.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Winner.ALWAYS! :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Winner. For eternity!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Looks like it was only for 2 hours to me, Malory. 
This girl here wins!! Ah ha! Now go cry yourself to sleep...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha you know just as well as I do my bed time isn't until 8:30!! haha jk I'm a winner until I go to sleep


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha you know just as well as I do my bed time isn't until 8:30!! haha jk I'm a winner until I go to sleep
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


 Bed times for LOOOOOOSERS

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Lol...
Winna!!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Bed times for LOOOOOOSERS
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


I was jk I go o bed late:l

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> I was jk I go o bed late:l
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


No I wa saying that I BEAT YOU and you are te looser so you need to go to bed! Luv u malory!! <3 -Chelbi who is BATMAN and has too much to do lol

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm winner...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm winner...


You wish

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Clearly...I have the cutest , most awesomenest , winnerest, Nigerian kids in the world :shades: so I win...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> Clearly...I have the cutest , most awesomenest , winnerest, Nigerian kids in the world :shades: so I win...


Clearly I have the cutest,most awesomenest, winnerest, dachshund in the world :shades: so I winnnn.......








❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're a copycat so I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

But I'm AMAZINGER SO I WINNNN


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Ah ha!! Now I win!!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

You guys!! It feels so cool here in NC! It's like totally fall!! Yay!
And I win again!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> You guys!! It feels so cool here in NC! It's like totally fall!! Yay!
> And I win again!


U wish

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Chelbi...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Chelbi...


Heyy.....

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Guess what!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

You win?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> Guess what!


what that I win

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, take another guess you guys


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> Nope, take another guess you guys


That u loose?

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

:sigh:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> :sigh:




❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm drinking sweet tea! :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm drinking sweet tea! :lol:


No!!! I love sweet tea!!!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me too! :hi5:


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Me too.   
I win!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Sweet!! Wanna know what I was drinking??







Frozen capachino!!
I froze the goat milk in ice trays and dumbed it in the blender with instant coffee, vanilla, stevia, and some cinnamon and cocoa. 
So good!!! 
Yeah, go on. Be jealous. 
I mean...unless you don't like coffee drinks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Sweet!! Wanna know what I was drinking??
> View attachment 79220
> 
> Frozen capachino!!
> I froze the goat milk in ice trays and dumbed it in the blender with instant coffee, vanilla, stevia, and some cinnamon and cocoa.
> So good!!!
> Yeah, go on. Be jealous.
> I mean...unless you don't like coffee drinks.


Awesome! Taste good?


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Heck yea!! Have you had a capachino blast from Baskin Robins? That's what it taste like. Sooo yummy!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> You guys!! It feels so cool here in NC! It's like totally fall!! Yay!
> And I win again!


I know it feels like November though

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What's up Y'all 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I dunno. Coffee for me.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> I dunno. Coffee for me.


Lol I wish

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I Donna like coffe:x


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's why you're a loser


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Agreed. I don't trust people who don't like coffee.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I'm the winner cause I'm different different people win:3


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Flury... Great Pyrenee and lab. She's a sweet heart.
I win!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

She looks a lot more like a lab


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> No I'm the winner cause I'm different different people win:3
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Different people are only cool and winners when they like coffee!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Who LOVES RED BULL?!?!! I just had 5 and I am shaking!!!!!!!!!!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Who LOVES RED BULL?!?!! I just had 5 and I am shaking!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Yikes!!! So bad for you!!!   lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Yikes!!! So bad for you!!!   lol


Says YOU!! Haha! Besides you only live once so live it to the fullest

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah those things are really bad for u:l


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Lol, but fun!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What are bad? What are fun? I win!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> What are bad? What are fun? I win!


Red bull!!!! They are being boring.....

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I acknowledged red bull is fun!!
 LOL


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Red bull is not healthy


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

A lot of things aren't


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

But red bull is up there


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

But I have to say, IMO it's healthier than some of the things out there that most people may eat every day :shrug:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I like them and at least I don't during them every day I have them like once a month so :hand:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well that ain't as bad


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thank you.  but I still win


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No thank you cause I win;D


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> No thank you cause I win;D
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


U wish

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes I did wish and my wish came true;P


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes I did wish and my wish came true;P
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


You Loose

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm winning y'all make this to easy


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> I'm winning y'all make this to easy
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


That's cause we actually do more than sit on our but all day and wait for someone to post   :lol: :rollingonthefloorlaughing:

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> That's cause we actually do more than sit on our but all day and wait for someone to post   :lol: :rollingonthefloorlaughing:
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Haha really? well it seems like your the one on all day and the fastest to reply:') unlike I actually spend time with my goats

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha really? well it seems like your the one on all day and the fastest to reply:') unlike I actually spend time with my goats
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Oh really that's funny bc my goats sleep inside my closet (IT'S HUGE) and I only get on this thing @ 6am and 530pm and 800pm

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha those goats are like Americans today;D


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha those goats are like Americans today;D
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Lol that's funny Mallory!!!! :lol: .......... Wait I'm an American......HEEYYYY!!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I'm an American too but some people continue to make this country spoilt


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha I'm an American too but some people continue to make this country spoilt
> K bye....
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


 ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Heyy


----------



## Bree_6293

Hi! 


Owned by 16 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 8 horses, 4 dogs, 6 cats, 9 parrots and too many chickens to count!


----------



## goatlady1314

How r u!


----------



## Bree_6293

I'm good thanks how are you? 


Owned by 16 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 8 horses, 4 dogs, 6 cats, 9 parrots and too many chickens to count!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I won game is over


----------



## goatlady1314

Im good


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

I win again.... I hope


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Sorry....I win!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sorry charisa have to 1up you;3


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hay! I win!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um no one wins with improper English!! it's *hey!!


----------



## nigies4ever

This is a goat forum....I'm pretty sure it's hay :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

See, it's HAY! And, I win!


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Its HAYY!! and I win!


----------



## rebelINny

I think you guys are all wrong and I win


----------



## i8sumpi

what exactly are we competing for?


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

i8sumpi said:


> what exactly are we competing for?


I have no clue! Haha⭐


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win, wan, won


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Was someone competing? I winnnnN!


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

I win this time!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm the winner!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Who lied to you? Lol.


Kayla Renee


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl

I win


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

nope I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

U thought u won...... 


Kayla Renee


----------



## i8sumpi

Still going?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


----------



## Bansil

yes finally won something










there went my 15 minutes of fame :stars:


----------



## i8sumpi

Has it ended?


----------



## Goatzrule

I started this thread so I win


----------



## i8sumpi

Well then.


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's ended cause I won


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NOW it is ENDED.
I have WON.


Kayla Renee


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok


----------



## i8sumpi

Lol.... You all thought you won. How cute


----------



## Goatzrule

well since no one is playing, i win!!!! ha


----------



## Chrisnrue

Lol...Tag! I'm it!


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Haha nope I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

oh look i win


----------



## Bansil

I tried to win before :wahoo: but I can't lock thread after my post eepwall: ...maybe the report button :shrug:



:angel2::angel2:



:cart:


----------



## Goatzrule

thats a good idea lol never thought of that.
But nope I win


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

....


----------



## Bree_6293

Me me! I win! Hehe


----------



## Bansil

once again, I disappoint :GAAH:


----------



## Goatzrule

how does it feel to lose?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Goatzrule said:


> how does it feel to lose?


You tell me!


----------



## Goatzrule

nah im good


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

All of u tell me!


----------



## fayefaye

I won! Suckers!


----------



## fayefaye

Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

well this is old lol


----------



## fayefaye

Yup


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Old or no, I win


----------



## margaret

Haha, no
Nice try though:thumbup::clap::thumb:


----------



## Goatzrule

Sike! I'm back


----------



## fayefaye

Dang it!


----------



## MoonShadow

Hey hey hey, look who showed up! ME!:shades:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lol. This is like an infinite-thread with no content :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

Well, It's all about that thread life baby! xD


----------



## Goatzrule

Im back!!!!


----------



## fayefaye

So am I!!!


----------



## MoonShadow

The party don't start till I walk in!!


----------



## goathiker

I'm always here last though


----------



## fayefaye

Hello!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

goathiker said:


> I'm always here last though


Nope, I am!


----------



## fayefaye

Heyo!


----------



## MoonShadow

Good day chaps!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good day


----------



## goathiker

Cheers


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

To me, for winning!!


----------



## goathiker

*Jill swipes trophy and runs away laughing maniacally*


----------



## fayefaye

Baby goats


----------



## Goatzrule

Not today girls


----------



## goathiker

[No message]


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

:ram:


----------



## Goatzrule

:type:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

:eyeroll:


----------



## goathiker

[No message]


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

onder:


----------



## MoonShadow

win win winning!:lovey:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Not any more


----------



## MoonShadow

You where saying. :shades:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

MoonShadow said:


> You where saying.


That I was winning :mrgreen:


----------



## goathiker

Not


----------



## margaret

You do know that ALL of y'all lose, right?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

No :scratch:


----------



## margaret

No no no, you _clearly_ don't understand.


----------



## MoonShadow

Y'all are being sore losers, It's obvious I'm the winner! :ugeek:


----------



## Goatzrule

Give up already


----------



## MoonShadow

Never!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You'll have to eventually!


----------



## goathiker

Here I go again on my own


----------



## MoonShadow

Goin' down the only road I've ever known


----------



## goathiker

Like a drifter I was born to walk alone


----------



## catharina

I don't understand this game.


----------



## margaret

That's OK, because I win


----------



## HobbyFarm

Neither do I


----------



## goathiker

I won


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

No


----------



## MoonShadow

Nuh uh, I do!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You guys need to stop lying :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Nener nener nener


----------



## Goatzrule

While we are all here, best horse movie and go..


----------



## MoonShadow

War horse!! So depressing yet so inspiring!


----------



## goathiker

Moon Dance Alexander


----------



## rebelINny

Secretariat duh


----------



## goathiker

Country Pride


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

rebelINny said:


> Secretariat duh


Yep!


----------



## Bree_6293

Sea biscuit!


----------



## MoonShadow

All are such good movies!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Never heard of country pride, my favorite is Ruffian


----------



## goathiker

It's on Netflix, it's the third Flicka movie. .


----------



## MoonShadow

:cake:Winner. Lol

What is everyone's favorite TV series?
For me, It's a hard choice between Heartland and When Calls The Heart.


----------



## Bree_6293

I have never watched an entire series from start to end  love the vampire diaries and currently watching gossip girl from the start. Also love NCIS


----------



## goathiker

Supernatural, Vampire Diaries, Bitten, Good Witch. Watching one right now called 13 Reasons.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Don't have one


----------



## MoonShadow

Now you do. . .
Hands you all my "When calls the heart" dvds. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Nah, read the books instead. So different and so much better than the t.v. show.


----------



## MoonShadow

Ooh, will have to do that!!!


----------



## goathiker

The author is Jeanette Oak


----------



## catharina

Can somebody please explain this game to me?


----------



## goathiker

The last person to post wins (like I did... I win) 
That is all there is to it.


----------



## MoonShadow

Actually, I win!!


----------



## goathiker

You think lol


----------



## margaret

But actually, you're all losers


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Not me!


----------



## MoonShadow

Who's the loser:shades:


----------



## goathiker

You are you are


----------



## catharina

So now I'm winning?


----------



## goathiker

Nope, I am lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You're wrong as well


----------



## MoonShadow

All y'all are dreaming. The winner is I!!


----------



## catharina

The other game is more intellectually stimulating.


----------



## goathiker

Actually the best game was king of the stump, but, nobody plays it anymore.


----------



## catharina

goathiker said:


> Actually the best game was king of the stump, but, nobody plays it anymore.


How do you play that?


----------



## goathiker

I'll pull it back up tomorrow


----------



## JK_Farms

That sounds like a fun game!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Until you lose


----------



## Goatzrule

Get used to it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You better.


----------



## Goatzrule

nah im good


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Goatzrule

so far so good but im getting tired


----------



## JK_Farms

I'm not tired this is fun!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You'll go to sleep eventually


----------



## goathiker

So will you lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oops :hammer:


----------



## Goatzrule

im back


----------



## Goatzrule

wow i started this post back in 2012. That was forever ago


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I wasn't even on here then.


----------



## Goatzrule

I was like 12, going back on old post i was so immature


----------



## MoonShadow

Oh man 2012, I was like 16 or something. That's when I had just come out of my Emo rocker phase, all my friends were emo rockers so I had to blend in Lol. Oh how I wish I could say those were good times.:shock::tear:
​_*btw I win *_


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Nope, I do.


----------



## goatygirl8

Wow that was before I had goats


----------



## goatygirl8

Hey I win


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I win

:run:


----------



## goat girls

Keep talking..... I win


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Nope 
I do :lolgoat:


----------



## goat girls

When did you last check? Cause I think I win.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i win!


----------



## goatygirl8

Winner Winner Turkey Dinner!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I win


----------



## Maureen Harmon

What do we win?


----------



## Nudanud

What's the point exactly?


----------



## goathiker

Uh... There isn't one. 

I win! !!


----------



## Nudanud

Not if I have a say


----------



## fivemoremiles

who won the last round??


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

No idea. I couldn't find that thread the last time I tried.


----------



## Maureen Harmon

So right now I’m winning? Lol


----------



## Alex Kimoto

I'm winning rn!


----------



## Old Post Farm

not any more!


----------



## QNQ Boers

I win


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I win


----------



## Ashlynn

I


W


I



N


----------



## Old Post Farm

nope, I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

now im WINNING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

i still winning!


----------



## Old Post Farm

winning


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I was winning for a long time but, well.... I'm winning now!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm winning


----------



## goathiker

Nah ah


----------



## yankeedoodle

guess who is winning now.....:7up:

onder:


----------



## goathiker

Me lol


----------



## yankeedoodle

Really??? HA HA!!!!


----------



## Ashlynn

I win
:run:


----------



## yankeedoodle

Not any more


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I win


----------



## yankeedoodle

I win


----------



## yankeedoodle

I win again


----------



## yankeedoodle

I 
w
i
n
*s
t
i
l
l
! !*


----------



## goathiker

Uh huh, sure


----------



## yankeedoodle

beat ya


----------



## goathiker




----------



## yankeedoodle

:lolgoat:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I win


----------



## yankeedoodle

no you dont


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yes I do :7up:


----------



## yankeedoodle

Gotcha


----------



## yankeedoodle

still


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Winning


----------



## yankeedoodle

not anymore!


----------



## goathiker

Na na na nanana


----------



## yankeedoodle

beatcha


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Nope


----------



## groovyoldlady

My turn!


----------



## yankeedoodle

try again!


----------



## LuvmyNubians

Ya this is like the song that never ends lol.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

It goes on and on my friends...


----------



## yankeedoodle

Once there was a man who had seven sons. And the sons asked thiere father," dad, can you tell us a story?" So the father replied, " Once there was a man who had seven sons. And the sons asked thier father," dad, can you tell us a story?" So the father replied," Once there was a man who had seven sons. And the sons asked thiere father," dad, can you tell us a story?" So the father replied," Once there was a man who had seven sons. And the sons asked thiere father," dad, can you tell us a story?" So the father replied," Once there was a man who had seven sons. And the sons asked thiere father," dad, can you tell us a story?" So the father replied...

See what I mean??

It is still kinda fun though :haha:


----------



## Old Post Farm

yes i see what you mean. buuuut... 
*I win!*


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

Are you sure about that???


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

My turn to win!!


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

NOOOOOOOO


----------



## yankeedoodle

Realy...


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

YES


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

YEEET


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

:update:


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats




----------



## Crazy Little Goat

GF3 Boer Goats said:


>


Hey, now!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I win


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

The snow glows white on the mountain tonight
Not a footprint to be seen
A kingdom of isolation
And it looks like I'm the queen
The wind is howling like this swirling storm inside
Couldn't keep it in, heaven knows I've tried
Don't let them in, don't let them see
Be the good girl you always have to be
Conceal, don't feel, don't let them know
Well, now they know
Let it go, let it go
Can't hold it back anymore
Let it go, let it go
Turn away and slam the door
I don't care what they're going to say
Let the storm rage on
The cold never bothered me anyway
Let it go, let it go
Can't hold it back anymore
Let it go, let it go
Turn away and slam the door
Let it go (go, go, go go, go go, go go, go, go, go go)
Let it go
Let it go
Let it go
It's funny how some distance makes everything seem small
And the fears that once controlled me can't get to me at all
It's time to see what I can do
To test the limits and break through
No right, no wrong, no rules for me
I'm free
Let it go, let it go
I am one with the wind and sky
Let it go, let it go
You'll never see me cry
Here I stand and here I stay
Let the storm rage on
My power flurries through the air into the ground
My soul is spiraling in frozen fractals all around
And one thought crystallizes like an icy blast
I'm never going back, the past is in the past
Let it go
The cold never bothered me anyway
Let it go, let it go
And I'll rise like the break of dawn
Let it go, let it go
That perfect girl is gone
Here I stand in the light of day
Let the storm rage on
THE COLD NEVER BOTHERED ME ANYWAY


----------



## yankeedoodle

Ok.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Not yet!!! I'm winning. (For now.) LOL


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

Some of my favorite goat memes


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

GF3 Boer Goats said:


> Some of my favorite goat memes


I LOVE these!!!
But, I still win! Ha!!


----------



## yankeedoodle

Those are to cool!!

Winning...


----------



## goathiker

too

Grammar Nazi winning


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat




----------



## Crazy Little Goat

My lucky pants say that I am the WINNER!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Maybe your lucky pants aren't so lucky


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Maybe your lucky pants aren't so lucky


Darn it anyway.

May all the mothers have a blessed Mother's Day!!!

Oh and I think I am winning again . :happygoat:


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

BWAHAHAHA


----------



## yankeedoodle

Oops, I missed a day!
Winning!


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

NOPE


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

GF3 Boer Goats said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY


Same for me

Oh, and I'm winning now


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

Not anymore


----------



## yankeedoodle

Realllly ??...


----------



## Mom_of_8

The best Mothers Day gift ever was milking my new doe this morning and having her snuggle with me. And now I'm winning.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

I bought my mom some irises of her color. Now I'm winnning.


----------



## yankeedoodle

winning...


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

:7up:


----------



## yankeedoodle

Shallow victory...


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

I trimmed a doe's feet, weighed my babies (5 week old bucks 31.5 and 32.5 lbs, 4 week old doe 23.5 lbs) took a horse ride planted a row of veggies and worked on my son's International Fair poster. It was a fabulous Mother's day!


----------



## yankeedoodle

Congrats! 

winning!!


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats




----------



## Crazy Little Goat

GF3 Boer Goats said:


>


Awww, I wish my goats had a phone, and could use it; I miss them when I am at work. :lolgoat:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm winning. 
Running off with my trophy...

arty:


----------



## yankeedoodle

I'll fight ya for it!!

:buttheads:


----------



## goathiker

Now that the evil memory sucking memes are off the page 

I win


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats




----------



## Crazy Little Goat

I want to feel like a winner again.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Well to bad because I win


----------



## yankeedoodle

Oh, DO YOU???


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Me again.


----------



## yankeedoodle

Tra la la la la, la la la la...


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Dog nose!!

View attachment 131823

Delta one of my Nigerian/ mini Nubian does
View attachment 131824


Just my favorite doeling cricket, born on January 5( the day she was born)
View attachment 131825


Oh, and I'm winning again!!


----------



## Karen Kuntz

Kind of curious, we are winning #2, what is #2?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I think there used to be a "Last Person to Post Here Wins" and this is the second one. 

Winning


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Oh no your not winning!!:7up:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I'm kinda sad that my pics didn't work☹


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Oh no your not winning!!:7up:


And just like that; neither are you. :lolgoat::dreams::buttheads:


----------



## Einhorn

I'm not sure winning a #2 is any kind of winning at all.....


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Einhorn said:


> I'm not sure winning a #2 is any kind of winning at all.....


I agree wholeheartedly. It's still fun to feel like a winner, though! Ha!!


----------



## Einhorn

Why do you think I'm posting? #2 may no be much, but it's still somethin'!


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Einhorn said:


> Why do you think I'm posting? #2 may no be much, but it's still somethin'!


I suppose we could at least make it more interesting, by posting about ourselves, or something. That way we ALL win by getting to know each other better.
I will start...
I am 38, have a husband and two kids (boy and girl). We live in SE Ohio, in the middle of the woods. My husband, Greg, and I have been married 17 years (next Saturday). Our oldest is almost 13 and he just completed a project about Nigeria; he will be in 7th grade this fall. Our daughter is finishing up 3rd grade, and is starting her first year in 4-H. The kids show market hogs and market goats, plus they each have a non-animal project to keep them busy. 
I work full-time in our school district, mostly on payroll, but also as a student information coordinator. 
In addition to my small herd of Boer goats, we have two horses, two cats and a dog, plus we raise feeder calves and feeder pigs. My husband works full-time for a private college in town as the electrician, and then comes home and farms until 7 or 8 every night.

Okay, your turn...


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

I guess I scared you all off. Sorry.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

Maybe...


----------



## Lstein

GF3 Boer Goats said:


> Maybe...


Denied. 

I'm the thread end'r and I'm going to win this thing!


----------



## Caity

Ummm... I'm here now. And I win


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Good try @Crazy Little Goat ,
60 yo. Retired. Married,wife works part time at vet clinic.
3 shih-tzu, 2 shih-tzu-poodle mixes, 1 shih-tzu-maltese mix, 1 long hair dachshund and Chihuahua mix, 1 cairne terrier(we think), 1 toy Chihuahua poodle mix, 4 small terrier mixes, a husky mix and a dog found on side of road just that looks like a cane corso (he was about a week old when found on day of total eclipse last year).
1 tail-less cat, one black long-bob- tail cat, 3 short-legged munchkin cats, 1 one-eyed cat named Malcolm, 2 extra large long-haired cats, 1 small long-haired cat, 1 small cat that looks part Siamese and 2 long haired kittens rescued by our mailman.
1 pygmy goat(we think,no breeder info, rescue) 2 ND wethers, and 3 ND Doelings.
No farm. Two houses in a neighborhood with everything fenced except for a little in back and the other front yard.
I win!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Looks like I scared everyone away with my bad math skills,only 2 ND doelings.
You're all letting an old newbie win?


----------



## Alex Kimoto

Not quite. ‘Tis me


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I winning AGAIN!!


----------



## goathiker

winning


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Cats but, you gotta love 'em!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> View attachment 134043
> 
> View attachment 134045
> View attachment 134047
> 
> 
> Cats but, you gotta love 'em!


Oh, and I'm WINNING


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

NOPE


----------



## intrepid-dreamer




----------



## goathiker

Eww, thread pollution


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

The stinky work boot or the kitten?


----------



## carrotsnranch

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I winning AGAIN!!


Now me


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

My 2018 doelings

Winning!


----------



## carrotsnranch

Awwww sweet


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Look twins  They aren't this cute anymore


----------



## carrotsnranch

intrepid-dreamer said:


> Look twins  They aren't this cute anymore


❣❣


----------



## carrotsnranch

intrepid-dreamer said:


> Look twins  They aren't this cute anymore


Haha totally get that! From the sweetest kitties to giant old cats


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Winning!


----------



## Goats Galore

Not so fast!!! I’m winning now!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

winning!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ha, I'm winning


----------



## carrotsnranch




----------



## MellonFriend

I would be stupid to not at least try to win this.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

This thing always gets so close to finally dying but it never does lol 

Anyways, im winning


----------



## Amber89

No ma'am I'm winning


----------



## healthyishappy

No, I'm winning!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

NO, i am now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> NO, i am now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No I am winning!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> No I am winning!!!


NOT HAPPENING!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> NOT HAPPENING!


Wanna bet? I am winning!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Wanna bet? I am winning!!!!!!!


Wanna bet?????????????


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> Wanna bet?????????????


Yeah! I'm winning!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Yeah! I'm winning!!!!!


Not happening on my watch!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> Not happening on my watch!


Well, you'll have to leave your watch sometime!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Well, you'll have to leave your watch sometime!!!


Sorry, i cant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> Sorry, i cant!!!!!!!!!!


Yep!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Yep!


Yeah, NO!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> Yeah, NO!


No, yeah I'm winning!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> No, yeah I'm winning!!!!


:ahh:


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> :ahh:


Btw. You have to say your winning in order to win. 
And btw I'm still winning!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Btw. You have to say your winning in order to win.
> And btw I'm still winning!


Im winning!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> Im winning!


K whatever! This is so pointless!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> K whatever! This is so pointless!


Yup, cause you always now that i win
Im winning!


----------



## healthyishappy

_I'm winning_


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> I'm winning


im winning!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> im winning!


Dang it!!! You figured it out!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Dang it!!! You figured it out!!!!


:heehee::heehee::heehee::heehee::heehee::heehee:​


----------



## healthyishappy

I'm still winning


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> I'm still winning


no ou arent.
im winning!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> no ou arent.
> im winning!


Really???? Cause I am!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Really???? Cause I am!!!!


STOP! I am winning!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> STOP! I am winning!


Fine win!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Fine win!!!!


Thank you i will win!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> Thank you i will win!


Good luck because now that we posted so much everybody's going to find this thread!!!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

I win.:clapping:


----------



## healthyishappy

KST Goat Farm said:


> I win.:clapping:


No, Spades wins!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades wins!


----------



## healthyishappy

And btw people, if you haven't heard Spades wins!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy

Hey, I got a great Idea! We should con a moderator into locking this thread right now and then you would win!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

*I Win!*


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I WIN!!!!!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Spades said:


> I WIN!!!!!


Nope. I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

KST Goat Farm said:


> Nope. I win.


I WIN!


----------



## MellonFriend




----------



## MellonFriend

I'm getting a jump on the next poster and posting twice.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

I win now.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades wins!


----------



## MellonFriend

… *sigh*


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades wins!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

You do realize that by saying "spades wins" you are causing spades to loose. 

I'm not even going to say it.


----------



## healthyishappy

MellonFriend said:


> You do realize that by saying "spades wins" you are causing spades to loose.
> 
> I'm not even going to say it.


No, I broke the rules.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MellonFriend said:


> You do realize that by saying "spades wins" you are causing spades to loose.


@healthyishappy mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:


----------



## healthyishappy

Spades said:


> @healthyishappy mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:


Sorry!!!!!! But is cheating not allowed???


----------



## Iluvlilly!

healthyishappy said:


> Sorry!!!!!! But is cheating not allowed???


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win!


----------



## 21goaties

I win!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh you won for so long.

THAT'S OVER NOW!:heehee:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my gosh you won for so long.
> 
> THAT'S OVER NOW!:heehee:


That was the plan:cooldude:
:heehee:We will see about that


----------



## Boers4ever

HAHAHA! I win!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

NO WAY!!! I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goataddict

I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

No you don't


----------



## Goataddict

Not gonna happen.

I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

Yes it is.


----------



## Goataddict

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope, I win!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Clara says I win!!


----------



## Boers4ever

Well then Patience says that I win!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

But Cheetos said that i win though!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Squeaks says I win!

Is that your new puppy @Iluvlilly!? He's adorable!


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Racheal wins!


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry. I win


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Sorry but no.


----------



## Goataddict

I win.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Goataddict said:


> I win.


:heehee:


----------



## Goataddict

Its on.

I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

CaramelKittey said:


> Squeaks says I win!
> 
> Is that your new puppy @Iluvlilly!? He's adorable!


Yeah! that's Lucy! Thank you! Squeaks is adorable too!


----------



## Goataddict

All those pictures look beautiful.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win!! No if's and's or but's


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry but I object.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

:waiting:


----------



## Goataddict

:waiting:


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

I was winning for 2 minutes!


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

:coolmoves:


----------



## Goataddict

:funnytech::funnytech: 

Sorry I WIN


----------



## Iris88

(woo)


----------



## Goataddict

:clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## MellonFriend

This is such a weird emoji :cute: Weirder than this one :mrgoat:... Just sayin'

By the way I win.


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry NO.

I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

What's that? I couldn't hear you over the sound of me winning.


----------



## Goataddict

Ahead of you.

Can't hear you know.


----------



## Iris88

Winner


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry. 

WINNER!!!!!


----------



## Iris88

Sorry


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow I can't believe Goataddict let you win for a whole six minutes.  You're loosing you touch Goataddict!:lolgoat:


----------



## Goataddict

I missed it MellonFriend but sorry.


----------



## MellonFriend

GOAT STORM 3,2,1 go :goatkiss::angel::cake::goatrun:ohlala::haha::kid2::kid::rungoat::rungoat::rungoat::dazed::crazy::goatpull::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::lolgoat::goatpull:ohlala::kid2::kid3::kid::what::angel::crazy::bookgoat::goatpull::rungoat::goatrun::goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::happygoat::haha::kid:onder::kid2::devil::bookgoat::angel::goatrun::goatrun::goatpull::rungoat::goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::rungoat::rungoat:


----------



## Iris88

Winning again!!!!


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Just want to let y'all know that i win!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh boy, you guys are all offline! I WIN!!!!


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Lol, this could literally last forever.. :heehee:


----------



## MellonFriend

No it can't cause I WIN AGAIN!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nah I WIN!!!!!!!!!!:coolmovesdance):clapping::great::funnytech::hello::hi::hide::heehee::inlove::imok::hughighfive):nod:mg:ops2pray)(punch):readingrofl):shrugshy):spam::squish::tythumbup):up::upset::waitingwoot):wow::cooldude::2c::lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss::hbd::welcomeback::groupwelcome::usa2::dreams::hubbahubba::birthday1::gottago::7up::cowboy::cow::usa::rose::stork::storkboy::storkgirl::update::directionspic)(woo)(zzz):holidaywelcome::kid::kid2::kid3::haha:ohlala:onder::run::truck::mrgoat::angel::cute::buttheads:arty::bookgoat::crazy::dazed::devil::cake::goatpull::goatrun::rungoat:


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Sorrrryyy I win! (dance):clapping:


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol sorry but nope! 
I WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iris88

I win!!!


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

I win forever!! (woo)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Win What?


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

I win this game. (dance)


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

Sorry y’all but this is mine!


----------



## Llaughingllama

:cake:I win!!


----------



## Iris88

Win!!!!


----------



## Goataddict

:coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves:

Winner


----------



## CaramelKittey

But Krissy says I win!!
IMG_6582.JPG


----------



## Goataddict

Not so fast.

I win.


----------



## CaramelKittey

:heehee:


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

I win


----------



## CaramelKittey

Not for long!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

You either:coolmoves:


----------



## CaramelKittey

:goatpull:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hey @CaramelKittey Sorry but i win:bookgoat::goatrun:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Sorry, I'm winning.
:buttheads:


----------



## Boers4ever

Yeah right!! I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

HAHA I think i WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!(cheers)(dance)(woo):cake:


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry @Iluvlilly! I WIN


----------



## Tanya

And I win. Of course. :coolmoves:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Hehe. :heehee:
It's ON!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

Yet again!


----------



## Boers4ever

Or not!


----------



## Tanya

Or it is....


----------



## Boers4ever

Definitely not!


----------



## MellonFriend

Sneak. (I win)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nope...just me!


----------



## MellonFriend

Darn it I really thought I won that time.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Goats run my daily life can't even remember what my house looked like clean XD


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry but I win.

I won't give up.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Goataddict said:


> Sorry @Iluvlilly! I WIN


No way!!!!!!! I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @Goataddict Neither will I!!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

This could go on forever.
_(I win!) _


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yup, it probably will!!!
I WIN!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

When did it start? Howmany years ago???? ?lol lol


----------



## Boers4ever

It started in 2012! It might not ever stop lol!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats a Good thing!!!!:bighug:


----------



## MellonFriend

It will only stop when I win!!!! *evil laugh*


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Only when I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goataddict

When I WIN you mean


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope I mean when I WIN


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo says he wins. And mom must stop taking pictures now.


----------



## Tanya

Destiny and Gizmo win.


----------



## Boers4ever

Poppy wins!!


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry poppy.

I win


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol! No....


----------



## MellonFriend

Wins.


----------



## Goataddict

I win.


----------



## Iris88

Winner


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry WINNER


----------



## Tanya

Chevani wins and she isnt even typing....


----------



## CaramelKittey

Mmmm..nope.
My kitties say I win.


----------



## Tanya

That looks soooo cozy.

Oh by the way I win


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Aw thank you goataddict. I appreciate you announcing me as the winner.arty:


----------



## Goataddict

No thank YOU Tanya for paving the way for me as the WINNER


----------



## Tanya

So we share the podium as the winner. No harm in that.


----------



## Goataddict

No harm at all


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:heehee:


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry moers


----------



## Tanya

There is place for one more Moers


----------



## Goataddict

Yes moers


----------



## CaramelKittey

What about another? Is there a place for me? :heehee:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

But what about me?:funnytech:


----------



## CaramelKittey

There must be room for us, right?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

There's gotta be? I hope anyway...


----------



## CaramelKittey

Yes, I hope so too!


----------



## Tanya

Ok ok. Moer and goataddict if we turn sideways we can fit them on the podium right?


----------



## MellonFriend

I'll just build my podium over all over yours and then It'll be obvious to everyone that I am in fact the real winner. :happygoat: :lolgoat:

Sorry guys, I'm a sore looser.


----------



## Tanya

Now now Mellonfriend. If you do that then we will be squashed. If we get squashed who is going to ask questions and post pretty pictures


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:groupwelcome::bighug::heehee:
We are ALL WINNERS!:dreams:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:up:
We all have goats don't we? So you bet we are ALL winners:cooldude::run:


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

Winner winner


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Winner winner


Chicken dinner! I win hehe


----------



## CaramelKittey

Hmm..Maybe we could add a second podium next to the first one? But where will we keep our goats...? :what:
And kitties if you have some..! 








And Caramel says I win!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

this little goat says i win!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> this little goat says i win!


:haha:


----------



## Goataddict

Tanya said:


> Ok ok. Moer and goataddict if we turn sideways we can fit them on the podium right?


Yep there will be space.


----------



## Tanya

Yay one long podium for us and all our fur friends. We gonna need a hall for that one


----------



## Goataddict

Agreed it is going to be a LONG podium


----------



## CaramelKittey

Now, will we need mini podiums for those of us who have miniature goats?


----------



## Goataddict

Yes of course


----------



## CaramelKittey

Where could we purchase these mini podiums? Are must we build them?


----------



## Goataddict

:shrug::shrug::shrug:

I have no idea


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So lets get creative. I want a pink and blue one cause I gots 2 mini goats. Lol


----------



## Goataddict

Any one will do for me my goats aren't that choosy but I would appreciate the same colour as Tanya.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Right. A few orders of pink and blue ones. I'd like two rainbow podiums covered in glitter for my ND does, and some golden ones for my ND bucklings. My kinders can sit on the floor. :heehee:


----------



## Goataddict

:heehee:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:haha::lolgoat:


----------



## Tanya

:heehee: So two pink and blue and two unicorn? Sounds like a really interesting display of first place....


----------



## Goataddict

So interesting.

But my goats like anything elevated as in the car.


----------



## Rachel l Duhnovsky

Hey guys I am so far the last to post here so I win for a few minutes


----------



## Goataddict

For now


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> Now now Mellonfriend. If you do that then we will be squashed. If we get squashed who is going to ask questions and post pretty pictures


Ugh... you got me there. *crosses arm and taps foot with a pouty face*


----------



## Goataddict

So true.


----------



## Tanya

Mellonfriend so join the rainbow podium nation of number 1 winners


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Isn't it though!


----------



## Goataddict

Yes join us.


----------



## Boers4ever

Wow I leave TGS for a day and I come back to this!! Lol I’ll join y’all now!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Boers what color podium would you like for you and your goaties?


----------



## Goataddict

:up::nod:


----------



## CaramelKittey

I hope nobody has ordered the podiums yet! I’ve changed my mind about my order. For Snickers, I’d like a leopard print podium with his name in gold. For Oreo, I’d like a zebra striped podium with his name in silver. My kinders have complained so much about having to sit on the floor so I told them they could share a bucket if they were good. They requested a green bucket. Gracie and Squeaks do not want to change their order. But, Squeaks wanted some flowers around hers WITH her original order. Gracie requested edible glitter.


----------



## Boers4ever

I'll have a tie-dye podium with a bowl for fruit, and the goats want a brown and white spotted one with a built in feed dispenser.


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> Mellonfriend so join the rainbow podium nation of number 1 winners


Fine. I guess I'll just take a podium covered in Vanta Black which is the blackest material known to man.

I just love really black things. Like Batman and my all black goaty Bella Bella.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Sounds good then! Who will pay for these podiums?


----------



## Goataddict

Th person who ordered the most extravagant podiums.

Oh who is that.

@CaramelKittey

Now will that we check or cash? Lol.

Just kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooooo Bella is pretty!


----------



## Tanya

So we have a kitty and build the podiums........ who has the kitty?


----------



## MellonFriend

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oooooo Bella is pretty!


Why thank you (blush)

I could have picked her sister who was white with black standard markings, but I just couldn't pass up such a pretty all black girl.

By the way is it okay if I paint "real winner" on my podium?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sure...couldnt find the " winner rules " for podium colors/ decorations/ or restrictions!:heehee:


----------



## CaramelKittey

@Tanya 
I have the kitties! None of them are that intelligent..:heehee:
Caramel








Tori








Krissy 








Cash please. How much does each podium cost?


----------



## Boers4ever

Just in case I made the all time record of most cats owned, my cats names are:
Lola, Jazzy, Bucket, Chunky, Dazzle, Sparkles, Twinkle, Delilah, and Bonnie!! We lost two cats this year so it was 11 at new year’s.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Boers4ever said:


> Just in case I made the all time record of most cats owned, my cats names are:
> Lola, Jazzy, Bucket, Chunky, Dazzle, Sparkles, Twinkle, Delilah, and Bonnie!! We lost two cats this year so it was 11 at new year's.


Sorry for your losses.
Do you have pictures of your kitty kingdom?


----------



## Tanya

So cash it is. Will Zimbabwe dollars work?
I only need one large podium for me and my babies. It must be purple, royal blue, red and lotsa bedazzle and bling. Destiny wants a princess crown and Gizmo wants the Mr Universe title. His bedroom eyes will charm any one.
Will a hall be big enough? I think a stadium must be in order. 
Every kitty must have a name tag and if you bring your doggy make sure they are kitty / goat friendly.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Will all thempets be wearing masks???? Lol


----------



## Tanya

Moers does the desease that shall not be named be transmitted through animals?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I win!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sorry, i win!


----------



## MellonFriend

mg:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Zimbabwe dollars are fine. Where should we buy these podiums?


----------



## Goatzrule

This is my winning emoji :usa2:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Goatzrule said:


> This is my winning emoji :usa2:


Nope! It's my winning emoji, and it's my win! 
:usa2:


----------



## MellonFriend

It's happening again!!! :dazed:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oh nnnnooo:crazy:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:update:

I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

Really because I still have the winning emoji :usa2:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

But now I have it:usa2:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Hmph. That’s odd. I have it. But..who has the original?? 
:usa2:


----------



## Goatzrule

I made it up so I in fact have the original.
Mine :usa2:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yes that's right @Goatzrule has the original, but I borrow it for :2c::2c::usa2:
Thank you Kelsie!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## Boers4ever

:usa2::usa2:
HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Tanya

:buttheads::what: I dont know why the confusion. We All win. But I cant find an emoji that depicts my country


----------



## Goatzrule

:clever: Thanks for holding my spot while I was gone but ill take it back now :usa2:


----------



## CaramelKittey

@Tanya, How is Gizmo doing on his Mr. Universe title?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Goatzrule said:


> :clever: Thanks for holding my spot while I was gone but ill take it back now :usa2:


Since your gone, i can hold it for ya(rofl):usa2:


----------



## Tanya

@Caramelkitty His smile has just been perfected, and his pose is majestic. He changed his mind, he wants his own podium - black and silver...


----------



## Goataddict

Tanya said:


> @Caramelkitty His smile has just been perfected, and his pose is majestic. He changed his mind, he wants his own podium - black and silver...


:heehee:


----------



## Goatzrule

:usa2:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Tanya said:


> @Caramelkitty His smile has just been perfected, and his pose is majestic. He changed his mind, he wants his own podium - black and silver...


That's great! Any pictures of him?


----------



## Goatzrule

We here are growing cats and I think that earns me the win


----------



## CaramelKittey

So cute! 
Here's Tori again.


----------



## Tanya

If I could get him to acrually strike a pose long enough I will post a picture. He is very camara shy. Destiny just wants to eat the phone


----------



## Boers4ever

This is Patience as a 5 minute old, and as a 8 week old. My sweet little show girl!! 
P.S. I WIN :usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## Goataddict

Aw she is cute.


----------



## Tanya

I still win. She is cute


----------



## CaramelKittey

She is cute!

(And I win!!)


----------



## CaramelKittey

If you post twice in a row, do you double win?


----------



## CaramelKittey

What about triple-winning?? :what:


----------



## Goataddict

Or quadruple winning


----------



## CaramelKittey

Or quintuple?


----------



## Boers4ever

What about sextuple? (Pronounced six-tuple)


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Hahahahaha I win


----------



## Goataddict

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope, sorry, i win!!


----------



## Goataddict

Sorry winner


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Haha WINNER


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Boers4ever

Win win win


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## MellonFriend

iiiiiii w w 
ii w w w iii nn n 
ii w ww w iii n n n
iiiiiii w w iii n n


----------



## MellonFriend

Hmm that didn't work. I was trying to make the words "I win" with letters but the formatting is different when actually posted. Oh well.

I still win.


----------



## Goataddict

I win


----------



## MellonFriend

(zzz)


----------



## Goataddict

:waiting:


----------



## MellonFriend

:bonk:


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## CaramelKittey

W W W
I I I
N N N


----------



## Goataddict

Keep dreaming.

I win.

But thanks for holding my spot though


----------



## CaramelKittey

Thank YOU for holding MY spot!


----------



## Boers4ever

️️


----------



## CaramelKittey

Win


----------



## Boers4ever

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

I WIN. 
I WIN.
I WIN.
I WIN.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Winning


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope, I WIN!


----------



## Goataddict

WINNER forever.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Or not


----------



## Goataddict

Or yes


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner winner winner


----------



## Goataddict

WINNER


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope, sorry, I AM THE WINNER


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

I win! super trippled back flip.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Boers4ever

Win


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope, IM THE WINNER


----------



## Boers4ever

Yeah right


----------



## Iluvlilly!

lol, I WIN


----------



## Goataddict

You wish.

Winner


----------



## Tanya

We win.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

We are so tired of saying I win that we decided to nap. Where is the podium? And our mom wins.


----------



## Goataddict

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

haha, you thought you won?? Nope, sorry, i win!!!!!!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Iluvlilly!

WINNER chicken dinner!!
I win.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Boers4ever

Win win win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I I I I I I I I I I I win win win win win win win win win win win win


----------



## Tanya

I win all of you.... winner winner chicken liver.......


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hmmm, i think I WIN!


----------



## CaramelKittey

I might be wrong, but it appears that I’M winning!


----------



## Tanya

Appearances can be decieving. I win


----------



## Goataddict

Winning


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Not anymore, I AM WINNING


----------



## Tanya

And the red head from South Africa comes in at a firm first. And she is the winner!


----------



## Goataddict

Winning


----------



## Iluvlilly!

The brown hair teen from Wisconsin, is now winning And holding the lead


----------



## Tanya

And the red head and brown head are neck in neck. But the red head passes and wins by a nose


----------



## MellonFriend

But wait! Who's that? There's a girl with crazy long curly blonde hair that just dove for the finish line. Where did she come from? she must have been so fast that nobody saw her.


----------



## Goataddict

Mmm, I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Tanya said:


> And the red head and brown head are neck in neck. But the red head passes and wins by a nose


Lol:haha:


MellonFriend said:


> But wait! Who's that? There's a girl with crazy long curly blonde hair that just dove for the finish line. Where did she come from? she must have been so fast that nobody saw her.


(rofl)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

The red head and curly blonde are now eating the brown head eds dust So great to be able to win finally


----------



## MellonFriend

Man this winner dust does taste good.


----------



## Goataddict

And the red, blonde and brown haired eats the black haired man dusts


----------



## Boers4ever

But wait! There’s a straight blonde haired girl that just took the finish line!! And the crowd goes wild! Hhhhaaaaaaaaa! Boers4ever, boers4ever! Yaaaaay!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MellonFriend said:


> Man this winner dust does taste good.


good one!!


Goataddict said:


> And the red, blonde and brown haired eats the black haired man dusts


Haha, you wish!


Boers4ever said:


> But wait! There's a straight blonde haired girl that just took the finish line!! And the crowd goes wild! Hhhhaaaaaaaaa! Boers4ever, boers4ever! Yaaaaay!


Oh no, how did you do that??


----------



## Iluvlilly!

And the brown head is in the lead AGAIN:coolmoves:


----------



## Tanya

And the red head lands ontop of all these other contrstants and her blond ten year old daughter takes the lead and wins..... gooooo Chevani and Destiny and Gizmo....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:ty::ty::ty:
Practicing my Winners Speech!


----------



## CaramelKittey

What?! Another brown-haired girl takes the lead!


----------



## Boers4ever

And then the straight blonde girl returns from building fence, still full of energy, and takes the lead, leaving everyone else in her dust!!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

The curly haired girl shakes her head at all the other contestants who think the race is still going when she had already been crowned the winner.


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh really?! Then why do I have pieces of winner’s confetti in my hair?


----------



## MellonFriend

Because it blew over on to you from my winner's circle celebration.


----------



## Tanya

Actually the winners crown got eaten by all the goats who cant wait for the podium to be built.


----------



## Goataddict

:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..Ive already given my victory speech..signed autographs..jumped into my goat drawn sleigh.(8 in fact) and down here eating pizza and driking dark beer waiting on all you guys & your goats!
:dreams:


----------



## CaramelKittey

What's that?! Liam the deer-like goat comes prancing through like a reindeer! He must've escaped from Santa-Goat's sleigh.


----------



## Goataddict

:heehee:


----------



## Tanya

Santa Goat wants his sleigh back Liam!(doh)

And I win(dance)


----------



## CaramelKittey

:funnytech:


----------



## Tanya

Its true. I win.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner


----------



## Goataddict

Winning


----------



## Tanya

Nope. Winner


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You guys are soooi far behind..lol


----------



## Tanya

Here is Gizmo's contribution. "My maaaaaaa is the wiiiiiinnnneeeerrrrr"


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hehe, I WIN


----------



## Boers4ever

I’m back winning!


----------



## Tanya

Winner


----------



## CaramelKittey

Squeaks says I'm winning though!


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm not losing.


----------



## Tanya

I am not l0sing either


----------



## Goataddict

Neither am I losing


----------



## Tanya

So we are all winners


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I agree


----------



## Tanya

Yay!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

LOL:haha:


----------



## CaramelKittey

.


----------



## MellonFriend

I disagree because if I'm winning you're losing.


----------



## Boers4ever

Yes I was wondering the same thing. lol


----------



## CaramelKittey

MellonFriend said:


> I disagree because if I'm winning you're losing.


IF you're winning, then yes, we are losing.
But IF I am winning, then yes, you are losing.


----------



## Boers4ever

Well then in that case then your losing.


----------



## Iggy

:cow:


----------



## Green Mountain Farm

What are we winning...?


----------



## Iggy

I have no idea XD


----------



## CaramelKittey

Absolutely nothing. :haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We ARE ALL WINNERZ! LETS SHARE THE BOOTY! :bighug::dreamswoot):wowwoot)


----------



## Green Mountain Farm

I have a feeling there will never be a winner because we will keep posting haha!


----------



## Boers4ever

You are absolutely right! So let’s just declare me the winner and get it over with!!!
HAHAHA


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## CaramelKittey

Hmm...
Maybe we should declare our goats the winners? After all, while we are busy playing this game, they are probably finding a way to sneak into your/your neighbor’s (if you have any ) vegetable garden. :haha:


----------



## Tanya

I agree. They already ate the winners crown. But I am the winner.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner winner


----------



## MellonFriend

Moers kiko boars said:


> We ARE ALL WINNERZ! LETS SHARE THE BOOTY! :bighug::dreamswoot):wowwoot)


Wait. There's booty?


----------



## Tanya

There is always booty...... with tails attached...... or you could havbe your share of alfa alfa or green peppers.... apples....????????????????


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Glazed Oatmeal cookies!!!yum!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Oooh I like those. So does Gizmo. We are definately the winners


----------



## CaramelKittey

Not for long!


----------



## Tanya

Of course we are the winners.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Krissy has discovered a mew spot, so she must be the winner.








(Pun intended)


----------



## Tanya

Hahahaha. I win


----------



## MellonFriend

Hahahaha HA HA HA HA BWAAA HAAAAH HAAAAH HAAAAAH!!! 

That was my evil laugh of triumph at being the winner.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

How could that be? Cuz last time i checked i was the winner:heehee:


----------



## Tanya

You guys are so far behind. I already walked the winners circle 6 times.


----------



## MellonFriend

You just don't see me there any more because I already left to attend the winner's party, left that party, and am now attending the after part of the winner party.


----------



## CaramelKittey

But I already attended the after After AFTER winner's party!


----------



## Tanya

Guys. Its been 3 days since I won and attended all the after parties. You guys are slow.


----------



## MellonFriend

Then how come @CaramelKittey has been winning since Monday?:heehee:


----------



## Boers4ever

I WIN. 
And that's all folks!


----------



## MellonFriend

But the post credit scene reveled that MellonFriend was in fact the winner along.


----------



## Boers4ever

(But little did they know that in the next episode Tweety said this) 
I tot I saw a winner. 
I DEE DEE SEE A WINNER!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

But Tweety also tot he taw a puddy cat!


----------



## Boers4ever

I dee I dee see a puddy tat!


----------



## CaramelKittey

:inlove: So cute!


----------



## Tanya

A jippidy jippedy dats all folks says the crazy goat lady as they give her the trophy


----------



## Boers4ever

Shhh be vewy vewy quiet, I’m hunting the winner wabbit!


----------



## Tanya

Whatsup doc


----------



## CaramelKittey

*munches carrot*


----------



## Boers4ever

Why you wascally wabbit!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Well Doc, I may be a wascally wabbit, but I am also a winning wabbit!


----------



## Tanya

Check my cotton tail you wascally wabbit. I beat ya


----------



## CaramelKittey

Tanya said:


> Check my cotton tail you wascally wabbit. I beat ya


.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Still winning!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I won a long time ago ヾ(≧▽≦*)o


----------



## Boers4ever

Wait now there’s TWO?!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my there is. :bonk:ops2:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Yes! And I was winning for the longest time. I posted the last post in September! :heehee:


----------



## Tanya

I win. And so do my horses.


----------



## Tanya

Mmmnomnomnom myyy mmmaaaahhhh iiiissss ttthhheeee wiiinnneeerrr


----------



## toth boer goats

:bonk: Mine, mine, mine, I win. (dance)


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## CaramelKittey

@Tanya I didn't know you had horses! How many?  
We have a 27 year old mare with arthritis.


----------



## Tanya

Lol. Thats at my daughters place. They jave a 32 year old set of twins. Its a beautiful place.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner.


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner mermaid swimmer


----------



## CaramelKittey

Tanya said:


> Lol. Thats at my daughters place. They jave a 32 year old set of twins. Its a beautiful place.


That's awesome!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)

Too cute, but I win. :heehee:


----------



## Tanya

Now just hang on a minute... yes a minute... cause here I come........ Zooooommmmm..... I win!


----------



## CaramelKittey

This angry bird wins! This Silkie cracks me up. ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:uprofl)(rofl)(rofl)

Nice break....now I'm gone.....

Winner!


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Now I’m winning again!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Mopsy wins!


----------



## CaramelKittey

:up: So cute!


----------



## CaramelKittey

We have a Flopsy, Mopsy, and Cottenhead. 

Flopsy & Mopsy:









Cottonhead:


----------



## Tanya

Nice picture break. I win


----------



## CaramelKittey

But I win!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooohhh I like cotton head.. 
Gotta fly....:heehee:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Thank you!
We were going to call him Cottontail to match with Mopsy and Flopsy, but his ‘cotton’ is on his head! :haha:


----------



## Tanya

I win. All cute. But I still win.


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

Aw is that you sitting watching me cross the finish line first. How sweet. Yay. I win.


----------



## CaramelKittey

toth boer goats said:


> I win.


Why isn't there an option to LOVE something instead of just liking it!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww cute little ones. I like the chicken too....gotta.go!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## CaramelKittey

Winning


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks. 

I wish there was a love button too, but there is :inlove:.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh, I win.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winnee


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner winner


----------



## Goataddict

Winner, Winner, Winner, Winner, Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner


----------



## Goataddict

Winner, winner, winner


----------



## Tanya

winner winner winner winner winner winner


----------



## toth boer goats

Winner, winner, winner, winner, winner, winner, winner, winner.


----------



## Tanya

Winnererer winnerestest winner


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Tanya

Winnnneeerrŕrr


----------



## Oliveoil

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

It the does butt don't jiggle then what is there XD


----------



## CaramelKittey

winning


----------



## toth boer goats

:clapping:Winner here.


----------



## MellonFriend

(zzz)


----------



## Tanya

Its not over till the fat lady sings... i just watched Moulin Rouche and the fat lady just say. So I win


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh...you are badddddd lol:up:
But I done Won..so you is 2nd! :usa:


----------



## Tanya

@Moers kiko boars are you sure of that? Cause I remember passing you around the last bend....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh no darlin..been waiting along long time..to show someone..I've already won!:clapping:


----------



## Goataddict

Sadly I passed all of you at the last 5 bends.


----------



## CaramelKittey

win


----------



## Tanya

Winner


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner


----------



## toth boer goats

Win.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

CaramelKittey said:


> We have a Flopsy, Mopsy, and Cottenhead.
> 
> Flopsy & Mopsy:
> View attachment 189813
> 
> 
> Cottonhead:
> View attachment 189815


We had a rooster like that. Named him Hippie.
BTW, I win now.


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wiinnnna...wiiiiinnnnnnnaaaaaaa
Did ya like that echo...as I went by??????


----------



## CaramelKittey

KST Goat Farm said:


> We had a rooster like that. Named him Hippie.
> BTW, I win now.


Hehe, winning! 
I love the Polish chickens. It's also hilarious that they originated in Holland. No clue why they are called Polish.


----------



## MellonFriend

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wiinnnna...wiiiiinnnnnnnaaaaaaa
> Did ya like that echo...as I went by??????


Aahh the doppler effect. Except I didn't hear it because you didn't pass me.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## MellonFriend

Nein! I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. (clap):bonk:


----------



## CaramelKittey

But I win!


----------



## MellonFriend

But so do I!


----------



## toth boer goats

Winner here.


----------



## MellonFriend

Winner there, winner everywhere!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hehe you thought!! I WIN!!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

MellonFriend said:


> But so do I!


Wait..can two people win at once?!?!


----------



## Boers4ever

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Isn't that called a TIE? or photo finish! 
See ya!


----------



## MellonFriend

CaramelKittey said:


> Wait..can two people win at once?!?!


Let's try it. Ready set post!


----------



## MellonFriend

Nope it's not possible. I guess I win!


----------



## CaramelKittey

It is to possible! There can be two winners at once, but it's like this.
1st place - CaramelKittey
A. <Insert name here>
2nd place <Insert name here>
3rd place <Insert name here>


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Looks like you’re second place.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, nope, nope, that order of winners list is wrong.
We need that modified, to me, in first place.  (cheers)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

(rofl)(rofl):uprofl)(rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## CaramelKittey

No, NO, NOO! The order of the winner's list is correct.


----------



## toth boer goats

(cheers) I think the winner is confused. 
:bonk:

ops2: It is me, the winner!!! :clapping:


----------



## healthyishappy

No offense but what a dumb game.


----------



## MellonFriend

We know!


----------



## Boers4ever

Well I win this dumb game!


----------



## toth boer goats

(doh)(dance)Yep, dumb but won.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nope....not yet! :bonk:


----------



## healthyishappy

Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

(clap):coolmoves:


----------



## MellonFriend

(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)
(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)
(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)
(doh)(doh)(doh)
(doh)(doh)
(doh)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

(cheers):goatpull::goatrun::rungoat::truck:


----------



## MellonFriend

:clapping:
:clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## MellonFriend

mg:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)
(dance)
(dance)
(dance)
(dance)
(dance)
(dance)
(dance)
(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)(doh)


----------



## toth boer goats

Smiley overload. mg::hide:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

RUN!!!! FOREST....RUN!!!!!
arty:


----------



## healthyishappy

Why... just why... lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

To win!

Be a WINNER! arty:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Hum... I don’t think so.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Because I. Said so....lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Humph...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## healthyishappy

Moers kiko boars said:


> To win!
> 
> Be a WINNER! arty:


LOL. I already am a winner.


----------



## MellonFriend

That's too bad because so am I.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, mine, mine, mine. :bonk: I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

WINNING HERE TOO!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

There is only 1 winner, LOL 

I win


----------



## Tanya

Me I win....


----------



## toth boer goats

:buttheads::haha:


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

I'm da winner, I'm da winner, I'm da winner, yes, I am!(sung to the tune of 'Oh, ma darlin', oh ma darlin')


----------



## Tanya

Oh nommy, thank you for singing my tune. See I am the winner


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

(dance)


----------



## Tanya

And I say thank you cor the trophy, for giving it to meeeee...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:goatpull: taking my Trophy home...
I WON
IM DONE....
IM GONE!

........BUH BYE


----------



## Tanya

Aw thank you for bringing it home to me. I do so appreciate it


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

:imsorry::coolmoves:But, I win!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I got da trophy! I got dah trophy! I WON!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Wull, hand it to me, since I'm the winner!!


----------



## Tanya

You speakin about this trophy?


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

WIN!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, not going to do it, wouldn’t be prudent. :heehee:
I win. :imok:


----------



## Tanya

I win i win i win i win i win i win


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Ima Winner!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sorry to disappoint y'all but she was bringing the trophy to me since im the WINNER(dance):coolmoves:


----------



## Tanya

Oh but Destiny and Gizmo both ate it already. They were so hungry when we crossed the finish line first.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Oh, that was just the cake one to celebrate. They made sure the real trophy went home with the winner - ME!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I'll give you 2nd place trophies...I done won #1:heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win i win i win i win


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yeppers..2nd & 3rd place!:heehee:


----------



## Tanya

@Moers kiko boars so glad you acknowledge that you are in second and third place. Cause I win


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooooohhhh nnnnooook you miss understood. I've already taken the first place trophy home...I was just helping tho others get theirs....lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## healthyishappy

You can just never win can you.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just keep on....keeping on!


----------



## toth boer goats

Seems like none of us win. 
We can keep trying right?

I win.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yeppers....butttt.....I dah winner! arty:


----------



## healthyishappy

toth boer goats said:


> Seems like none of us win.
> We can keep trying right?
> 
> I win.


Try try.... fortunately its not like this in life....

But for now I claim my most likely short lived victory.


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod::up:


----------



## healthyishappy

Nay Maam,
I shall steal the trophy back...


----------



## Tanya

@healthyishappy are you going to come to South Africa to steal it back? I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope nope nope........IIIIIIIIIIIIII WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy

Tanya said:


> @healthyishappy are you going to come to South Africa to steal it back? I win


I'd love to take a trip there actually.


----------



## Tanya

@healthyishappy you are welcome to come. Our borders are open now. All you need is a medical certificate from your consulate with a negative test result and you are welcome. But I still win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Hate to tell you but, I have the real trophy, it says 1st place. 
:haha:


----------



## Tanya

@toth boer goats um. I forgot to tell you that its a fake I left behind to pull the wool over your eyes


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh you all are soooo.funny. I have the trophy...:holidaywelcome:Im holding 2nd & 3rd for whenever you guys get.here....


----------



## Tanya

How many first place trophys are there!


----------



## toth boer goats

:heeheerofl)
Seems to be one for each of us.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh what do you mean this trophy?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, that is mine.


----------



## MellonFriend

:bonk:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Mellon..I didnt know you had a beard! :heehee:


----------



## Tanya

Mellon might have a beard but I still win.


----------



## MellonFriend

Moers kiko boars said:


> Mellon..I didnt know you had a beard! :heehee:





Tanya said:


> Mellon might have a beard but I still win.


(rofl)

I only have a beard when it's playoff season.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You just a zexy hocky player like my hubby was....


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nope...already done! Lol


----------



## Tanya

I win i win i win


----------



## goathiker

You wish


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Just give it up everyone, you all know I win.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Only in your Dreams Darlin.....(dance)

I Done Won! :great:


----------



## Tanya

Oh Fiddle dee dee, its the winners cup for me. Frankly my dear, I dont give a damn. I definately win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Now I double win!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oh now I triple win!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oops now I quadruple win:coolmoves::coolmoves: Now nobody has a chance of winning cuz I already did!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Um..... I win


----------



## toth boer goats

:neatrofl):waiting:
But I win. I won and top of the day to ya.


----------



## Tanya

Now Paddy. Ya know I won yesterday a na day bafore.... stop being such a leprechaun and just gime ma pot i gold....i win


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Win!


----------



## twilightGG

HAHA I win


----------



## twilightGG

I WIN I WIN


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

I win!


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner the dog ate your dinner


----------



## Iluvlilly!

IIIII WINNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boers4ever

The trophy is mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yes @Boers4ever you do have the second place trophy!!!!!!!!!!!! I have the first!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Nope, Iluvlilly! You have second place, because... I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, I win. 
Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## healthyishappy

Oh my what an exciting game. Hey everyone can be a winner right?? Jk nope only me.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Except, it's me!


----------



## Tanya

Actually the winners cup is here with me....


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Ana

aceofspades said:


> I win Bella finally kidded 2 great big healthy boys.
> 
> On my the morning of my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 17252
> 
> 
> She kidded with no help I came home from work to find these cute kids.


Wow that's an awesome birthday present!:happygoat:


----------



## Tanya

@aceofspades happy birthday. But I still win


----------



## Ana

Yea sure..


----------



## Tanya

@Ana I do. The winners cup is standing right in the centre of my dining room table.


----------



## Ana

Hmm... idk


----------



## Tanya

I am serious. It looks so perfect... see I win


----------



## Ana

Oh really now..


----------



## Ana

:lolgoat:


----------



## Tanya

I win. I tell you.


----------



## Ana

This will be an on going battle. And also when does this end?


----------



## Ana

Hah I just realized my stupid question


----------



## Tanya

There are no stupid questions. But I still win.


----------



## Ana

No I won’t give up!


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## Ana

Uh uh only me


----------



## Ana

I work at home so I have all day except for when I’m on calls


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Ana

Man I’m gonna run outta comments pretty soon


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Here, let me adjust your glasses for you! There, now... See? I win!


----------



## Ana

Haha nice one but I can see perfectly fine.. I win


----------



## Tanya

Yawn. Mornin all. I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

I win. Good night! (zzz)


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, nope, I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

I won for almost thirteen hours.:coolmoves:


----------



## Ana

I can only win!


----------



## Ana

:7up:


----------



## Tanya

Good evening. I WIN


----------



## MellonFriend

Good afternoon. I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## Ana

Good morning to you all after my morning coffee I can clearly understand I win! Obviously you guys haven’t had your morning coffee you are too cranky go back to bed.


----------



## Tanya

I have had 6 cups already


----------



## Ana

:bookgoat:Ok then you should be awake enough to realize.. I AM THE WINNER!


----------



## Tanya

I am so awake that i know I am the winner


----------



## Ana

:haha:Well maybe you are too awake yea I’m pretty sure you need to go back to bed.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am awake.
I win.


----------



## Ana

Nope. I win..


----------



## MellonFriend

:goodjob: But I win. :funnytech:


----------



## Boers4ever

Aww @Tanya I love your new avatar pic!! 
P.S. I WIN!!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

I have the same avatar and I win. :nod:


----------



## Ana

When does this end?


----------



## MellonFriend

When I win or the whole internet explodes.


----------



## Ana

Hahaha can’t count on you winning now can I


----------



## Tanya

It ends when we have built the HUGE 1st place podium. But till then I win


----------



## Ana

Oh yeah I forgot about that.. and I get to sit on it!


----------



## toth boer goats

Already at the podium.

So guess what I win. (cheers)


----------



## Ana

:crazy:Hahah I just realized that this thread was started 8 years ago! Quite a game, eh? Probably the most featured thread yet!


----------



## Tanya

And I am still the winner....lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee: Nope.


----------



## Tanya

Aw @toth boer goats . Didnt see you standing there. Your a little late you kniw. Gizmo already at all the weeds and leaves. He couldnt wait for every one else.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh shucks, nice dream you had.

But I already have the win.


----------



## Ana

Oh but mines not a dream, it’s reality!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I had a dream too which I had won.
Then I woke up and found the win trophy sitting on the night stand.


----------



## Tanya

I know a song that eritates people and thos is how it goes. Ever seen that I win, that I win? Ever seen that I win.... just to let you know...
I win.


----------



## Ana

:happygoat:Yes you all won.. the participation medal, I got the trophy.


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## Tanya

You mean winners cup? No thats over here cause Ibwin


----------



## healthyishappy

Wow I check back a few weeks later and theres lots more pages.


----------



## Tanya

@healthyishappy yeah. They keep saying they win. But I win. Its like they dont understand. I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

Tanya is right! It’s so funny that everyone keeps saying that they win... when I already won a long time ago!!


----------



## Ana

:funnytech:Are you sure you guys see right? You guys should go to get your eyes checked, because obviously I win.


----------



## Tanya

20 20 vision here. No. I am looking at my first place ribbon


----------



## toth boer goats

I wear my sunglasses at night.
I see my win trophy clearly. :haha:


----------



## Tanya

My little runaway, my run run run runaway. I wiiiinnnnn


----------



## toth boer goats

You must of ran too far, the win is with me.


----------



## Ana

No let her ripen away because she obviously knows I won.


----------



## Tanya

Nope. Here is the winners cup. Right here with me


----------



## Ana

Inncorrect the winners cup is next to you yes, but it is in my hands


----------



## Tanya

@Ana I know its pretty right? So nice of you to polish it dor me.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Well thank you both for allowing ME to WINNN!!!!!!


----------



## Ana

:7up:No no, you all do not understand. There is only one winner, and that so happens to be me!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ladies pleeeeez. I won Months ago...tothboergoats is my witness. Man I cant believe you are still trying to get 3rd & 4th place! :heehee:


----------



## Tanya

Oh @Moers kiko boars didnt they tell you? There was a new race and I won.


----------



## Ana

:welcomeback:
But.. I WIN! @Moers kiko boars


----------



## Tanya

@Ana you are so tooo late. I win


----------



## Ana

Ahem. *cough cough* you OBVIOUSLY have not been here in ages! I win!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Woah woah woah you guy's just admit it...I win, you loose!! Sorry but that's the way it has been for quiet awhile!!


----------



## Tanya

I have been here all the time... its you guys that are only arriving now. See.... the winnets trophy. Right here in my hands.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hmm for some reason I don't see it...and I have real good vision...but I do see it in my hands:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well let me put on my P.F.FLYERS...:heehee: and Ill win the next race tooooo.......:goatrun:


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## Ana

:heehee:Well I guess opinions going with the heee hee hee trend then.


----------



## Tanya

:heehee::clapping:


----------



## MellonFriend

:heehee: Bwaa haa ha ha ha!


----------



## Boers4ever

Whoa I leave the thread for a few days and there’s like ten more pages!! Y’all clearly don’t understand that the winners cup is right here in the big ol state of Texas.


----------



## Tanya

Which I borrowed you for photos for a magazine advert. Its back here in South Africa right on my table. Why? Because I am the winner.


----------



## Ana

Ahem. That’s not yours, it’s mine I let you borrow it for some party so that you could show off, remember?


----------



## Tanya

@Ana um no. You have it all wrong. I lent the second place one from you so that I could show my feiends what 2nd place looked like. Destiny, Gizmo and I have the winners trophy right here


----------



## Ana

Yes I will restate that I won both second and first place and I agree with you you won the participation medal.


----------



## Tanya

That was last year. I win.


----------



## Ana

Uh uh, I so vividly remember the mayor handing me the trophies, second place last year, first place this yeaR. But I won’t be a bad sport and congratulate you on gettin the participation medal! Good job!(cheers)


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, plain and simple dipple.


----------



## Boers4ever

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: 
Wow do y’all hear that?! The audience is cheering on my win! Yay! This trophy is such pretty solid gold and jewels! And look! It looks wonderful on my shelf in the barn!


----------



## toth boer goats

Roar, hear it, it is loud.
I winnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Tanya

That trophy? Ha ha ja ja. Its not a trophy. Its a winners circle made for goats to eat. So a winner.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh drats.
But I already win, won.


----------



## Tanya

@toth boer goats your right. You won last year. But I win now


----------



## toth boer goats

:clever: But that was a dream, I truly did win this.


----------



## Tanya

Remember your dream journal... see page 1, I win.


----------



## Ana

Haha with all of these sarcastic remarks I’m not sure if I can keep up..
But I do vividly remember Tanya telling me about her wild dream of winning..


----------



## Tanya

@Ana see. Thank you. But my dream is for an onmass podium so we all can win. But for today I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Hehe, you all think you have won but, not going to do it, wouldn’t be prudent.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Um. Nope. Iwin!


----------



## toth boer goats

Um yep, I win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

I win! I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win i win


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

IWINIWINIWIN!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Baaaaaa!! Nope. I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, nope, I win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Nah. Really, though - I got dis!


----------



## Tanya

Today I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win every day 24/7. :heehee:


----------



## Boers4ever

Except for me winning.


----------



## Tanya

@Boers4ever you are tge exception to the rule but today I am the norm. I win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Ahh, good to be back in time to win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha nope. I win


----------



## MellonFriend

I WIN as the last person in 2020 to post! Eastern standard time!


----------



## Tanya

I win as the first 2021 person


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Central time - I Win 2020!!


----------



## toth boer goats

2021 winner here.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Happy New Year!! I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy New Year to you too, but I win, hehe.


----------



## Ana

Dang! I was gone for a bit of time! But no matter how long.. i still win!!
I win!
I win!
(dance)


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

I WIIIIIN!!!


----------



## Tanya

I wiiiiinnnnn


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

I win I win I win I WIN!


----------



## Tanya

I am the winner, I am the winner. No other winners cause I am the winner.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Youuuu, just keep tellin' yoseff that - while I WIN!!


----------



## Boers4ever

You mean while I win? :hehe:


----------



## Tanya

@Nommie Bringeruvda Noms I think you were so far behind.... I have been here a while now


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Me. I win. Just sweet, little ol' pita me. Yup. I win!


----------



## Boers4ever

Look here! Yeah WAYYY over here in Texas! I win!


----------



## Tanya

So since you are so convinced we can share the winners cup


----------



## Boers4ever

Aww I would love to share the winners cup with you @Tanya!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

I'll hang onto it, since I'm centrally located, in the middle of the USA!


----------



## Tanya

Aw guys. I will happily share my winners cup. We can stretch it out from SA to central USA


----------



## toth boer goats

Hehe, but I win.


----------



## Tanya

No, me, i win.


----------



## MellonFriend

I win over here too.


----------



## Tanya

I win every time


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh yeah? Then how come I'm winning? :7up:


----------



## Tanya

Oh I let you think you win....


----------



## Boers4ever

At some point y’all have to realize that I win.


----------



## Tanya

Boers you see. You were also part of the illusion... but I still win


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

:7up:


----------



## Ana

:update:
I’ve officially won!


----------



## Ana

This place is full of sarcasm


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh is it? I didn't notice. (doh) :heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## MellonFriend

:heehee: Right back atcha.


----------



## toth boer goats

I still win ya know.


----------



## MellonFriend

Then how come I was winning for almost a whole day? :coolmoves:


----------



## Tanya

Because I won 10 days ago and had already taken the winners cup? So I dont know. I guess I win...


----------



## MellonFriend

Hey Tanya, haven't seen you in a while. Glad your back, but I still win.


----------



## Tanya

Aw @MellonFriend its so nice to see you. Here have some warm champagne..... oh darn the bottle is empty. I am sorry.... see I win....


----------



## toth boer goats

Well you thought you would win, but unfortunately, when you were gone, I win.

Note: Glad to see you back.


----------



## Tanya

@toth boer goats thanks. But I am still the winner


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee::hi:

You are welcome but, I still win .


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh look at that, I win! :clever:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yes you do win 2nd place @MellonFriend ... but I win 1st!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

But now you are in second place.  :happygoat:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Uh oh looks like your in second place AGAIN:lolgoat:


----------



## MellonFriend

No sir ree. It's me me me!


----------



## goatblessings

I lose, but all you "winners" are cracking me up, so I guess that still a win!


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh look! Boers4ever wins the race! 
AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!! 
Yes yes I know, this trophy is very shiny gold isn’t it, yes it is. Hehe


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## Tanya

Going wild for me cause I win


----------



## MellonFriend

:hello:


----------



## Tanya

Hello @MellonFriend . You see I win right?


----------



## MellonFriend

Nope.  I just don't see how you can't see that I win. :cooldude:


----------



## Tanya

So lets go over together......


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Another one bites the dust


----------



## MellonFriend

Hey! I'm gonna get you too. Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

And anotha one...


----------



## Boers4ever

And another one...


----------



## MellonFriend

And another one bites the dust!


----------



## Boers4ever

Eat my dust! I’m burnin rubber!


----------



## MellonFriend

All of your dust tasted so good that it fueled me to catch up with you.


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh but I’m still in the lead!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh you mean this lead?


----------



## Tanya

Oh guys. Yall just so slow. I took over first place looong ago and won.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

But you were even slower than me Tanya!! I WINNN!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:

Can’t we all just get along. 

I win, haha.


----------



## Tanya

I started building my part of the bedazzeled podium. No one joined me. So I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I'll join you!


----------



## Tanya

Cool...but for now I win... right?


----------



## Boers4ever

Wrong


----------



## Iluvlilly!

We all win as long as we are on the podium at 6pm!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:clever:


----------



## Mande T

Winner!


----------



## toth boer goats

Winner.


----------



## Tanya

I win. Its 6 PM


----------



## Boers4ever

Well it’s only 2pm here!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

No Podium for you Tanya


----------



## Tanya

@Coffee&Chickens too late. My podium was first in line. Therefore I win


----------



## Moers kiko boars

(pic)Hey smile. Ive already won and taking pictures for the 2nd place!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

(rofl)


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

oops


----------



## toth boer goats

It’s 5 o’clock somewhere.
I win.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Meet you at the cocomo bar! (rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Boers4ever

*cue evil accent* HAHAHA I win forever!! Hehe


----------



## toth boer goats

:squishrofl)


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Not again


----------



## MellonFriend

Again and again and again.


----------



## Tanya

And here I stand first... waiting for you to come in second place Mellon friend...


----------



## MellonFriend

Well, you'll never see me because I already won and left.


----------



## Tanya

Oh but @MellonFriend you are very mistaken. I came in first a while back... see. Gizmo and Destiny are on the 1 podium.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man, but I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

This is me going across the finish line since I was first::run:


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, you missed the line, I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

I win before everyone else!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww you think that? 

Oops, you weren’t told I win, I am sorry to inform you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sometimes the just dont hear you....lol lol (dance)(doh)(dance)


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, but, but, I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

I win...


----------



## toth boer goats

This is a win, win situation you know, because I win, win.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Winner winner..Chicken dinner.:goatkiss:..thats mine.(woot).you bringing the mashed potatoes & gravy?


----------



## toth boer goats

I am bringing mash potatoes and Gravy, along with my I win trophy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sure..your 2nd win trophy..mine is the Chicken Dinner 1st winner:haha: and 3rd brings the coleslaw!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sure..your 2nd win trophy..mine is the Chicken Dinner 1st winner:haha:


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MisFit Ranch

No! I do!!


----------



## Tanya

Ah... thats so sweet... but what do you do?. I win though.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win


----------



## Tanya

Iiiiiiii wwwwwiiiiiiinnnnnn


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I win!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII WWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

i win


----------



## Boers4ever

What happened? We switched threads!


----------



## EJskeleton

THERE IS ANOTHER THREAD?! Wait whaaaaattt????


----------



## Tanya

Oh yes... two threads, two races and I Win...


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MisFit Ranch

i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Nope! I win!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

You may be the king of the period button but I win 😈


----------



## Tanya

Ìiiiiiiii wwwwwiiiinnnnn


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, I still win, but you won in the cuteness department.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh dear,
please don’t make your post that long.


----------



## EJskeleton

Iluvlilly! said:


> Haha I win............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and I still win!!!!


I can be the only period button king!!!! Stop stealing my genius ideas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

As I mentioned in the other win thread.

Pleasedo not push repeat enter button, it is hard on the thread, my eyes and scrolling finger is getting plum tuckered out.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sorry Pam, I won't do that anymore.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I win 😈


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks. 

I still win.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

nope! I win this one 😏


----------



## toth boer goats

Not!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

👏 Hehe 👏 yes 👏 I 👏 do 👏


----------



## Iluvlilly!

👋I👋WIN👋


----------



## Goats2Greedy

Winner🏆


----------



## Tanya

Oh you silly goosessess... i win... I thought you got the memo by now


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh, I wrote that memo. For those who did not get it, it reads: You re-memo-me? I'm da winna! 🙃


----------



## Tanya

Oh.. the oldmemo... i wrote a new one. I win


----------



## Goats2Greedy

nope, I am the winner!


----------



## Tanya

Me I win


----------



## MellonFriend

👩‍🌾


----------



## Goats2Greedy

I WIN🏆


----------



## MellonFriend

I win🤸‍♀️


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I tell ya, I win, didn’t anyone see the memo.


----------



## Tanya

No0e memo


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MellonFriend

Spoiler: Spoiler Alert!



I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win.....sorry @MellonFriend


----------



## Boers4ever

I win forevermore


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win I win I win I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Code:


I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I'm the only one that has access to this code!!!


----------



## Tanya

Really.. i rewrote the code


----------



## toth boer goats

We need to investigate who the winner is.

I am the investigator soooo, I found under my short investigation and have concluded, I win. 😂


----------



## MellonFriend

I appeal to a higher court! I'm taking this all the way the the supreme court! And the verdict is... I win!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Your guilty of loosing...judge says that I win


----------



## toth boer goats

New judge just took the case, I win, haha 😂


----------



## Tanya

I am the judge and I say we all win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yay


----------



## MisFit Ranch

-steals all the trophies- I win 😉


----------



## Tanya

So where did you take all the trophies? Mmm Misfit???? At least Misfit never got to the crowns... or the wreaths or the ribbons... all tge goats got those... 🤣. But now I win.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

lol if you look in the dictionary at “winner” you’ll se a link to my profile.... because I’m the true winner 😈


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

Oh yes?... it saus Tanya in brackets next to winner in the dictionary...😂😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well, who knew the dictionary lied? 
Because, you know, I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, nope I win 🏆


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Nahh I win -snatches trophy- 🏆💨✋


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m sweaty and gross and need to go shower so I can look (and smell) better for my victory speech. I have a little to add yet. Don’t worry, it’s only 36 pages long (single spaced, double sided).


----------



## Boers4ever

And so I win while you’re in the shower hahaha


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

My victory speech is short and to the point, says, I win. 🙃


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well mine says “I win” on page 48. Yeah, it’s growing.


----------



## toth boer goats

I win 🥇


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Naaa, needs garlic and I win because no one wants to get close enough to me to take the trophy 🏆 after adding it to the win.


----------



## Tanya

I am not a vampire so you can eat 10 cl9ves. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL 😂 

I win


----------



## Goatastic43

Sorry Toth I win and nobody else can win because my goat ate the trophy! 😂


----------



## Tanya

The fake trophy. I win.


----------



## Goats2Greedy

I win


----------



## Goatastic43

Not any more! I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

🥳


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Goatastic43

Winner, winner, the goats get grain for dinner!


----------



## Tanya

I win because my goats ate all the grain and no one else gets any...


----------



## Goats2Greedy

I win!😃


----------



## EJskeleton

GUESS WHAT?! I’m baaaaaaaaaack! 😈


----------



## Boers4ever

Really? You are? Cause it looks like I’m winning!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Goatastic43

Yes, your right, I did win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

You see me? Yeah me...the winner!!!


----------



## Tanya

Here I am


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Toth is laughing because she knows I’m the winner.


----------



## Boers4ever

Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Iluvlilly!

😂👍


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Goats2Greedy




----------



## toth boer goats

Who me, not, I win and ya know it, dog gone it.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

+-d = I win


----------



## Tanya

🤣 I win


----------



## Goats2Greedy

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

Do you ever have those days where you can’t find your motivation? I would love to just be a blob on the couch. So many animal chores to do though. 

If anyone see my motivation, I’m sure I lost it here somewhere, please let me know. 

Oh, and I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I agree with you @FizzyGoats


----------



## Tanya

Here it is. I found it. I win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well, the animals didn’t care that I wanted to be a couch blob (having misplaced my motivation), so it was a day of cleaning coops and pens and barns - scrubbing every water dish, treating sick chickens, entertaining bored goats, etc. 

Thank you for finding that, Tanya. Maybe I’ll be able to use it tomorrow. 

For now, I just get to relax and win.


----------



## toth boer goats

But, I win, but will join ya.


----------



## Tanya

My momma is up dar by dat biiiigggg waaaalll... see dar she us... right there licking the wet patch... yeah... right there...

So I win


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m currently trying to out-stubborn a goat and typing this with one hand. 

I must win. If not the crown, the stubbornness contest. Petunia shall not get the sunflower seeds in my pocket and will leave my pocket alone! I decree it so.


----------



## Goatastic43

And I am typing this while chasing Boots off our neighbors roof...


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m hoping Boots is a cat and not some whacky but lovable family member.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh no... he’s a goat...


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣 That’s even better.


----------



## Goatastic43

Yep...Much better....


----------



## FizzyGoats

I hope you have a picture. What do your neighbors say?


----------



## Goatastic43

No picture, to busy chasing him off. Our goats actually live in our neighbors old horse barn and we take them on walk every night. Well, they have a low roof in one spot, just the right high to jump up on. This isn’t his first time doing it, and our neighbors don’t appreciate it very much. 🤦‍♀️ I need to get tougher on these goats...


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh no. Naughty goats.


----------



## Tanya

And I am still the winner


----------



## FizzyGoats

Every morning when I walk in the barn, it has morphed overnight into the pellet palace. It looks like 37 goats live there and it hasn’t been cleaned in 12 years. Strange because when I do the last cleaning of the day and shut them in at night, it appears no goat has ever befouled the barn.

How do my 3 tiny ND doelings produce so much poo in one night? My sweet little girls can’t make such a mess. There must be some phantom poopers around here somewhere. 

And I win.


----------



## Tanya

Oh my 2 ND babies make just as much poo... and I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the info but I still win, HAHA 😛


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, nope, I win, haha 😛


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

👀 I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win 🏆


----------



## Goatastic43

Your right! I do win! Thanks!


----------



## Tanya

Gee you shouldnt have. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh why thank you, I appreciate the win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## goathiker

No you don't


----------



## Tanya

I win because its my birthday


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Goats2Greedy

win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, haha.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry but, I win. 😁


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, but I thought I win. 

Ok I did, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Um.... no I win


----------



## toth boer goats

🥴👍 Nope, I win. I know it.


----------



## Tanya

Again I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Back at ya, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 😙😜


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I'm back


----------



## Tanya

You may be back @Iluvlilly! . But I still win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome back, but I still win, haha.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win.


----------



## i like my goats

boo i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Goatastic43

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i will WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

I have won


----------



## i like my goats

no you dident i won


----------



## Tanya

I win I win I win


----------



## toth boer goats

i like my goats said:


> boo i win


But you forgot another boo.

It reads, you made a boo boo, because I win.


----------



## Tanya

Nooo, I win


----------



## i like my goats

im still here so i win


----------



## toth boer goats

🤓


----------



## i like my goats

ummmmmm hello im wining


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win. 🤪


----------



## i like my goats

nooooooooooooooooo o what im wining


----------



## Tanya

I win I win I win I win I win
I win I win I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yeah, I don’t think so. 
HaHa, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

ummm no i win


----------



## Tanya

Oh yes I do. I win


----------



## i like my goats

no u dont i win


----------



## Tanya

For 21 hours I won. And I win again.


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Tanya

No... me. I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## toth boer goats

But you were at the wrong celebration, because, I win. 😊


----------



## Tanya

You gotta fight for the right to party... i win


----------



## i like my goats

no i WIN


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## K.B.

No way


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no way i win


----------



## toth boer goats

I will party with you haha, but I win.


----------



## Tanya

I Win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, not, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win i win i win


----------



## toth boer goats

But didn’t I tell ya, I win just the other day?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope that was me


----------



## toth boer goats

Hehe, yep.


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Tanya

No I WIN


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on now, I win.


----------



## Tanya

No really. I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i think i win


----------



## Tanya

You think wrong. I know I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win see


----------



## Tanya

No... I WIN...


----------



## i like my goats

no.................................................................................................................I WIN


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, nope, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i don't think so


----------



## toth boer goats

I do think so, hehe, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## toth boer goats

You may think that, but I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not! 
I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## MellonFriend

Hey guys. . . Guess what.


----------



## Tanya

I won


----------



## i like my goats

noooooo i win


----------



## Tanya

I definately win. No dispute.


----------



## i like my goats

im here so i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win, you all better get that through your heads. 👀🤪


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## Tanya

You missed it again. I win


----------



## i like my goats

Jorden thinks i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

That’s not fair putting a cute goat in the way, OK, I give in, I win. 😂


----------



## K.B.

No we win!


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww too cute, but hey, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

Ok. You win


----------



## i like my goats

Really? i win?


----------



## Tanya

Na. I win


----------



## i like my goats

aww i though i won


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

Naaa... sorry. I was on flu medication.


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## K.B.

Oh no you don't


----------



## i like my goats

yea i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yes I do, I win. 🙃


----------



## Tanya

No no no no... i won already


----------



## i like my goats

no i won


----------



## toth boer goats

But you guys, I win, just get it through your heads. 🤓😉


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Goatastic43

153 pages of winning in only 8 years?! Only 46 more years to 1000 pages of winning!!!


----------



## i like my goats

Goatastic43 said:


> 153 pages of winning in only 8 years?! Only 46 more years to 1000 pages of winning!!!


yay that will be a lot of pages🥳


----------



## toth boer goats

We all have been winners. 👍 😊


----------



## Tanya

Did you miss me? Oh wait... i won...


----------



## i like my goats

i won even tho ive been gone


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Nooooo. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win and will always win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no you dont i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not so fast, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## toth boer goats

We try so hard to win, but I have to say it again, I WIN!


----------



## i like my goats

i win and that's that


----------



## Boers4ever

2,4,6,8, who do you appreciate? 
Winner hey hey hey winner hey hey hey winner yeah winner yeah I’M YOUR WINNER!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Boers4ever said:


> 2,4,6,8, who do you appreciate?
> Winner hey hey hey winner hey hey hey winner yeah winner yeah I’M YOUR WINNER!


LOL! Thanks for the chant! I win!


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, that was a great cheer and all, however, I win. 😁😜


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Uh huh.... Gizmo wins


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry Gizmo, but I still win


----------



## Goats2Greedy




----------



## i like my goats

ok guys we need to make this clear i win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope that was not clear, but what is clear is that I'm the winner!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

The blur has cleared now, I see, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I can see clearly now, the rain has gone. No more obsicles in my way. I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i am a obstacle in your way and that makes me the winner


----------



## Tanya

Oh... but didnt you see I jumped over you.


----------



## toth boer goats

No clouds in the sky and I see everything now, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

im here so i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

No.... look again. I have the goatara... I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, not at all, I win and walking proud, hehe.


----------



## K.B.

I don't think so @toth boer goats


----------



## Tanya

Oh but I just sang myself to first... see I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, LOL. 😁 You all can try but, I have to say, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

aaw i was winning for 21 hours but here i go again


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win!!


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm the last person to post #3108. 😁


----------



## Goatastic43

MellonFriend said:


> I'm the last person to post #3108.


Well we finally have a true winner for something! Congratulations @MellonFriend!  The first person on this post to not lie!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MellonFriend

Goatastic43 said:


> Well we finally have a true winner for something! Congratulations @MellonFriend!  The first person on this post to not lie!


Look! I even got a medal and confetti and everything! 🤗 😊 (that's what those "emoji322' and "emoji966" are 🤫)


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

yall i think @MellonFriend won


----------



## Tanya

No. She didn't. I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I am queen of the castle. I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Can I be the princess?!? Nevermind, I want to be queen!! I win


----------



## toth boer goats

You all thought you win.
But the truth is, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No. The real truth is I win. You have been lied too. 😁 🤣


----------



## i like my goats

i win so there


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

No sily. I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

Ugh. So frustrating. I WIN. There. I hollered it.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Lied to, oh no, now I am pushed out of shape.  NOT! I win!!!


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Noooz I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh no you don't! I win 😋


----------



## i like my goats

hello i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

Oh poo. I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win, we can keep arguing but hey, it’s fun. 🤩


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Whose arguing? I win. Its easy


----------



## i like my goats

i win ok?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No, I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No you don't. Just like the other thread, I won.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

Guys I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on guys, I win.


----------



## Tanya

So lets end the war... we all win


----------



## Goatastic43

Unfortunately the rules state the last person to post wins so….I win!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

No. I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Last person is me, I win. Whoop whoop.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No, I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww shucks, I know I win but, you all are trying to say I did not.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## K.B.

We win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Again, that tongue won’t change the outcome, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I keep telling ya, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

And I keep telling you that I win!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win...end of discussion


----------



## Tanya

Come on guys and girls.... we all know I win.... just accept it


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry, but I can't do that because I WIN!!


----------



## Tanya

Nooo. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, not giving in, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Well, neither am I! I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

😂 I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Nope, I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Why do you all insist you win? 
I win. 😳


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

The same reason you insist the fact that you "win"! 🤣 

I win


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I think you forgot to say something.....and because of that.....I win.....still. 😉


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No, I was just taking a break to giggle and to say I win again. 😆😉


----------



## Tanya

No. I win because I am first


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Yet again. You have it wrong. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No I don't. I win


----------



## Tanya

Jip you do. See. Here. It says so. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

No. I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

We all win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

That's not how it works, I win


----------



## Tanya

Surely it can work like that? But I win any way


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No you don't, I win


----------



## Tanya

Nope. You are wrong... i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Only for a second you did. I win


----------



## Tanya

I win I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Nope, I win


----------



## toth boer goats

🤪 I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Huey Lewis and the news reports, I win. 😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Queen says I am the champion


----------



## i like my goats

i win tho


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, didn’t you get the news?


----------



## i like my goats

guys guys i win


----------



## K.B.

@i like my goats nuh uh I do!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry @K.B., but I now win!


----------



## Tanya

UM no I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, nope, not, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Naa, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I win


beg to differ but i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I do


----------



## toth boer goats

Beg to differ as well, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

No. @Goats Rock 
You win to night


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

But, she never said I win. So I win


----------



## Tanya

I said she won but now I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay 
My, oh, my, what a wonderful day, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Plenty of sunshine heading my way. Zippidy doo daa I win today...
Mr blue bird on my shoulder...
Its the truth


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice try, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Its true. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

No I do


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No you don't!! I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, nope, not goina do it, wouldn’t be prudent. I win.


----------



## Tanya

Chitty chitty bang bang.... i win


----------



## i like my goats

guy's i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Tanya said:


> Chitty chitty bang bang.... i win


...we love you...

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win 😜


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

You are all wrong. I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Nope, you're wrong. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## i like my goats

guys i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Quick draw McGraw says, I win. 🙃


----------



## Tanya

Uh huh... i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Really? Not, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

You are wrong. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No. I win, I tell ya.


----------



## K.B.

toth boer goats said:


> No. I win, I tell ya.


Sorry @toth boer goats not this time!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I win 🏆


----------



## Tanya

No. I win.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Nope I win 🥇


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man, not letting me get away with it ha. Well I am sorry but I win anyway, hehe.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope de nope, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

for the last time i win


----------



## Tanya

Sure sure... i win


----------



## i like my goats

no you dont i win


----------



## Tanya

Yawn... yes I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Well that’s a fine how do ya do.
I still win. 😜😁


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ya all need to get a grip, I win. 🙃


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

realy i win


----------



## Tanya

Seriously, I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, I am serious, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

No no no no you see to be confused I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope not all all, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Wait a minute, I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

Sorry but I am the winner


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww nope, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win this battle.


----------



## Boers4ever

No you don’t.


----------



## toth boer goats

But why not? HeHe I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But , I win.


----------



## Tanya

Noooo.... I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, I agree with that.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Goats2Greedy

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Tra La la la boom dee yay. I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha nope, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not that again, saying you win, nope, I win. 😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win (and always will)


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I win (and always will)


Nope


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I still win because you never said "I win"


----------



## K.B.

Lol no I WIN


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No you don't!!! I win! 😜


----------



## toth boer goats

I always win. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no ya don’t, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Umm, no, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yes I do! I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Wait what? Nooo, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Well...at least I was the winner for a full day! I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, that don’t count. I win😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

😔 I win 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope I win. 🤪


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Hehe, well I just won for another day, put that together....I've won for TWO days! 🤣 I win


----------



## Goats2Greedy

1st place 🏆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, you haven’t got the memo, I win. 😎


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

You got the wrong memo, the REAL memo is I WIN!!!! Do you get it yet?!? 😅


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, too many memos but hey that is ok, I still win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

True that - lol!! I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

What?! Why on earth do you think that..🤪 I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Because I win I tell ya.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I would like to thank everyone for this, I win. 😁🤪🎉


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Wait, what?
I heard I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my 😱 I was sure, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Hehe I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, I win, I tell ya. 🤪


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But no, I win, they told me about it.


----------



## Tanya

I won 18bdays ago. What a track if it took you all 18days to come in. 
I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Who's 'they'? I win 😅


----------



## Tanya

I win.... me... I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Nooo... you see you misunderstand. I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Umm no, I win. 18 days ago was then, this is now, hehe. 😜


----------



## Tanya

So now I win


----------



## Goats2Greedy

No I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Uuuhhhh nooo I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Ya all don’t get it, I win, so there. 🤪


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Actually, I do get it and I WIN!! 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

No, you are not suppose to get it, I win. Haha 😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no ya don’t, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Oh yes I do. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, what will it take for me to….I win?


----------



## Tanya

No. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Ok, what will it take for me to….I win?


All I ask is simple, expand both goat pens and doe barn, buy a few registered ND does, and one registered ND buck....then I'll let you win. But until you do that, I win. 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, how about you buy a boer buck and a doe and then we can allow you to be the winner. Not! 
I win 🏆 😁


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## i like my goats

boo i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Goatastic43

Winner, winner turkey dinner!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, I win.


----------



## Goats Rock

Hmm, I win!


----------



## Tanya

Thanks for dinner but I am the winner


----------



## toth boer goats

I win haha 😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Well that’s a fine how do ya do. I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Naaaa, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Um I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, you won’t win, because I already did. 😏


----------



## Tanya

Too slow. I won long time ago


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, nope I win, so there.


----------



## Tanya

Really... but you were behind me all the time... so I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I slipped ahead. I win. 😆


----------



## Tanya

What's with the slipping? Is there mud in your lane? Stop running in crocs.... I win


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

I still win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

🎄😉


----------



## Tanya

I win... merry Christmas


----------



## toth boer goats

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Tanya

Merry Christmas.... I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, I had to take a double take. 
This thread has been in the background still celebrating Christmas.

I win though. 😁


----------



## i like my goats

yall toth has been wning for almost a week but not any more
I WIN


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh crud, I was doing great too.
Well, I will say this….. I WIN🤪


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Look over there. 👉 

Haha, the trophy is the other way, got ya. I win. 🤓


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not! I win.


----------



## Tanya

Um. No. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But why? Haha, I win.


----------



## Tanya

No. I win


----------



## Goats2Greedy

😀


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win😁


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on, I win


----------



## Tanya

Shalom says I win. See my profile pic. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, hahah. But I win.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Sorry y’all but I am the ultimate winnah


----------



## Tanya

We know you a Whiner.... oh sorry. But I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha 😂. I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I'm the winner...you guys can have second place tho😊


----------



## toth boer goats

Umm, well, no, I win, I win. 😁


----------



## Tanya

Um. No I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh poo, 🤦‍♀️ I was sure I win. Yep, I am sure, I win. 😁


----------



## Tanya

Oh poo is right. I win. As always.


----------



## toth boer goats

Well that’s not fair, I win, so let’s end this. 😀


----------



## Tanya

Sure I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha 😂 

I win and that is that.


----------



## Tanya

Exactly. I win. It's easy. I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha 😂 nope, I keep saying, I win. 👀☺


----------



## Tanya

You only win if I say so, but I say I win so you dont win...


----------



## toth boer goats

Hahah 😂 Oh well, I guess I still win.


----------



## Tanya

Nooooo I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No, I win. 👀😇


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But, but, why do you say that, I win.


----------



## The Goat

Sorry I won


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## goathiker

I win😛


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wait a minute now. I win, haha 😆


----------



## Tanya

No. i win


----------



## The Goat

Sorry guys like I said I won


----------



## Tanya

No. I win.


----------



## The Goat

Nope


----------



## The Goat

View attachment 232251


----------



## Tanya

You all got it wrong. I win.


----------



## The Goat

I’m so sorry but you are 
Wrong..i winnn!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh well, 😱 I guess, I win. 😁


----------



## The Goat

I’m sorry but like I said i win


----------



## Tanya

I won a looooonnnnnngggggg time ago. You slow pokes are 2nd n 3rd...


----------



## The Goat

I don’t take second. I winnn!


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh rookie. Don’t ya know I win?!


----------



## The Goat

No I don’t know you win because I already won!


----------



## MellonFriend

*I win*


----------



## Tanya

Slow pokes... you are eating my dust. I win.


----------



## The Goat

I’m sorry but I’m on a Diet and it says no dust sorry I win


----------



## Tanya

Mine is pixie dust... I win


----------



## The Goat

Good one Tanya but I’m allergic to pixie dust i Winn!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Its a pity cause thats what I got. I win.


----------



## The Goat

I’m sorry that you have been 
Misinformed that Pixie dust is real because I did not eat any dust not a Single particle I win!!!! and you got


----------



## The Goat

All give you this Tanya you won before I came and now Im here so I win


----------



## Tanya

I am still here and love healthy competition.. but I do win.


----------



## The Goat

Tanya said:


> I am still here and love healthy competition.. but I do win.


Tanya you are good competition but I’m going to have to blow you away I win!!


----------



## Tanya

That could of been Toth you blew away.


I win


----------



## The Goat

No you won toth and i win! Sorry Tanya


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, with all that dust blocking your view of the trophy, I took it and I win. Haha 😂 You grabbed something else, might want to check that. 😁


----------



## Tanya

Um i got the winners cup and crown right here. I win.


----------



## The Goat

Um sorry but that’s the second place crown Tanya


----------



## Tanya

Nope it says first engraved inside


----------



## The Goat

Well mine dose not say it inside but on it


----------



## toth boer goats

But mine is the original, you all have the fakes. I win. 😁


----------



## Tanya

Um... my goats ate the original. I win.


----------



## The Goat

Umm no you don’t see right here


----------



## Tanya

🐐🥇🎀 I win


----------



## The Goat

No I win because I have the best goat Evan tho I don’t have a goat yet


----------



## Tanya

Then I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

The goats were holding the trophy in their mouth, then brought it to me. I win.


----------



## Tanya

My goats will never give it to any one but me.


----------



## The Goat

Well then my dog chased your goats and gave me the trophy


----------



## The Goat

Yay I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

I still win


----------



## The Goat

No I win don’t you know that Tanya


----------



## Tanya

I know I win...


----------



## The Goat

Um sorry do you have a problem with hearing because I said I win!!


----------



## Tanya

No I was loud and clear. I win


----------



## The Goat

Um no you did not I’m louder Tanya! I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Darn cute animals. Haha, but they wanted me to have that trophy and said not to tell. But, I have to, I win.


----------



## The Goat

toth boer goats said:


> Darn cute animals. Haha, but they wanted me to have that trophy and said not to tell. But, I have to, I win.


My dog would never or maybe he wouldlol but I win because you lost a goat and I found her for you so I win!!!!


----------



## Tanya

And the hills are alive with me winning...


----------



## The Goat

So the hills screamed about how you would win and it was so loud it made you trip and then I won!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, nice try. I win.


----------



## The Goat

Well you actually did not win because you need to come up with a reason you won like this. 

so when you tryed to win Tanya was still tripping of the hill and she hit you and then you tripped and I won!!!!


----------



## Tanya

I am the jack rabbit. Up quickly and beat yall. I win.


----------



## The Goat

No I’m the goat and you went to sleep! And I won!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

OK, I tripped, stumbled fumbled the trophy, caught it and ran to the winner’s circle and I win. 🥴🤓


----------



## Tanya

Ah you made it to the circle. Welcome. I win


----------



## The Goat

Oh hi I’m up here welcome to the circle


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Circle back and I win haha.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.

Except it. 🥴


----------



## Tanya

Nope. I win.


----------



## BrookeCHope

No I’m pretty sure I win!


----------



## The Goat

Few I’m back sorry I had to get some food y’all took to long


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I Win


----------



## Tanya

You just dont sleep. There is a mandetory requirement for a 5 hour rest period. I win


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win


----------



## The Goat

Oh I’m sorry but my rest is done now so I win


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 I win


----------



## The Goat

I do sleep maybe I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

So tired, neeed sleeep. 😴

Oh no wait!!! I need to be awake for the win. I win. Haha


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

No I win. 

I don’t Believe how we are still at this


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win!!)


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## MellonFriend

Eye when.


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## The Goat

No I win!


----------



## Tanya

Nose eye when


----------



## The Goat

I win you said nose


----------



## The Goat

Nose eye I win does not count I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Your nose win, ok, but it takes the whole body to win, haha. 
Which tells you, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win! That’s why there were so many fireworks!


----------



## BrookeCHope

But i won!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## BrookeCHope

Now I’m confused because I won


----------



## toth boer goats

But there is no confusion, because I win.


----------



## The Goat

Sorry I won!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

🤸‍♀️


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## BrookeCHope




----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.
Man you are a tough crowd. 🥴😆


----------



## Goats2Greedy

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat

See the random guy said I win!


----------



## The Whimsical Palace

How do we know when it’s over. I’m pretty sure I’m last lol


----------



## The Goat

I think I am


----------



## toth boer goats

It is never over, haha I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Not! I win.


----------



## The Goat

Nope I win !!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh really, nah I win. 🤪😂


----------



## The Goat

Well you only won for three minuets I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

No! Why?
I win and living in the moment. 😁


----------



## The Goat

Well because you have been disqualified I win!


----------



## Tanya

So while you were all bickering I won. I win and I will always win.


----------



## The Goat

I’m sorry but I win!


----------



## Tanya

Nope. i win


----------



## Feliks :)

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win. Feliks you are weigh behind...


----------



## The Goat

[mention]Tanya [/mention] you might want to rethink that y’all are both behind I win!


----------



## Tanya

@The Goat you got it wrong. My Desriny and Gizmo carried me over the winning line a looooonnnnnngggg time ago...


----------



## The Goat

Umm I win! I got the elf’s on my side the Irish elf’s!


----------



## Tanya

Oh my. I forgot to mention Irish elves cant run nore know how to go in one direction. I win.


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I always win


----------



## toth boer goats

😱🙈😳🤪😂 Ok, I feel better now, I win. I think. 😁


----------



## The Goat

Well I win this one!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Noooo. I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

And I take the lead…. Winner winner!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

🏆🎉🥇 I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Not a chance I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I beg to differ…. I win 🙌🏻


----------



## The Goat

No I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Sorry, I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope…. I win


----------



## The Goat

Sorry I won!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I thought we already decided I WIN!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂


----------



## The Goat

Nope I win!!! lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Not a chance I am the winner!!!


----------



## The Goat

Sorry but I win!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Well I guess I give up…..


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Just kidding I win!


----------



## The Goat

Kidding lol well I win


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

Well good night guys
talk to y’all tomorrow oh and I have a tip


----------



## The Goat

I hope that helped night


----------



## The Goat

I’m up and I win!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> Well good night guys
> talk to y’all tomorrow oh and I have a tip
> View attachment 233843


Awww I love that 🧡😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😁 I win.


----------



## The Goat

No I win!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You’re both wrong I win!!! 😂😬😝


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Naw I win


----------



## The Goat

No way I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

🙌🏻 I win 🙌🏻


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I wiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnn


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🤪


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat

You can’t beat me I’m always online


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

How are you always online 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Because I don’t have goats yet and it’s Friday y’all make me happy goats make me happy! So I’m on here allot lol way to much


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s sweet! I can’t wait for you to get your goats lol.


----------



## The Goat

Thanks and I win! Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope, I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m having a okish day. How’s yours? Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Funny story time the other day I was hugging Hazel around the neck and she sneezed in my face it was really gross but super funny 😝


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Lol!


----------



## The Goat

Today I was doing my daily TGS check never thot that would be apart of my day lol and then my dog came to helped me win this game because he knows I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Haha ikr goats are addicting. I might have to give in and let your pup win lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win all get a pick of him in a bit and all make sure its Convincing lol I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Until you convince me I win! 😉😂


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

It’s so hard to see goats for sale here when I can’t get them it’s like they are asking like look at there face!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That is a cute baby lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

My pup says I win!


----------



## The Goat

Yes oh and I still win!


----------



## The Goat

Ok that’s cute!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Trust me the temptation of buying more goats never goes away 😂😂😂


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

She is so pretty 🧡


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Love the pig 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

This is getting hard


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

i win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Why do we keep posting animal pics 😂😂😂


----------



## The Goat

Aww is he/he yours and if he/she is your what’s the name


----------



## The Goat

I don’t know I don’t have animals so all just post every photo I have


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Yup, her name is Luna. I win!


----------



## The Goat

Love it and I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## The Goat

When I see I win but then realize I’m all alone now lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

this is one of my babies from February 🧡
I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

We just gonna keep this going for forever 😂


----------



## The Goat

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! That’s to cute!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

This is a kid I saw at a farm not even close to your little kids cuteness


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I can’t wait for kidding season lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I love the blue eyes with the goldfish brown color


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Gold ish not goldfish 😂😂😂


----------



## The Goat

Me to even tho I don’t have goats I see so many kids on here it’s amazing


----------



## The Goat

Lol and me to


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

That face lol what’s her name


----------



## The Goat

Oh and I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Ruby…… I win


----------



## The Goat

Suits her how many animals do you have?


----------



## The Goat

I forgot I win!


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I’m having a okish day. How’s yours? Lol


Good haven’t done much I’ve been battling with you on who won lol I don’t have much today


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

10 goats, 1 cow, 1 horse, 1 dog, 3 cats and 2 parakeets 😂🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Wow and I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

No I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win! Tanya how many animals do you have?


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

No I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Me I win!


----------



## The Goat

Your back!!!!!! well I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Yay! I had to close at work 🥲😂 I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!! and what do you mean by close at work?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Im a assistant teacher I had to close ( wait till all the kids are picked up and do the paperwork for the day ) it’s my first job so I have the worst hours 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Im the winner!


----------



## The Goat

I’m the winer and sorry about your hours


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

It’s fine, I work from 7:30-4:45


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

No I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I think we should share you win one and I win one 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Hmmmmmmm……… but then all get bored I win! lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

True true…. Ig I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

When are you getting your goats?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I didn’t know you live in TX! I bet you see a lot of gorgeous Boers 😆


----------



## The Goat

Well we are moving to a rental house soon and then we will living there for a couple of years and we will wait for the Price of land to go down and then I WILL GET MY GOATS!


----------



## The Goat

Actually not to many boers but we do have some I’ve seen the tracks on the trial


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> Actually not to many boers but we do have some I’ve seen the tracks on the trial


What’s that?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> Well we are moving to a rental house soon and then we will living there for a couple of years and we will wait for the Price of land to go down and then I WILL GET MY GOATS!


Oh wow! That’s a long time you are going to have to stick around! At least that gives you plenty of time to learn stuff!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Im going to go check on the goats don’t think you’ve won!


----------



## The Goat

Oh I meant I’ve seen some
Animal tracks are you talking about the goat or the wild boar


----------



## The Goat

Ok and yes I’ve been in love with goats for 6 years now and now I’m pretty close to my dream. I’ve been trying to convinced the parents for a long time now lol and now they are Finally trying


----------



## The Goat

And I have won!


----------



## The Goat

It might not be to long maybe 5 Years or maybe 10 lol but all never forget the way of the goat especially when I surround myself with people like all of you


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> Oh I meant I’ve seen some
> Animal tracks are you talking about the goat or the wild boar


The goat 😂😂😂 I’m sorry lol we don’t have many wild pigs around here


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> Ok and yes I’ve been in love with goats for 6 years now and now I’m pretty close to my dream. I’ve been trying to convinced the parents for a long time now lol and now they are Finally trying


I hope you get goats quickly! My parents are who got me into goats they started me with Nubians and I have been switching over to Boers, and Boer Nubian crosses!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> It might not be to long maybe 5 Years or maybe 10 lol but all never forget the way of the goat especially when I surround myself with people like all of you


🧡 I hope you get them soon / when the time is right


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Ok lol oh I don’t see many at farms or any where lol but I see lots of Texas longhorns and it’s so sad to see pastors be turned into houses we see a lot of that here. Also I win


----------



## The Goat

Thanks


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You aren’t on 😂


----------



## The Goat

Are you sure about that


----------



## The Goat

I’m not on because I was watching a show and waiting for somebody to reply lol I won’t be on in the afternoon Tomorrow but tomorrow morning and night all be wining


----------



## The Goat

Is it it just amazing to be wining but then it’s also kinda boring lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Lol


----------



## The Goat

Hey I’m wining


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope!


----------



## The Goat

I’m wining


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> You aren’t on


Neither are you


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Yes I am 😂😉


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You’re not either lol……. I win!


----------



## Tanya

I have 33 animals. I win.


----------



## The Goat

Thanks for answering but I still win!


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Good morning goat friends! I’m the winner!


----------



## The Goat

🥱Morning and no I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, all the cuteness over loads. You all have been busy haven’t you. 🥰 
It is tempting to give it to all the cuteness, but, I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Come on you know you want to 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I winnnnn!


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Tanya has been making you work [mention]Doe C Doe boers! [/mention] lol and yes you know you want to [mention]toth boer goats [/mention] lol I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I think we should share you win one and I win one


Well one of the rules that was made on post 261 says you can’t


----------



## The Goat

This rule was made in 2012


----------



## The Goat

Oh and I win!


----------



## The Goat

Isn’t it so sad to look at users who have left TGS I mean go look at the Creator of this post hasn’t been online for 12 years


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I was just joking anyways you know Tanya would steal the win 😂😉😂 Yay you are back!!! I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That is sad.


----------



## The Goat

I am after wining 2 basketball games oh and I win!


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> That is sad.


Yes


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

yay! That’s awesome! 🎉😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You win basketball I win this!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂


----------



## The Goat

Thanks it’s also awesome that I won! This to Right


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

I’m sure you never seen a kangaroo this should help me win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’ve actually seen and petted a kangaroo before 😂 so I win


----------



## The Goat

Oh come on how can I beet a farmer….. oh maybe you like to be called a homesteader. I win!


----------



## The Goat

Sorry I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Either one is good I mostly get called a farmer. My brother calls me crazy goat lady tho 😂😅😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

This should work your not a zoo keeper right


----------



## The Goat

I win! Right?


----------



## The Goat

So you are a homesteader and teacher not a zookeeper right?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope not a zookeeper but I’ve been in a pen with a giraffe at Disney World 😂 they are my fav exotic animal


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

Um……. You really got me 








But you don’t know this one


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s a okapi ( I think that’s how you spell it ) it was in the same pen as the giraffes…. They had a whole herd of them 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

Oh come on


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

You won’t know this one


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s a cute lil Oreo goat 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Lol and I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m back and I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!




----------



## toth boer goats

❤.

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Awwww she’s so cute


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Thanks! I can’t wait for her to calve! She’s a Jersey and is bred to my sisters Red Angus heifer bull. I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

Can’t wait keep us posted and I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!’nn


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You post the most random stuff 😂 I win!


----------



## The Goat

Lol can you guess what it is?


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Kimono dragon 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Kimono dragon


Tegu


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

aww man I thought I had that one 😂 I still win tho!


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m the winner!!! 😝


----------



## The Goat

Well you win for a while


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Looks like I got my competition back 😂 I win!


----------



## The Goat

Ok I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I winnn!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

So many wins, yet I am the only,
I win. 🥳


----------



## The Goat

No I am


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Y’all are both wrong, I winnnn!!!


----------



## The Goat

No way I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!! Oh and I’m wining in #1 so you lose


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!








Look at my face I win!!!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The little white goat 🥰🥰🥰 is way to cute


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Lol and I win!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Good morning! I win!


----------



## The Goat

Morning and I win !!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Showing cuteness, not fair, but still, I win, haha 😛


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I think I win!


----------



## The Goat

I think I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I really hope that goats name is Olaf 😂


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I’m so sorry but I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m the winner 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## The Goat

No I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Sorry, I win!


----------



## The Goat

Oh don’t be sorry because you did not win I did


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Good one the goat 😂 I still win tho


----------



## The Goat

Thanks and I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Actually I win


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww. 

Nice try but, win. 🥳


----------



## The Goat

No I win


----------



## BrookeCHope

Really?


----------



## The Goat

Yes silly I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I’m silly and I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You are silly toth but I win!


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win


----------



## The Goat

You are all silly and I win!


----------



## BrookeCHope

They are silly


----------



## Tanya

What tool you all so long. I have been waiting for days. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha 😂. I win.


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Hello… 


I said that in a Loki voice


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Heyyy I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Tanya

Slow pokes. I win.


----------



## The Goat

I’m fast I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope I win!


----------



## The Goat

We have. a winer!!! [mention]The Goat [/mention]


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, I am fasted and I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!! I’m faster


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

🤪😳😂I win


----------



## Tanya

Naturally I am the winner.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win obviously. 🤨😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nah, I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Sorry, I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Well, no reason to be sorry, because I win. 😁🐐


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Oh ok I won’t be! I guess I’m taking the win!


----------



## The Goat

I’m so sorry but you have lost and I have won


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## The Goat

Sorry I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🤪


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 😆


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. Can’t we all just get along, haha 😂


----------



## The Goat

We are and we all agree that win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I beg to differ, I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## The Goat

You don’t beg that’s rude


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> You don’t beg that’s rude


😂😂😂 Goatie!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

All right well I’m telling you I win! 😂😜


----------



## The Goat

Well I’m


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

why? I win!


----------



## The Goat

Oh I meant I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Doesn’t matter I still win Goatie 😂


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!! Doe c


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I wish someone else would play lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I mean like more people lol


----------



## The Goat

Me to and I win!!!! 


[mention]Tanya [/mention] your losing


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Ky goat girl come on!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

[mention]KY Goat Girl [/mention] you know you want to win!!! Not like you will tho. I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

How do you do the mention thing do you just type it that way lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

In the app you can and it alerts them


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Oh ok thanks


----------



## The Goat

Your welcome and I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Ky goat girl come on!


Wat?


----------



## The Goat

She wants you to try to win. 

But you can’t win!!!!!!!!!!! Because I win!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

👆🏻😬


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


>


Did you just say that I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Never!


----------



## The Goat

I think you did


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

Let me win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Let me think about it………………. Naw! I win!


----------



## The Goat

Oh come on please doe c


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Let’s make a deal I win till I get back from karate so at 8pm you can win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Hmmm ok 😂


----------



## The Goat

Thanks I win!!!!!


----------



## The Goat

Thanks you doe c


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

For now…..


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂


----------



## The Goat

Ok……. I win


----------



## The Goat

I win now


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

You all have busy little beavers, building that dam really high haven’t you. 🤔

Well, I just broke that dam wide open and went right through to the winners circle. I win. 😂


----------



## The Goat

Good one Thoth  but you forgot to make your dam I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂🤪😂 I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

You guys are great.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! Thanks you are too!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!! And Thank you doe c


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope, I win!


----------



## The Goat

Yes I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

All I want for Christmas is this win!!!!!! 


and a goat


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not Christmas just yet, haha, so you will have to wait a while. I win. 🎄


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win!!


----------



## BrookeCHope

i win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## The Goat

.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

Sorry but I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

You know I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I don’t know! I win!


----------



## The Goat

Wel I do!!!!!
I win!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

All of you are so silly Willy. 😁
I win🤨😂


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Why do you win?

I thought I win, a little birdie told me.
😁


----------



## The Goat

Lol I goat told me I win!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I want to win


----------



## toth boer goats

😁 I win,


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win 🥱🤭


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

How long do you have to be the last person to post to win? I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

As long as we want to say I win, LOL 😆 

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 🤭


----------



## toth boer goats

Naaaa, I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

What?? You don’t say???

I got news for ya, I win. 🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Naw I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha 😛 I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 🤨🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope nope nope! I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win .


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🏆😂


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

🥸🤓 I win


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

But wait, I really thought I win, because I am a nice person, I really am. 😂


----------



## Ok deer

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

toth boer goats said:


> But wait, I really thought I win, because I am a nice person, I really am. 😂


Yes, yes you are 🥰😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🤷🏻‍♀️😂


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Not on my watch 😂….. I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no 🙈 but I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

But why??

I win this battle. 😁🥴


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nopeeee! I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But why? Haha 😂 I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not! I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤪🤪🤐🥴I win 😂


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win


----------



## Ok deer

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on guys, I win and ya know it. 😁


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## TinaRose🌹3825

Truthfully........,.......

I. WIN !!!!!😁


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, haha 😛


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No way toth 😉
I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

But, but. I win, I thought.
Yep I win. 😜


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on, I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win 😊


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. I thought ya knew 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Y’all know I win!!!!


----------



## CarolInTheGarden

I think this just a sneaky way to get a last post in the first thread. Has anyone looked to see if the originator of this thread posted there at the same time


----------



## CarolInTheGarden

Oh, and winning!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, but I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Come on Toth I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh really now, why do you say that?

Haha 😂 I win.


----------



## Ana

4259 posts, wow. 
i win


----------



## Tanya

I win for the longerest time


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 And I still win. 🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Man, tough crowd. 😛 I win. 🤪


----------



## Tanya

Of course I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Naaa, I win😊


----------



## Tanya

Wrong. Me I win


----------



## Stef

I winn!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Really? Why do you all keep insisting you win?

I win. 🤓


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Come on Toth you know you want me to win 😉😂
I win! 💃


----------



## toth boer goats

I’m really like you but I can’t allow you to win. So that being said, I win. 🤪


----------



## Tanya

And I am still the winner


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Feelings mutual guys but I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤣🤣 I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

But🥺🤗😕😏😛 I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🙃


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😱
No way, I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on 🤨😁 I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Where we going 😂 I hope to a Boer sale!!! 
I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

😊😂 Now that is funny. 🤪

I still win. Haha


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

But I win! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

But, I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🏆


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win!! 😁🏅


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 🥳🤩


----------



## toth boer goats

Not fair, I win. 😂


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

No I win 😁🏆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win!! 🥇


----------



## toth boer goats

Why??? I know I win. 😁🙃


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Guys, we need to talk, why would you all win, when I win? 🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Cause that’s just how it works 😝
I win! 🏆


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😂😂 I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

Hey, not fair, I win😳🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m not so sure 🤨
I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win !


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Really? You guys again??

I win 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m always on here 🤣
I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I am too, I win🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

What? No way Jose. Haha I win 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m the winner! Y’all can go home now 😝


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, not going home yet, I win. 🤓


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Well I guess you can stay for a bit 😝
I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 Why thank you 😊 

I win


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## MellonFriend

I win.😏


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

But why?

I win🙃


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Idk it sounds like a good idea to me!
I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂🙃I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

I win 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 🏆


----------



## toth boer goats

🥴😳😮🤗I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 😘


----------



## toth boer goats

I win a ding a ding ding 🛎


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You win a doorbell I win this! I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yeah, haha 😂 

But I win the prize.☺


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 😁


----------



## MellonFriend

Here


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. Haha 😂


----------



## Finnleyandel

Here


----------



## toth boer goats

You didn’t say, I win.

So, I win. 😂


----------

